#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> FYI, we're tracking language coverage in our documentation: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AofbdH5hl5CbdEFBS0lLalh4RU1abTI5QXVkMjhMRFE
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-05
<aquarius> mhall119, ping
<aquarius> mhall119, if I want to write a music scope with Singlet, (a) is there any documentation other than http://mhall119.com/2012/01/singlet-part-0-2/ and (b) should I use quickly-unity-lens-template to build it even though I'm not writing a lens?
<aquarius> it's not at all clear to me how I find out what my scope is meant to generate, for an existing lend
<aquarius> lens
<mhall119> aquarius: the quickly template is for lenses only
<mhall119> it can probably be re-used for scopes, but you'll have to do some manual tweaking
<aquarius> mhall119, ok, cool. YOur blog post says things like "Singlet uses this to build DBus names and paths, and also to know where to install your scope.", implying that I can make singlet generate a .scope file for me; is this so?
<aquarius> I mean, if I just write a python file which imports singlet and implements a scope, I don't know how or where to install it...
<mhall119> aquarius: that was stripped from Singlet and put into the quicly template
<aquarius> ah. but the quickly template doesn't do scopes. :(
<mhall119> not yet
<aquarius> so... how do I create a music scope with Singlet?
<aquarius> sorry if I sound stupid here, but I don't know what I'm doing. :)
<mhall119> right now, you write it from scratch
<mhall119> aquarius: ping me in the morning (my time) and I'll walk you through it
<aquarius> right, OK. Are there any examples of Singlet music scopes? I have found a couple of examples of Singlet scopes which go with a custom Singlet lens, and Python music scopes which *don't* use Singlet :)
<mhall119> not music, no
<aquarius> happy to chat tomorrow though :)
<mhall119> tthe only concern you'd have it getting the category indexes right
<aquarius> on the list of things I do not know is htf I find out what a scope needs to return to satisfy a particular lens, without rtfs. But this can wait for tomorrow ;)
<mhall119> yeah, you have to rtfs, which sucks
<aquarius> heh
<aquarius> I shall write a mini qml client for now, and talk to you tomorrow about dash integration ;)
<mhall119> sounds good
<mhall119> you should probably sleep too, at some point
<aquarius> in theory, yeah
<aquarius> I'm on holiday, though :)
<aquarius> two-day public holiday in the UK!
<aquarius> and tomorrow I might go out and buy myself a Porsche. :)
<aquarius> so staying up late to write a music player is perfectly rational :P
<mhall119> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<aquarius> mhall119, I'm not sure when your morning starts. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: in a couple hours
 * aquarius laughs and laughs
<aquarius> go away then :)
 * dpm chuckles
<aquarius> mhall119, if you're around at some point, say the word :)
<mhall119> aquarius: I'm around, but about to jump into meetings
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, ok
<kola911> hi guys
<dpm> hi kola911
<kola911> umm I wanted to ask something ?
<dpm> kola911, feel free to ask
<kola911> I am doing scjp
<kola911> and am about to take the exams
<kola911> so I believe that I am capable of making simple application
<kola911> so I wonder if I can get into any existing java projects
<kola911> ?
<kola911> to help ubuntu
<dpm> kola911, sure. We generally recommend Python for new app developers, but if you're now new and are experienced in Java already, you can of course submit a Java app
<dpm> Check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<dpm> and http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish
<kola911> thnxx
<kola911> dpm cant I get involved in group based projects or application development ?
<dpm> kola911, I would recommend you to read http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ and the information on the site. It should teach you how to use collaborative tools such as Launchpad to develop your app and get other people to contribute
<kola911> thnx a  lot
<kola911> I got it :)
<dpm> cool :-)
<pavolzetor> hi, could you help me about IPC in ubuntu
<pavolzetor> I use dbus, but how do people figure out sync?
<pavolzetor> for example, when I call method, find_girl(), which return name, I will not get same thing through signal
<pavolzetor> is it better to prevent service to send signals while it is adding feeds?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> YokoZar: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-07
<dpm> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-09
<Jordman> hello?  I had a question on the quickly stuff in ubuntu, just trying it out
<jokerdino> twobottux is back. ;-)
<twobottux> jokerdino: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<twobottux> Factoid 'is back. ;-)' not found
<jokerdino> except a little more annoying. just don't interact with it.
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I search a Drupal site with the new Unity lens? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/147351/how-can-i-search-a-drupal-site-with-the-new-unity-lens>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to change the icon for Qt application? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/148176/how-to-change-the-icon-for-qt-application>
<twobottux> auappdev: My Rhythmbox plugin can't meet the Ubuntu Software Center "my-app" requirements <http://askubuntu.com/questions/148619/my-rhythmbox-plugin-cant-meet-the-ubuntu-software-center-my-app-requirements>
<TheFred> Hello
<TheFred> Have I joined the correct room for ubuntu development?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-10
<twobottux> auappdev: Why are symbolic icons darker on a running application? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/148955/why-are-symbolic-icons-darker-on-a-running-application>
<twobottux> auappdev: VB alterernative/equivqlant for development of windows apps in Ubuntu <http://askubuntu.com/questions/148986/vb-alterernative-equivqlant-for-development-of-windows-apps-in-ubuntu>
<twobottux> auappdev: VB alternative/equivalent for development of Windows apps in Ubuntu <http://askubuntu.com/questions/148986/vb-alternative-equivalent-for-development-of-windows-apps-in-ubuntu>
<twobottux> auappdev: Need help with creating a form with KBasic <http://askubuntu.com/questions/149142/need-help-with-creating-a-form-with-kbasic>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-03
<zsombi> good morning everyone!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you please take this MR, it's been pending for a couple weeks now: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-click-collapse/+merge/164926 or someone else
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sure, if you take https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/focus-fix-suggestions-list/+merge/166862 :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if i can test on desktop. i just realized i had forgotten my phone at home (at the makerspace now)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yep, there’s a bug report associated to the MR, and it’s fully reproducible on desktop
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm on it
<oSoMoN> thx
<oSoMoN> I’ll be on yours in a moment
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: a couple tests failed for me on desktop after merging your MR. haven't tried before but i suspect it's not your MR fault. trying again
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: note that CI tests passed in jenkins
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah, that's probably more reliable
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i also need to upgrade packages, i might be out of date on webkit or some other library
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it looks like the failing tests is the built in web server failing to respond for some reason
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: that’s weird
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: when you run those failing tests individually, do they fail as well?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: trying
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’m still seeing some random failures from time to time in the browser’s autopilot tests, I need to improve their robustness, it’s a general background task that’s been on my list for quite some time
<dpm> bzoltan, zsombi, Kaleo_, could one of you provide some guidance on implementing the new visual theme for the clock app to nik90? We just got the visuals from design (https://code.launchpad.net/~jounihelminen/ubuntu-clock-app/designs), and while he's read the Theming API docs, he wasn't too clear on where to start.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the funny thing is that now i ran them again, some random ones gave you exceptions like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5728884/ but the overall result of the test run was "OK"
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: these exceptions seem  to be totally random
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: those exceptions are harmless
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, then i think i'll just approve your MR, all seems good. what about mine ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it’s the connection between the server and the client dropping for some unknown reason (maybe a bug in the server side part in python), but the connection is resumed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: reviewing it now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: this needs to be tested on the device, right?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, it's a touch issue
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so why was there this "pressedAtY" property in the first place, was it addressing a specific issue?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it was put there because intercepting the onclicked was conflicting with a flickable IIRC, so i had to capture the press and release events instead. but now the other flickable is gone so i can just use click
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, makes sense
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the code looks good, I’ll test on the device
<Kaleo_> dpm: don't use themeing
<Kaleo_> dpm: it's not meant to be used by app developers
<Kaleo_> dpm: let's see what it looks like
<dpm> Kaleo_, thanks. Here are the visual designs: lp~jounihelminen/ubuntu-clock-app/designs even just a few bullet points on how to implement them would help nik90 and the clock team enourmosly
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: approved your MR
<Kaleo_> dpm: checking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if there's an app that has a qml plugin (e.g. for componentizing the browser) do you know if the .mo files (for i18n) have to be installed by the qml plugin or by the app ?
<Kaleo_> timp: can you be my reviewer for https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/smaller_xlarge_font/+merge/167020 please?
<Kaleo_> dpm: ok, it's going to require a bit of work in the toolkit
<nik90> Kaleo_: will those work be done by the sdk dev or do the core app devs?
<dpm> Kaleo_, is this work already tracked in a blueprint, or could we track it somewhere (e.g. bugs)?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: well if some of the components in the plugin have translatable strings, then the mo files should be installed by the plugin
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looks like both the main app and the plugin have them, so i guess we need to build a separate set of .mo and install from both
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also i'm unsure about the .qmltheme file. because it should belong to the plugin but it's loaded by the main
<Kaleo_> dpm: hang on :)
<Kaleo_> dpm: just started thinking
<Kaleo_> nik90: sdk dev
<Kaleo_> nik90: it should be very simple for app devs
<dpm> Kaleo_, how is that thinking going? ;)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the qmltheme file will go away very soon, so don’t worry about it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok great
<Kaleo_> dpm: interrupted by a meeting :)
<Kaleo_> dpm: still ironing some things with jouni
<Kaleo_> dpm: I'm pretty sure it will end up being something like: app dev needs to pass 2 colors and the rest is done for him
<nik90> Kaleo_: that is nice to know
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: hey, could you please confirm bug #1186968 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1186968 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need a way to expose and access common colors for a theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186968
<nik90> Kaleo_: I was told by Jouni to talk to you about UbuntuShape.
<nik90> Since the new UbuntuShape allows to create a circle
<nik90> However I cannot find this in the docs at developer.ubuntu.com
<Kaleo_> dpm: added there though: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-new-widgets
<Kaleo_> nik90: it's not ready yet
<Kaleo_> nik90: what kind of circle do you need though?
<Kaleo_> nik90: do you have a mockup?
<dpm> Kaleo_, excellent, and thanks for milestoning it
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: done
<nik90> Kaleo_: its for drawing the clock face as shown in the mockups shared by david
<nik90> Kaleo_: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uzkr674j7zuglbn/jAEZkfnAAo
<Kaleo_> nik90: ok, let's show that to loicm see if the new ubuntushape will do that
<Kaleo_> nik90: but expect another couple of weeks before it's ready anyway
<nik90> Kaleo_: oh ok.
<GuidoPallemans> fuck me that looks good
<GuidoPallemans> will these also be used as time pickers?
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: how do you run the notes app on your laptop?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: "notes-app"
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: very funny
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: you install it system wide??
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: well, i do both. whe i want to run locally i run it as "qmlscene -I src NotesApp.qml"
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: thanks
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: that's what I needed
<timp> Kaleo_: ok, I'll review
<timp> Kaleo_: jenkins failed on https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/smaller_xlarge_font/+merge/167020
<Kaleo_> timp: thanks, I pushed a fix
<timp> Kaleo_: ok, I'll wait for jenkins to approve
<kalikiana> dpm, ping
<dpm> hi kalikiana
<kalikiana> dpm, can you check out my last comment https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/navi/+merge/165617/comments/368434
<dpm> sure
<kalikiana> if you have a minute I'd like to quickly discuss what to do at this point
<kalikiana> this is blocking on non-trivial qdoc bugs now…
<kalikiana> or we can try to "avoid" them by changing our expectations
<dpm> kalikiana, answered
<dpm> let me know what you think. I'm about to enter a few hours of calls now, but we can discuss tomorrow morning or over the merge proposal
<oSoMoN> zsombi: hey, when you have a moment could you please have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/clear-button-0width-when-not-visible/+merge/167042, it’s a trivial one-liner MR to fix bug #1186247
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1186247 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[TextField] When unfocused, text should not be anchored to the left of the area of the clear button" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186247
<zsombi> oSoMoNÉ checking...
<loicm> nik90: looking at the mockup, I guess you'd like to use the UbuntuShape so that you can have nice looking inner and outer shadows, so yes you'll be able to use it in order to get nice shadows on top of a circle (ie shape radius of size width/2)
<loicm> nik90: actually you'll need 2 shapes (looking at the mockups)
<loicm> nik90: but that's perfectly fine
<dpm> loicm, is this already possible with trunk?
<loicm> dpm: nope, I'm currently working on a completely procedural ubuntu shape
<nik90> loicm: yes I need UbuntuShape mainly for shadow and styling
<nik90> loicm: when can we expect it to be ready?
<loicm> nik90: I'm going to propose a demo for the end of the week, then we'll need to agree on the new API and on the integration, so you might be able to test a beta version in a week, but I'm not sure it will land exactly
<loicm> +when
<nik90> loicm: I am not sure if you saw the video, but in the video it also shows an animation where the radius increases and then decreases. Will this also be provided by UbuntuShape?
<dpm> there: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zczjswik815ylxa/Clock_Motion_01.mp4
<loicm> nik90, dpm: yes it will be supported
<nik90> loicm: that's pretty cool
<nik90> loicm: At the end of the day, it seems like the sdk devs are doing all the heavy lifting while app dev can use them in a much easy way for their apps.
<loicm> nik90: that's our job ;)
<nik90> loicm: :-) thnx
<timp> Kaleo_: font-size MR approved
<Kaleo_> timp: cheers
<zsombi> oSoMoNÉ approved
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ^ typo :)
<oSoMoN> zsombi: I guess you meant "approuvÉ" :) thanks!
<zsombi> oSoMoN: almost :) I had HUN layout active :)
<gusch> nerochiaro oSoMoN renato_ up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-database-move/+merge/167036
<gusch> renato_: I updated this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-modularity/+merge/166054
<oSoMoN> gusch: I can put it in my list, but I can’t promise I’ll review it today
<renato_> gusch, approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: nerochiaro renato_ would be good to have this done rather early, as my next work will depend on it
<gusch> renato_: thx
<oSoMoN> man, that was fast
<oSoMoN> ah, ok, not that one
<renato_> oSoMoN, I approved the older one :D, not the new one
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: can we have a quick meeting today to talk about where to put these components for browser and media player ?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: should've been a couple weeks ago but stuff got in the way ;)
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: how about tomorrow?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: bill wants it done this week, and given my schedule the sooner i know the better
<oSoMoN> timp, zsombi: how can I display a Tabs component with the usual header without having it inside a MainView?
<timp> oSoMoN: the header is part of the mainview, so you cannot
<zsombi> oSoMoN: No way if I'm not mistaken - as timp said
<oSoMoN> bleh :/
<oSoMoN> this is too restrictive
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: good, tomorrow
<zsombi> oSoMoN: you don't like MainView?
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: unless you are willing to do it at midnight
<oSoMoN> zsombi: afaik, MainView doesn’t allow me to have a custom toolbar, like I do for the browser
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: probably not, i don't have internet at my place yet or it would be ok
<zsombi> oSoMoN: how custom you need there?
<timp> zsombi: address bar, which we don't support yet
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: first thing tomorrow, send an invite for my 9am :)
<timp> we don't support that in the standard toolbar I mean
<zsombi> timp: so that cannot be done with th eaction hint?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: ok busy man
<oSoMoN> zsombi, timp: is the header delegate available for me to reuse, somehow?
<timp> zsombi: itemHint could work, but currently the positioning is fixed
<timp> oSoMoN: actually, the Header is not marked as internal in the qmldir file.. so you could use it
<timp> not sure if that is a mistake
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: you should have an invite now, please confirm
<oSoMoN> timp: cool, I’ll use it and then as it’s used by a core app you’ll have no choice but to leave it public. <insert evil laugh>
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: cheers
<om26er> tmoenicke, Hey! which package to report bug for the OSK ?
<timp> oSoMoN: uhm.. yeah. that would work for you :)
<zsombi> timp: are you sure it's a good idea? I mean do we want to make it public?
<timp> zsombi: no I'm not sure.
<timp> oSoMoN: probably with that approach you will have to replicate some of the MainView functionality.
<timp> zsombi: do you have a different solution that will work for the browser right now?
<zsombi> timp: no, but I have the feeling that we do hacks just for someone's eyes instead of fixing the problem...
<oSoMoN> zsombi, timp: I’m fine with not using it, provided you guys can provide me an alternative solution
<tmoenicke> om26er: touch-preview-images
<zsombi> timp: cannot the toolbar be made so it takes into account the itemHint's width/height?
<timp> zsombi: I think it does. It just uses the whole item that's put in the itemhint
<zsombi> timp: I don't get it then: browser has 3 components, 2 buttons and a TextInput...
<timp> zsombi: it may be possible to use the itemHint for the textinput, but I haven't tried how to do it.
<timp> zsombi: we could add a contents property to Toolbar, just like we did with Header, to allow custom contents instead of the one-button-per-action
<oSoMoN> timp, zsombi: there’s some additional complexity: depending on the state, some of the buttons may be shown/hidden
<timp> oSoMoN: the automatic buttons are created from the actions of the Page, and each Action has a visible property that you can use for that.
<oSoMoN> timp, zsombi: also, I’d need the header to never be visible when browsing
<oSoMoN> timp: ok, good to know
<timp> oSoMoN: there is a bug right now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1177123 that messes up the automatic placing of the buttons when some are invisible, but that will be fixed
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1177123 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Toolbar actions buttons are not placed dynamically" [High,New]
<timp> zsombi: there is a proposal to not have itemHint in the new Action APIs (since itemHint cannot be passed over dbus)
<timp> zsombi: in case you are interested, here is the doc https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1GVw0jQfvdhG-xkL6HAb7EJdpQlb32Q2-JlBLy2slsF4/edit?disco=AAAAAF1brgI and we have a meeting in 35m
<oSoMoN> timp, zsombi: so I managed to use the Header component directly with Tabs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5729625/, but how do I enable tab switching through the header?
<timp> oSoMoN: assign Tabs.__headerContents to Header.contents
<timp> some stuff that relies on MainView (such as propagation of toolbar property) will break.
<timp> well you don't use the toolbar, so maybe you are lucky
<zsombi> timp: sorry, was on hangout
<zsombi> timp: but do we have to pass every property of Action through dbus?
<oSoMoN> timp: works nicely, thanks!
<timp> zsombi: the suggestion was to allow to add the component directly in the list of actions instead
<timp> zsombi: so tools: ToolbarActions { Action { }; Button { action: Action { } }; }
<timp> for example
<zsombi> uhh...
<timp> I gotta go now, back in 30m for Action meeting.
<timp> zsombi: I can discuss it with you when I'm back if you are still around, otherwise tomorrow?
<zsombi> timp: maybe tomorrow...
<timp> ok
<timp> zsombi: I am not convinced of that change yet, so I may not be the best person to convince you ;)
 * timp bbl.
<mhall119> FYI, anybody interested in beta-testing Discourse, we now have an application-development category for topics: http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/category/application-development
<mhall119> dpm: ^^
<dpm> nice mhall119 :)
<GuidoPallemans> bug: http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/getting-started-with-app-development/174 contains a typing error
<GuidoPallemans> oh, that's not actually part of discourse
<demonoid_me> hi to all guys!
<demonoid_me> i have samsung galaxy ace 2
<demonoid_me> it is possible to install ubuntu on this device?
<demonoid_me> becouse i develope apps for android phones
<nerochiaro> timp: Kaleo_ : zsombi: do you guys know how to do i18n for libraries ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^
<nerochiaro> timp: Kaleo_ : zsombi: oSoMoN: i have found examples for apps, but not for libs yet
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: what's youro use case?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: browser component
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: and I guess you mean doing it in instead of  QML
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: strike that last sentence
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: ok
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: ask timp torroow
<Kaleo_> omorrow
<Kaleo_> :)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: ok
<timp> nerochiaro: or now :)
<Kaleo_> timp: yay
<nerochiaro> timp: how do i do i18n for a qml library ?
<timp> I don't fufully understand the question
<timp> *fully
<timp> sucky internet..
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: (you mean how to generate the translation file and how to load it?)
<timp> nerochiaro: for cpp it is standard gettext
<Kaleo_> timp: and don't do cpp if you can avoid it
<Kaleo_> (which you can :))
<timp> if you can avoid the cpp, then I don't understand the question
<Kaleo_> timp: :)
<timp> nerochiaro: I had a doc once https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1rLQLvWLuUJxV8LMv5s4vX3cwnWzpnM_fnkdeFSVU4JE/edit#heading=h.tiwophvmzjhk but it is outdated
<timp> dpm: ^ do you have newer documentation ready?
 * dpm looks at doc
<timp> it is old. and there are better tools than my script :)
<timp> still it is not fully clear what nerochiaro wants
<dpm> timp, nerochiaro, I created this for how the workflow should be, but Qt Creator still works a bit differently: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/12fEDKGVlNAkeXQyNXUM8JcekYwfvN7brRG5m5a0a4Dk/edit#heading=h.vbkzlk3ri2wg
<dpm> I need to run, will be back later
<timp> dpm: great, thanks
<nerochiaro> timp: i have a QML library (plugin) that has some strings in it. These strings need to be i18n'd
<nerochiaro> timp: so that they can be translated. more clear ?
<nerochiaro> timp: dpm: all documents you sent to me cover only applications, not libraries (plugins)
<dpm> nerochiaro, ah, gotcha, so this is about internationalizing a C++ plugin, right? In that case, you'll need to use gettext, as the i18n.tr() functions cannot be used from C++. See bug 1182577 and the example app link in there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182577 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] Cannot use the i18n plugin in C++" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182577
<nerochiaro> dpm: it's a QML plugin
<nerochiaro> dpm: no c++
<dpm> nerochiaro, in that case, that makes things easier:
<dpm> - use the i18n.tr() function as you would do with an app
<dpm> - set the i18n.domain explicitly
<nerochiaro> dpm: and where do i install the gmo files ?
<dpm> - Generally i18n.domain is the name of the app (or plugin, in this case)
<nerochiaro> dpm: sorry, .mo files
<dpm> nerochiaro, the same as with an app: /usr/share/locale/$LANG/LC_MESSAGES/$DOMAIN.mo
<nerochiaro> dpm: ah, sounds simple enough .i'll give it a shot and let you know (prob tomorrow). thanks
<dpm> nerochiaro, the only thing to bear in mind is to ensure that the library loads those files. That works for apps and should work for plugins, but the later has not yet been tested afaik
<dpm> so you've got a nice opportunity for pioneering ;)
<nerochiaro> dpm: any hints on how can i test it ?
<timp> nerochiaro: as dpm says, the process is the same as with an app. You also set the domain, and in the app when you want to use the dictionary of the library, use i18n.dtr() to pass the domain
<timp> app = app that uses your qml lib
<nerochiaro> timp: i don't get it, why do i need to call i18n.dtr() and where do i need to call it ?
<timp> hmm. maybe you don't need in most cases.
<timp> but in your app, if you get a string from your lib, you need to use dtr.
<dpm> timp, I think the i18n.dtr calls in the app using the plugin should not be needed
<timp> dpm: yeah I just start wondering now, if the lib already returns the translated strings you don't need
<dpm> timp, ah, yes, in those cases perhaps
<timp> I was thinking userString = dtr(lib.getString(), libDomainName)
<timp> for error messages
<timp> but if lib returns the translated string you don't need it. so when do you ever need dtr()?
<dpm> timp, when an app has several domains, for example, which is not usual
<timp> nerochiaro: ok so forget everything I said about dtr() ;)
<nerochiaro> timp: ok, done. forgotten. gotta go anyway
<nerochiaro> timp: dpm: thanks for the help
<odraencode> Hello :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-04
<zsombi> good morning
<dpm> morning zsombi
<dpm> and good morning everyone
<zsombi> dpm: :)
<Mirv> Kaleo_: I've now briefly tested the Qt 5.1 beta on desktop and it seems to work - so if using saucy, you can start testing/developing with it from ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper
<Mirv> (and anyone else specifically interested in Qt 5.1)
<Mirv> it's not all of the modules, but "all up until qtwebkit", which means I was able to run a simple webkit browser with pure 5.1 beta modules
<oSoMoN> gusch: I was starting to review your MR, but I see that tmoenicke already approved it, so nevermind my comment
<gusch> oSoMoN: I can include the fix in my next MR
<oSoMoN> gusch: that’s alright, it’s just a harmless typo in a debug message, I was just being picky, as I usually do when I review code ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: but a valid complain - shall I just fix it in the next MR, or do a separate?
<oSoMoN> gusch: such a small fix definitely doesn’t warrant a separate MR, that would be a lot of overhead and would be counter-productive
<oSoMoN> so feel free to fix it in any other MR (better if it’s slightly related with this code, but not mandatory)
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - so I'll just fix it in the next MR - thx
<nerochiaro> dpm: yesterday you said that in the plugin i'm trying to i18n-ize i would have to set explicitly the i18n.domain, but I'm not sure how to do that, it seems that that property doesn't exist
<nerochiaro> timp: ^ any ideas ?
<timp> nerochiaro: i18n.domain property should exist if you import Ubuntu.Components.
<nerochiaro> timp: i am importing it but no, it doesn't exist
<nerochiaro> timp: anything obviously wrong: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5732238/
<nerochiaro> timp: ?
<timp> let me check
<Kaleo_> Mirv: thanks but I'm not using saucy
<timp> nerochiaro: no, looks good to me
<timp> nerochiaro: some things to try, add some property string test: i18n.tr("test") to see if i18n works
<timp> and try Component.onCompleted: i18n.domain = "your-domain"
 * timp standup now
<davidcalle> Hello app-dev! I'm trying to figure out how to read a file line by line in qml. Any hints?
<nerochiaro> timp: tr seems to work fine, it's just i18n.domain that's not there
<timp> nerochiaro: weird.
 * timp in standup now, I'll have another look after that
<Mirv> Kaleo_: ok. all new development is moving to there ~now, which is why targetting also that for qt 5.1.
<Kaleo_> Mirv: oh is it?
<Kaleo_> Mirv: and saucy is stable for use?
<nerochiaro> timp: let me push the branch somewhere so you can check it out there directly
<Mirv> Kaleo_: with the daily release quality processes it's supposed to be always usable. certainly enough for a developer.
<nerochiaro> timp: lp:~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-component
<Mirv> Kaleo_: daily-build-next is now moving to build everything on top of saucy, today / this week
<Kaleo_> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uzkr674j7zuglbn/jAEZkfnAAo
<Kaleo_> Mirv: supposed to be is not good enough
<Kaleo_> Mirv: it's potentially weeks of time wasted for all developers if it isn't
<nerochiaro> timp: also what's the replacement for the deprecated QuitAction ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ^
<timp> nerochiaro: nothing, closing apps from the app lens
<nerochiaro> timp: how do i know i'm being closed ?
<timp> Kaleo_: ^ do you know?
<Mirv> Kaleo_: well all of ubuntu engineering is using it, I'm just using the word since I can't make guarantees. it's the rolling release talked about, and daily quality has been good during the raring as well.
<Mirv> a general plan on the switching could be good, but at least the device images and daily builds of packages are moving to saucy now
<Mirv> but for any generic development raring (or even precise) is fine, it's just if one wants to do something related to device image development directly or future upcoming things
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: for now try Component.onDestruction: { in your main QML file
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: we've been in this conversation already, there's no guarantee of the order components are destroyed in QML and i need to know that everything is still there when i want to save my notes before quitting. it's not reliable if I use Component.onDestruction as things I need might be already gone
<timp> Kaleo_: is the Icon supposed to replace all url-type iconSource properties in buttons, listitems, actions?
<gusch> nerochiaro oSoMoN tmoenicke a short MR https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-remove-quit/+merge/167155 and a long MR https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-previewmanager-refactor/+merge/167234 take your pick ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m getting the short one :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: first come, first serve
<oSoMoN> gusch: so there’
<nerochiaro> zsombi: one question about InverseMouseArea: i noticed that you have to be *very* precise in how long the touch is if you want the IMA to register it as an onClicked event. If it's too short or too long it doesn't register. I tried it with a self contained example, so I'm sure it's not my app
<oSoMoN> gusch: so there’s no action left in the HUD?
<gusch> oSoMoN: not at this place
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: ok, what do you want to do upon exiting?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: save whatever not is expanded
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: save whatever note is expanded
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: ok
<Kaleo_> timp: not exactly replace, but yeah
<nerochiaro> zsombi: this is the example i'm using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5732389/
<zsombi> nerochiaro: on hangout...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: sure, no hurry, just need to have your opinion and report a bug if you think it's a bug. it's certainly afftecting notes-app, lots of people told me about it
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: do you have a bug report for the notes app?
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok the qt creator 2.7.1 for precise/armhf is finally there in the qt5-beta-proper PPA
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: yes, but it's marked as fix released because i thought i had fixed it in another way. probably better if i reopen it
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: what's the importantce?
<Kaleo_> -t
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: critical
<bzoltan> Mirv: I know... I am just about to test it
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1181813
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1181813 in notes-app "Notes don't collapse correctly" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: so there is a hurry
<Kaleo_> zsombi: ^
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: yes, but not so much that zsombi can't finish his hangout i guess
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: sure
<zsombi> Kaleo_: sorry, still in hangout
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: this is the notepad but i just reported that is caused by the lack of an equivalent for the HUD quit action https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1187369
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1187369 in notes-app "Expanded note isn't save when quitting from the dash" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro, renato_: got a trivial MR up for review, can someone take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/do-not-automatically-hide-chrome-while-testing-toolbar/+merge/167262
<gusch> oSoMoN: I take it
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<zsombi> nerochiaro: Im'm back 4 U
<zsombi> nerochiaro: what do you mean very precise, like the timing you press?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so on your example, if you press outside the IMA area then you don't always get the rectangle color changed?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: also, does it happen on device or also on PC?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i can't really "tap" on the pc so it only matters on the device. what i mean by precise is that you have to put your finger and remove it within a certain number of ms or it won't be counted as a tap. but it's a different length of time as the normal taps that happen everywhere else. taps everywhere else (e.g. on buttons) are much more forgiving
<nerochiaro> timp: any news on that translation issue with i18n.domain ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I also found out that longer taps on buttons may not always trigger the clicked signal on the MouseAreas either... hmm... looks like we have some upstream or hybris bug here. If the onClicked is not received it is either because there was some move event in between so the clicked cannot be emitted, or we don't get touch/mouse release event. The worst could be if we get mixed touch press/mouse release events...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: no, i think it's just simpler than that. try it yourself, you will see it's just a case of very sensitive timing. *very* differnet than the buttons
<zsombi> nerochiaro: how to launch an app so that you can see the logs realtime?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: what do you mean ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I used to launch from QtC and I can get the logs only after I close the app :/
<nerochiaro> zsombi: not sure, never ran anything from qtc. what i just do is to ps aux | grep notes while notes is running then copy the cmd line replacing then notes-app qml file with my test file
<nerochiaro> zsombi: then kill notes app and run that cmd line
<zsombi> yak
<timp> nerochiaro: how do I "run" the webbrowser-app-component?
<nerochiaro> timp: you don't. you install the two packages and run webbrowser app
<zsombi> nerochiaro: never the less, you seem to be in a need to file a bug. However, you could still work with onPressed to get this thing working
<zsombi> nerochiaro: onPressed is more reliable
<nerochiaro> zsombi: no, because onpressed will trigger even if the user is flicking i think
<nerochiaro> zsombi: and i don't want that
<zsombi> nerochiaro: right :(... do you get onReleased btw?, try to compare the points from onPressed and onReleased, if those are different, then there was a move
 * zsombi reenables developer mode...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: that what i was doing before, but then it required a lot more precision because a tiny move would throw it off, and i would have to introduce an offset, etc. Honestly it would be much simpler if we could figure out why IMA behaves differently on taps that Button
<timp> nerochiaro: I can set Component.onCompleted: i18n.domain = "webbrowser-app" without problems
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<zsombi> nerochiaro: for instance, on UITK Gallery, on PC, the Popover page, if I press a bit longer on the Open button, I no longer get the clicked signalled
<timp> i18n is a context property, not a property of some component, so you cannot say `i18n.domain: "test"` in your Item.
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<zsombi> nerochiaro: in IMA we have to deal with the touch events also, as we don't always get the converted mouse events...
<timp> nerochiaro: MainView does the same, it sets i18n.domain in its onCompleted
<nerochiaro> timp: in my example i was triying to set it as a property, that's probably why it wasn't working for me. I'll try on the onCompleted
<zsombi> nerochiaro: most likely we have to define a threshold which would not be considered as move event...
<gusch> zsombi: can you/I top approve this? Is it still valid? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-remove-obsolete-swipe-switch/+merge/160878
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm not really sure but the point is that touched should work consistently with the same speed across all components in the SDK
<zsombi> gusch: done
<gusch> zsombi: thx
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: ^ agreed ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: man, I have to say that I can get the red square color changed no matter how long I press outside of the box...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: or tap
<zsombi> nerochiaro: on tablet at least
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm trying on the phone and it's really really picky
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I have 151 on it
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I have my phone at bzoltan
<nerochiaro> zsombi: maybe we should get someone else to confirm
<timp> Kaleo_: I finished filling out my parts in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApMAhwCVytVidF9zdDVRNEh0UkJHQ19odnRrSi14YUE#gid=0
<timp> Kaleo_: I was asked to "pass it" to you when I'm done
<zsombi> timp: can you help us with a small test on the phone? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5732389/
<zsombi> timp: if you tap longer outside of the square, do you get the square color changed?
<timp> zsombi: meeting now
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: I don't know
<Kaleo_> timp: thx
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: you don't agree that all taps in the SDK should react in a consistent way ?
<zsombi> is LP locked?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what was the way to test and application in another language ? set some env var when launching ?
<nerochiaro> dpm: ^
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you mean on a device?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no on desktop is fine
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you first need to ensure you have the corresponding locale generated, using locale-gen
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: and then run the app with e.g. LANG=it_IT.UTF-8
<dpm> nerochiaro, you can use LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8 qmlscene app
<dpm> or LANGUAGE=it qmlscene appname
<nerochiaro> dpm: oSoMoN: ok seems to work, and with i18nized qml plugin too. yay
<dpm> \o/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, renato_, gusch: yet another trivial MR to fix flaky autopilot tests in the browser, your review would be much appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/better-assertion-for-page-loaded/+merge/167289
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - I do it
<oSoMoN> thanks gusch, appreciated
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you could have a Timer that saves the currently open note every n seconds, and reset it every time the note is modified
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah, something like that, but rather with 800ms or so, 1s tops
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: pick whatever value you want for n :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: this is also another feature where the test will take longer to write than the code
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you might wanna run some quick profiling to verify that it’s not too IO-heavy, and adjust n accordingly
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: welcome to quality-driven development ;)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: where the time you save now will hopefully not come to bite you in the arse tomorrow ;)
<gusch> nerochiaro oSoMoN renato_ tmoenicke still waiting ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-previewmanager-refactor/+merge/167234
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, I’ll take it, but not now, need to write some code of my own
<gusch> nerochiaro tmoenicke renato_ any other taker?
<zsombi> Kaleo_: greyback: timp: anyone eager to start reviewing Layouts? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts/+merge/167296
<gusch> oSoMoN: seems like I'll have to wait then - thx
<greyback> zsombi: I'll try to give it a functional review this evening, if I have some time to spare. If not today, then tomorrow
<zsombi> greyback: thanks, it would be easier for you as partly is based on your prototype
<greyback> zsombi: hopefully yes :)
<dpm> balloons, if you've got any issues installing the SDK and Qt Creator in saucy, I'm sure Mirv will be able to help you if you've got questions
<balloons> ty <3
 * zsombi eod
<zsombi> cheers, C U tomorrow!!
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: hey, could you please confirm bug #1187432 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1187432 in webbrowser-app "Ampersand not correctly escaped in titles when displayed in suggestions list" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187432
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in a meeting
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no urgency, please have a look when you have a moment
<Kaleo_> bzoltan: can you add uriboni to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+members please?
<bzoltan> Kaleo_: done
<Kaleo_> thx
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: how's that going to work for the autopilot tests ? do they stay with the app ? so when the component is modified the app might have its tests failing ?
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: it depends
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: if the tests in question are testing just that component
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: they should move to
<Kaleo_> too*
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: i'm talking about autopilot tests
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: how can they test just a component ?
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: why couldn't they?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: how would you launch "the app" ?
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: qmlscene
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: qmlscene what ?
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: the component
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: or if you like another Qml that instantiates it
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: the component alone won't work, you need some kind of launcher that instantiates it and sets it up properly. Which is essentially the app itself
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: what set up?
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: if the component does not work on its own then the component is probably not good
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: but anyway
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: you can always add a tiny qml
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: "set up" is something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5733047/
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: minus the aliases
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: and minus the title
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: and minus the oncompleted
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: ok, basically sometihng that instantiates the component giving it a size
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: by anchoring it
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: well, a component should have an implicitSize set inside it
<Kaleo_> nerochiaro: which means: minus the size
<Kaleo_> done.
<nerochiaro> Kaleo_: ok, I guess the autopilot tests need to be moved too. bleh, more work. ok
<Kaleo_> :)
<nerochiaro> timp: could you take care of doing that test that zsombor asked you for earlier, on the phone, for the inversemousearea ?
<timp> nerochiaro: ok, you still around? I have 5 minutes
<nerochiaro> timp: yes
<nerochiaro> timp: do you have the test code ?
<timp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5732389/plain/
<timp> nerochiaro: how can I launch it directly on the device?
<timp> I put it in a qml file there.
<nerochiaro> timp: you need to pretend to be some other app. i think the best way is actually to overwrite any app's main qml file, with the same name, and then launch that app from the shell
<nerochiaro> timp: alternatively just copy the desktop-file-hint cmd line option from some other app and run it with that from a console
<timp> nerochiaro: ok I did it via qtcreator, created a project with that qml file.
<timp> and then run on device
<timp> I have it now. what was the test?
<nerochiaro> timp: you need to verify that just by tapping normally outside of the rectangle you can make the rectangle change color everytime
<nerochiaro> timp: tap like if you were tapping on a Button component
<timp> I cannot do it every time
<timp> doubleclick some times changes it, some times changes it twice
<nerochiaro> timp: perfect, then it's confirmed
<timp> single tap usually does nothing, some times changes color
<nerochiaro> timp: zsombi need to fix things
<nerochiaro> ;)
<timp> nerochiaro: is there a bug report where I need to confirm?
<nerochiaro> timp: not directly one in the SDK
<timp> ok even doubleclick not always changes it
<oSoMoN> timp, Kaleo_: could one of you please confirm bug #1187476 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1187476 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Removable list items should be swiped up/down to be removed from an horizontal listview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187476
<nerochiaro> timp: i'll submit one tomorrow after hearing zsombi's comments
<nerochiaro> timp: thanks
<timp> nerochiaro: np
<timp> oSoMoN: on desktop the app seems to work, on phone (deployed via qtcreator), I only get a blank white screen
<timp> oSoMoN: sorry, no time to investigate further now, I need to leave
<oSoMoN> timp: were those last two comments really addressed to me?
<timp> oSoMoN: yes, I quickly tried to run the code that comes with bug #1187476
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1187476 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Removable list items should be swiped up/down to be removed from an horizontal listview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187476
 * timp eod
<oSoMoN> timp: ok, well there’s no need to run on a device, really, the code is architected so that it considers only vertical list views, so it breaks for horizontal ones
<oSoMoN> as simple as that
<timp> ahh.
<timp> yeah in the horizontal list I had to swipe horizontally for removing it
<timp> I'm in a hurry so I didn't read that well.
 * timp off now
<odraencode> Hello
<inashdeen>  hi there, I am learning how to build a custom app using fogger. have a look at this website https://web.samsungchaton.com/  I created a fogger app using it. Then, I want to write a script to remove (or mask) the two panels/bar. one above, with the logo samsung, and one below the black colour bar written terms and condition. how do i do it?
<timp> did anyone here try to create an ubuntu touch app with unity (the 3d engine)?
<jono> timp, I haven't seen anyone do that yet
<jono> not a touch app
<timp> jono: ok. I'm interested in trying some 3D interaction where I use our toolkit for QML for certain UI elements, and for the 3D interaction, and "something else" (perhaps Unity3D, VTK, OpenGL) for rendering the 3D scene
<jono> timp, that would be awesome :-)
<timp> jono: yeah it would be :) unfortunately the 3d libs that I checked don't have qtquick bindings so it will be some work (and learning more of the qt5 scenegraph than I know now) to get it to work together
<timp> if someone already did it that can save me some time :) that's why I'm asking here
<jono> timp, you can't just dump a unity3d canvas on a qt canvas?
<jono> :-)
<timp> I have only been trying with VTK (vtk.org) because I already have a bunch of code that uses that, but VTK and Qt5 don't play nice together yet.
<timp> unity3d is just an idea and I'm not sure that it does what I want, but it seems worth having a look at
<odraencode> Hey again :D
<GuidoPallemans> will this be made into the default time picker? http://blog_uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/clock_addalarm.png
<odraencode> HELLO
<odraencode> Why nobody says hello? :c
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-05
<zsombi> good morning folks
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hi zsombi, a quick question: I was trying to create a dialog following the example on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-popups0-dialog.html - but I couldn't find a way to set the 'text' and 'title' properties of the 'dialogue' component in that example. Is it possible to set those properties before displaying the dialog?
<bzoltan> dpm:  ping
<dpm> hi bzoltan
<zsombi> dpm: I don't get it... you want to set the text and title of the object created with PopupUtils.open() I guess, right?
<dpm> zsombi, yeah, I wanted to set the text and title and then call PopUtils.open()
<zsombi> dpm: well, the dialogue in that example is a template (Component) so it has instance only after you call open(). You either set up the dialog in this way with all the info you have, or you set these after you call open() (through the object returned by open) or you define the dialog leaving out the caging Component{}, and then you can set the text/title before calling open
<zsombi> dpm: but if you do it like that, you don't use anymore the PopupUtils.open() but the Dialog's show()
<dpm> aha
 * dpm hadn't noticed the show() method
 * dpm re-reads API docs
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, would you be up for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/suggestions-always-rich-text/+merge/167350
<dpm> thanks zsombi!
<zsombi> dpm: we also need to find a way to have a link to the components derived from
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m on your mammoth MR
<zsombi> dpm: that's why you don't see the show() function because that is in PopupBase
<gusch> oSoMoN: get used to it - more to come ;)
<dpm> zsombi, I'll see if I can get that to work, thanks!
<zsombi> dpm: the funny thing is that all deriving components are listed in the superclass doc, but not in the deriveds... so the backlink is missing...
<dpm> zsombi, ah, I see what you mean, I noticed that a while ago. Is this a qdoc issue, or a missing parameter in the apidoc comments in the code used to generate the docs?
<zsombi> dpm: good question
<dpm> oSoMoN, translators are a bit confused by these type of strings in the apps, I think we should probably add translator comments for them. Could you give me some context on the rules to translate them?  As in: what are they? Does the semicolon need to be preserved? Are they verbs (actions)? Can more be added? https://translations.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/trunk/+pots/mediaplayer-app/zh_CN/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.altern
<dpm> ative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<oSoMoN> dpm: agreed, we should add translators comments, those are keywords for the HUD actions
<dpm> oSoMoN, ah, great, that's what I figured. What about the rules to translate them? We want to make sure translations respect the syntax and don't break the app
<gusch> oSoMoN: I can't see a difference, but it looks ok
<oSoMoN> dpm: afaik, they are free-form keywords or sequences of words, separated by semi-colons
<oSoMoN> gusch: there’s a bug report linked to the MR, if you follow the steps listed there, you should be able to reproduce it before applying the patch, and verify that the patch fixes it
<dpm> thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> dpm: wanna send out an e-mail to the team requesting to add translators comments for all those keywords? I can do it for the browser now
<dpm> oSoMoN, sure. What's the best address to reach the whole team?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah - I see - works now - I did not top approve because of the jenkins error ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, there’s a problem with jenkins, builds time out after 60min, mmrazik is aware of the issue, I’ll top-approve myself when it’s fixed, thanks
<oSoMoN> dpm: unfortunately we don’t have a ML for the team that I know of
<dpm> oSoMoN, no worries. I'll find a way :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: that would be gusch, renato, boiko, nerochiaro, me
<dpm> perfect
<gusch> oSoMoN dpm I'm not sure, but did pmcgowan__ create an apps list?
<oSoMoN> dunno
<dpm> gusch, oSoMoN we created the core apps list, and I think it might be the best place: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<dpm> good idea
<oSoMoN> dpm: would this be good enough? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/hud-keywords-translators/+merge/167476
<dpm> oSoMoN, will look in a minute, LP hasn't updated the diff yet
<dpm> oSoMoN, nm, I looked on loggerhead. That looks perfect.
<oSoMoN> dpm: cool, feel free to approve then
<nerochiaro> zsombi: please ping me when you have some time
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hey, yesterday timp tested the IMA test application and he agrees that the taps are very erratic, and don't behave like taps on buttons or other components
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i am thinking what's the best way to open a but with some concrete way to repro the bug
<zsombi> nerochiaro: we just tested it with bzoltan on the phone, and we can also confirm that on the phone, but I cannot confirm that on the tablet
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so, this is either our touch handling in IMA, or hybris problem on the phone
<nerochiaro> zsombi: for now the phone is our main target, so it needs some fixing, though not sure what exactly. In any case, do you think it is better to use a workaround for now (replace IMA with something else, like a few mouseareas positioned outside of the note ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: perhaps... in any case one MA covering the entire IMA sensing would be enough...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: hmm... I use TouchPoint::pos() and not the normalizedPos()... perhaps if I switch to that it would solve the idea... though I don't have the phone in my hand...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: need to leave now, bbl
<bzoltan> zsombi|afk: I can help with testing
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  this issue is weird... bigger area you tap on the IMA less likely it takes the event. But if you just use the tip of your finger then it works fine ...
<zsombi|afk> nerochiaro: bzoltan: you could try to replace all point.point() occurences in inversemouseareatype.cpp to point.normalizedPoint(), rebuild SDK and try with that
 * zsombi|afk gotta go now
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: zsombi|afk: i won't have time to mess around with this myself, unless we decide i should go with the workaround. cut certainly can't be trying things in the SDK, sorry
<nerochiaro> zsombi|afk: bzoltan: so should I file a bug for this ?
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved, feel free to top-approve once jenkins has run CI
<gusch> oSoMoN: cool thx
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: zsombi|afk:I think this issue has little if anything to do with the SDK. I am positive that we just captured a hybris/driver problem.
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: well, either way i would like to know where to file the bug, of if you can file it better than me since you seem to know where it might come from
<Macphisto1983> Hi all
<Macphisto1983> I have a question, I'm starting now developing app on ubuntu platform, I have a 3 years background of developing app on Android devices
<Macphisto1983> now I started following the tutorial on how to develop an appp on ubuntu, but I have an error building the app:
<Macphisto1983> in the second page of the tutorial I have to create a component (popover) and i have an error on a line: Cannot assign to non-existent property "text"
<Macphisto1983> this is the code sample:
<Macphisto1983> Component {             id: currencySelector             Popover {                 Column {                     anchors {                         top: parent.top                         left: parent.left                         right: parent.right                     }                     height: pageLayout.height                     Header {                         id: header                         text: i18n.tr("S
<Macphisto1983> can anyone help me
<Macphisto1983> ?
<nerochiaro> Macphisto1983: can't help you right away, but as a suggestion in general please use pastebin.ubuntu.com to paste long-ish text snippets
<Macphisto1983> ok sorry
<nerochiaro> Macphisto1983: also somewhere on developer.ubuntu.com there should be the API documentation for all the classes, like Header. it might be that the text property has been removed, and if so you will see it there. (but if the tutorial is broken it needs to be fixed)
<nerochiaro> dpm: ^
<Macphisto1983> ok thanks
<Macphisto1983> i'll try to find my answer
<Macphisto1983> if you could take a look
<Macphisto1983> here is the code
<Macphisto1983> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5735232/
<dpm> Macphisto1983, let me have a look
<Macphisto1983> dpm thanks
<me4oslav> Hello - dpm. I am free to talk in about 20 mins. BTW, are there other qreator guys here on IRC now?
<dpm> hey me4oslav, thanks. It's only me atm
<me4oslav> kk
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you think the history model should be part of the Browser component or should it be separate ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and part ofthe app
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it should be part of the component, actually I have a task to move it to the plugin and make it instantiatable from QML
<dpm> Macphisto1983, I've just followed the tutorial up until page 2 and I cannot reproduce your error. Does your code look like this? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5735260/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: for now I think i'll just make it part of the plugin but still exposed as a context property
<dpm> timp, I think you are the best person to talk about tabs in the team. Would you have a few minutes for a question on tabs and nested pagestacks, now or later on?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sounds good
<timp> dpm: you can ask now
<dpm> cool
<timp> dpm: I implemented the tabs and pagestack. Nesting needs to work in the future, but I haven't had time to really test that yet.
<Macphisto1983> dpm, ok thank you, i make an error pasting some snippet of code
<dpm> timp, so I've got an app with 2 tabs, and one of them contains a pagestack with a root page with a list to select items, which take you to other pages.
<dpm> timp, from each "leaf" page you can go back to the root page through the "Back" action in the toolbar
<dpm> timp, so for this tab with the nested pagestack the workflow is as follows:
<dpm> 1) The root page with the list is shown: http://ubuntuone.com/0wwMoVfCULgMy7sfRBuw99
<dpm>  2) I then click on e.g. URL and the URL page is shown: http://ubuntuone.com/7bteNl5DJHERVkTf8iUtcm
<dpm> 3) I use the back action on the toolbar to return to 1)
<timp> ok, sounds logical
<dpm> timp, yeah, so far so good. Until I read the app design guides :)
<dpm> timp, the design guides tell me that I shouldn't be using tabbed and page (i.e. toolbar) navigation on the same view. Unfortunately, that's exactly what I'm doing in 2)
<dpm> Calum tells me that on 2) the header should be the name of the current page, rather than the name of the tab
<timp> hmm
<dpm> But although I've defined the page title in the code, it keeps showing the tab's title, instead of the page's title
<timp> I would expect it the way it is implemented now. So navigate between pages using tabs, and the pagestack is just one of those pages
<dpm> So I'm wondering if there is something I'm not getting or doing wrong
<timp> you are not doing something wrong, when you have tabs active, that overrides the header contents to show the tab selector
<timp> dpm: do you have a link to the design guidelines that say it should be different?
<dpm> yeah, just a sec
<dpm> timp, see the bottom of the page at http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation#deep
<timp> dpm: it doesn't say *how* to do the combination, it says *not* to combine the two
<Macphisto1983> dpm: thank you, I finally get it right.
<dpm> timp, yeah, but I'm actually combining them in 2) I can either use tabbed navigation by tapping on the header or page navigation using the toolbar
<timp> dpm: perhaps we need more feedback from design here
<timp> dpm: so according to those guidelines you should change the navigation structure of your app
<dpm> timp, yeah, but I don't really know how. I thought the way I did it fitted quite nicely with the components we have. I'll follow up with Calum, thanks!
<timp> dpm: if the combination should be possible, please ask calum to write guidelines for that, and file a bug so it is clear how we should implement it
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<dpm> Macphisto1983, cool, glad to hear that!
<Macphisto1983> dpm: I hope to be helpful as soon as possible, now I'll take a look at the documentation and I'll start developin'... thanks again.
<dpm> Macphisto1983, awesome! I'm sure you can put your Android development experience to good use in Ubuntu!
 * me4oslav whatces dpm video
<me4oslav> ok
<me4oslav> we need to talk
<me4oslav> dpm: so, did I got it correct that this is to replace the Desktop version?
<dpm> me4oslav, indeed. It already runs on desktop and phone (in fact, I shot the video on my desktop), but we'll now be focusing on getting it to work right on the phone
<me4oslav> dpm: right. The working bit is not the one that worries me (it does work). The look and feel bit is the problematic one. I don't mind the phablet SDK, it's great for mobile stuff
<me4oslav> however
<me4oslav> this desktop app != mobile app
<me4oslav> like imagine what would happen if
<me4oslav> Firefox on the desktop had the same UI as on Android
<dpm> me4oslav, I understand, but I'm not too worried about convergence yet, and for that, the desktop version. The plan is to rather focus on the phone version for now.
<me4oslav> dpm: so, what I'm saying is keep the desktop version and develop a touch version too
<me4oslav> because the current touch version is good for touch, but I don't wanna see "a la Friends" situation
<dpm> me4oslav, yeah, that's actually what I'm doing. I'm not going to remove the current desktop-only version. That's in maintenance mode and still available
<dpm> in fact, we've been doing quite a lot of releases lately
<me4oslav> where a mobile app (Friends) is stick on a desktop :/
<me4oslav> so, let me check the current desktop one
<me4oslav> and give me a link to the wireframes
<dpm> me4oslav, https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/qreator/grid
<dpm> you can get the latest desktop version from https://launchpad.net/qreator
<me4oslav> dpm: ok, that's mobile only I need to look at desktop
<me4oslav> e.g. will install it
<me4oslav> but I need access to balsamiq
<me4oslav> to create wireframes for desktop too
<dpm> me4oslav, sure, if you pm me the e-mail you want to use for balsamiq access, I can add you
<me4oslav> dpm: I haz access. Will look at it today and possibly do some stuff
<dpm> me4oslav, that sounds brilliant, thanks!
<me4oslav> you totally went British on me ... :>
<dpm> well, I'm closer to the UK than to the US :)
<dpm> btw, if you're doing wireframes, you'll find icons for gestures and QR codes in the "Project asset" tab
<me4oslav> well duh, Britain is in Europe, USA is not :D Even in tthe Balkan countries it's next to impossible to find somebody to teach you USA English
<Kaleo> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1z3OtBp0L0upjo85khfaF8HSp4tMYI_-thnnM53RZ8UU/edit#
<me4oslav> dpm: I want to make new icon for the app ... Ubuntu Touch style. Fancy one?
<dpm> me4oslav, that'd be awesome
<me4oslav> great
 * me4oslav gets on it
<me4oslav> dpm: do you want to keep the ubuntu branding on it? e.g. having it orange or purple coloured.
<dpm> me4oslav, for the icon it's not necessary. For the app, the SDK should take care of the Ubuntu look
<me4oslav> dpm: awesome. I was planning on having it green (the icon)
<dpm> ok :)
<Kaleo> timp: do you have a mumble sec?
<timp> y
<timp> Kaleo: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1GVw0jQfvdhG-xkL6HAb7EJdpQlb32Q2-JlBLy2slsF4/edit#heading=h.1w7t2rskl458
<me4oslav> dpm: http://i.imgur.com/QegC8Rz.png
<me4oslav> tell me if anything bugs you
<dpm> me4oslav, nice! I'd like to show it to the other dev and add some comments. Do you have some place where you usually share your designs and comments can be posted? Would that dribble thing work for that?
<me4oslav> dpm: I don't even have dribble, but I can make one. I will make a fully squared one for uTouch too, as there Unity crops the shape automatically
<dpm> me4oslav, whatever works best for you. You don't need to create one just for this. I think I'd like to make the QR code a bit bigger and the circle less prominent, but I won't have much time to review properly until this evening
<me4oslav> kk, will fix those two, make the uTouch version and upload it somewhere
<me4oslav> dpm: check g+
<dpm> me4oslav, cool, thanks. Could you share the post with Stefan as well? I'm not sure it's automatically shared if I just mention him on a comment
<me4oslav> dpm: that works :) he will see it too, 101% sure
<dpm> me4oslav, great, let's take it from there, thanks!
<me4oslav> kk
 * me4oslav goes back to study-ing ASP
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: any specific reason why the HUD is instantiated inside Browser.qml instead of inside the main webbrowser app qml file ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no specific reason
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, it will need to be moved back to the main app later
<gusch> om26er: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-more-robust-autopilot-tests/+merge/167531
<om26er> gusch, sure, looking
<kalikiana> dpm, maybe you can have another look at https://code.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/navi/+merge/165617 there's no more "modules" so I think it solves the inconsistencies
<dpm> kalikiana, cool, I'll see if I can manage this evening to build the new docs online and check it out. Otherwise this might have to wait until Tuesday unfortunately, as I'll be away for a couple of days.
<om26er> gusch, approved, btw nice approach with the _retry
<kalikiana> dpm, k, thanks for the heads-up
<gusch> om26er: thx
<gusch> om26er: maybe we should put the _retry functions in a more generic place
<gusch> om26er: so more projects can use it
<gusch> om26er: any maybe use a better name ;)
<om26er> gusch, yes, that would turn out to be handy, especially for the cases where tests fail on one platform and pass on the other
<gusch> om26er: but it's up to you QA guys to do that
<zsombi|afk> Kaleo: greyback: timp: have any of you had the time to look at the layouts MR yet?
<om26er> gusch, I'll make a merge proposal for autopilot and try to get feedback from thomi on it.
<gusch> om26er: the more Loader Items are in use, the more this "retry" is needed
<greyback> zsombi|afk: so sorry, but not yet
<zsombi> ok
<Kaleo> zsombi: nope, sorry
<om26er> gotta love mumble for not connecting
<oSoMoN> gusch: here is the Tabs MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/tabsmodel/+merge/167580
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - on it ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks, and good luck!
<gusch> ;)
<me4oslav> dpm: in other news me and stefan settled for the icon design, it's all up to your feedback now :)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: still around ?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: I'm trying to figure out how to run autopilot tests on the device for the plugin, since they won't work without a proper desktop-file-hint, but thre's no desktop file for the library
<AskUbuntu> How to take ownership over an existing Ubuntu Software Center app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/304481
<nerochiaro> om26er: you around ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey, yes
<nerochiaro> om26er: i am trying to setup autopilot tests for a QML plugin library. i'm not really sure how to make them work on the device since to launch any app i need to pass --desktop-file-hint but my little test app i use only for the autopilot tests dosn't have a desktop file
<om26er> nerochiaro, you would need to stop the shell for that I guess
<nerochiaro> om26er: how can i do that from an autopilot test ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, if you use phablet-test-run -n it will kill the shell for you
<om26er> nerochiaro, so that would make it, "phablet-test-run -n your_test_suite" from your desktop
<om26er> nerochiaro, also if you want to do what the phablet-test-run does to stop the shell, look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phablet-test-run#L94
<nerochiaro> om26er: i will probably need to call phablet-test-run on the device, in the test setup
<nerochiaro> om26er: do you know of any other app that does that ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i would like to use it as an example
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, I am not sure if any other app does that
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i'll play around with it. does it pass to the application any cmd line args that you pass to it ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah, the app actually starts its just behind the shell so every argument should be passed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-06
<zsombi> good morning folks!
<om26er> gusch, Hi!
<gusch> om26er: hi
<om26er> gusch, how do I run the unit tests of the gallery ?
<gusch> om26er: one way is to run "make test"
<om26er> gusch, and the other way ?
<gusch> om26er: or you can run then individually, by just calling the executables in tests/unittests/*/
<oSoMoN> gusch: I have addressed all your comments in my MR, would you mind having a second look?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: I approved - waiting for jenkins for top approving
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: note that because of a bug in the CI job, the tests that are run are those from the latest package in the daily PPA, not those from the branch being reviewed, which is pointless…
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m trying to resolve that
<oSoMoN> gusch: in the meantime, if you could run the autopilot tests for my branch locally, just to confirm that they pass, it’d be nice
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: the tests run fine - you can top approve once you fixed the jenkins issue
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> om26er: just sent you an e-mail with a rather urgent matter, can you please have a look at it some time today?
<om26er> oSoMoN, read the email, I am looking into that
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: considering that I don’t know when the jenkins issue will be fixed (afaict the issue has been around for quite some time, affecting all incoming MRs), and that both you and me verified that autopilot tests pass locally, I’m very tempted to top approve now, would you object to it?
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'm fine with that
<gusch> oSoMoN: jenkins will anyway object if something is wrong ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks, I’m going ahead then
<kalikiana> Mirv, do we have an eta for qt 5.1? there's a bug fix very relevant for u1db-qt in there
<Mirv> kalikiana: 5.1 beta1 is available at qt5-beta-proper PPA, but the current plan is not to upgrade to 5.1 very soon since it might involve all kinds of regressions. I'd recommend filing a bug against the component and backporting the bug fix to 5.0.2 - there's already a lot of patches in eg. qtdeclarative from 5.1
<Mirv> possibly
<Mirv> the 5.1.1 release timeframe would be about the time to consider switching
<Mirv> if 5.1 is needed for developing new features or such, the PPA can be used to develop those in a branch
<kalikiana> Mirv, there's a bug already and a qt review with the patch, should I assign that to you to have a look?
<Mirv> kalikiana: yes, please
<Mirv> or just a link
<kalikiana> Mirv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1181359
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1181359 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Documents: Integers are getting corrupted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> and https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,56072 (also referenced in the qt bug)
<Mirv> kalikiana: thanks, looking
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-remove-directory-includes/+merge/167702
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-medialoader/+merge/167722
<gusch> https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-photo-dependency-reduce/+merge/167741
<gusch> pending MRs ^ oSoMoN tmoenicke (where is renato?)
<oSoMoN> gusch: I guess he’ll be online soon
<oSoMoN> gusch: what’s the rationale behind removing the directory includes in favour of adding those directories to the include paths?
<gusch> oSoMoN: to make the dependencies more visible
<gusch> oSoMoN: there is a total dependency hell inside of gallery atm - that makes it hard to add new stuff (video)
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m skeptical that this will help, but I don’t have a strong opinion against it either, so I’ll verify that it doesn’t break anything, and I’ll approve
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: and it did help already in MR 2 and 3 ;)
<Kaleo> sorry folks, emergency called
<zsombi> Kaleo: sorry dude, 10th of June is not good for me I'm "OoO" that day.. would it be possible to schedule it for some other day?
<Kaleo> you are going to ask the organizer
<zsombi> Kaleo: ouh, I thought it was you, I got it from you...
<Kaleo> zsombi: I only added you to the invite
<Kaleo> :)
<zsombi> Kaleo: ehh, stupid gugel... :)
<Kaleo> loicm: hi
<loicm> Kaleo: hey
<odraencode> Hey people :D
<oSoMoN> gusch: when you build the gallery app locally, you do it out of source, right?
<gusch> oSoMoN: mostly - only at the end for autopilto I compile it in source
<gusch> oSoMoN: you mean I should update the .bzrignore? that's on my list ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: not, that’s not what I meant, I only wanted to test in a different way than the one you usually do, to ensure no regressions in both cases
<oSoMoN> gusch: although updating the .bzrignore list would also be nice :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: man, I hadn’t realized there was so much C++ code in the gallery :/
<oSoMoN> gusch: I made two comments on your MR
<gusch> oSoMoN: 42 cpp files in src ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - thx I'll have a look
<oSoMoN> gusch_: do you have a plan to get rid of circular dependencies in the gallery app?
<gusch_> oSoMoN: slowly I want to reduce them - one by one
<gusch_> oSoMoN: will take a while and several iterations
<oSoMoN> gusch_: good, no rush, but definitely something to keep on the radar
<oSoMoN> gusch_: got a MR for you to review when you have a moment (making webbrowser autopilot tests more robust): https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/autopilot-more-robust/+merge/167770
<gusch_> oSoMoN: ok
<seb128> hey
<seb128> does any of the current list items allow to have an item with 2 labels, one aligned on the left and one on the right?
<seb128> I looked at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html#list-items and it doesn't seem so (out of putting custom widgets in a Base one)
<seb128> would that make sense as a standard item?
<seb128> or rather that 2 labels, 2 widgets, or a label and one widget
<seb128> that comes often enough in the design of the settings app, e.g https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#Phone the Serial/IEMI/OS lines
<seb128> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-wifi
<seb128> the wifi on/off
<seb128> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Phone the  Ringtone line which is "Ringtone ...... <name of the sound>"
<kalikiana> seb128, check the ui toolkit gallery/ list items/ value selector
<kalikiana> that looks maybe like what you need?
<kalikiana> in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples if you don't have it installed
<seb128> kalikiana, looking to the documentation that seems to have a list of value and select one, with an expander
<seb128> which is not especially what I want
<seb128> some items are just like
<seb128> |Version:                 1.0|
<seb128> where Version is left aligned and 1.0 right aligned
<kalikiana> seb128, taking the ringtone example you would pick out of a choice of tunes wouldn't you?
<seb128> kalikiana, the design is that clicking on it should pop another page
<seb128> not open a subsection inline
<seb128> pop->push rather
<seb128> kalikiana, sorry, got disconnected
<seb128> the value selector doesn't seem to do what I need
<seb128> well there are several cases there
<kalikiana> seb128, so basically it has the looks but you'd need a property like "page: myTuneSelection"
<seb128> there is "label ...... value"    "label ...... value >" "label ...... <switch>"
<seb128> those are the 3 I can see
<seb128> seems like they could fit in a label + widget + status progression: true/false
<seb128> kalikiana, doing the page push on click is not the issue ... in fact I've no issue, I can do those just fine with packging stuff in a ListItem.Base
<seb128> but I was wondering if that's a common enough case to justify a toolkit widget rather than a custom
<odraencode> Hey
<odraencode> Why nobody ever says hi to me?
<kalikiana> seb128, the main reason I would consider it would be that I think you need some arbitrary tweaks to get the looks right, valueselector is more than subclassing and adding the expanding
<kalikiana> seb128, so if it's 10 apps doing those same tweaks and using magic values consistency is about gone
<seb128> why would app need to tweak the look of those more that the one of other list items in the toolkit?
<kalikiana> seb128, at a glance I saw that valueselector uses an image and some internals
<kalikiana> feel free to prove me wrong :-)
<kalikiana> if that's not strictly needed I'd just do it in the app
<seb128> ok, I'm happy to do it in the app
<seb128> it's just that Kaleo said at the oakland sprint to talk to the SDK teams when we have common patterns/widgets
<seb128> to see if those should be the toolkit
<seb128> so that's what I was doing
<seb128> seems like it doesn't interest you guys in this case, fine enough, I will keep packaging my 2 labels in a ListItemBase and tweak the anchors
<kalikiana> seb128, well, certainly I'm not the linus of the uitk ;-) I have no idea how many apps may need this exact same component
<kalikiana> can't hurt to file a feature suggestion once you have written it, which you will do anyway
<kalikiana> suggesting existing new widgets is always useful
<gusch_> oSoMoN: I fixed your comment - only waiting for jenkins
<gusch_> renato__: would you mind reviewing this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-medialoader/+merge/167722
<oSoMoN> gusch_: approved
 * oSoMoN EOD
<gusch_> renato__ tmoenicke would you mind reviewing this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-medialoader/+merge/167722 and or https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-photo-dependency-reduce/+merge/167741
<Kaleo> seb128: you should check with the design team
<Kaleo> seb128: in the person of calum
<Kaleo> seb128: he will tell you if a) the design you were given is justifiably not using an existing pattern b) or if the existing pattern should in fact be adjusted for your case c) or if your case should be adjusted to using the pattern
<Kaleo> pattern == widget
<odraencode> :/
<odraencode> Srsly, nobody says hi to me?
<Kaleo> hi odraencode !
<odraencode> FINALLY!
<odraencode> Hello there Kaleo
<Kaleo> odraencode: people are probably deep in there codfe :)
<Kaleo> code*
<odraencode> Kaleo: I have been here for six hours waiting someoen to say hi
<Kaleo> odraencode: I hope you did other things in the meantime
<odraencode> Kaleo: Yes. I made a few videos of my project :u
<odraencode> Kaleo: And linked them to random people on IRC
<odraencode> Kaleo: I like to think that was productive.
<Kaleo> odraencode: good
<Kaleo> odraencode: is it Ubuntu apps related?
<Kaleo> seb128: calum = ckpringle btw
<odraencode> Kaleo: It is an app running on Ubuntu. Maybe it is an Ubuntu app!
<Kaleo> odraencode: cool!
<Kaleo> odraencode: link?
<odraencode> Kaleo: To what? The videos?
<Kaleo> odraencode: yes
<odraencode> Kaleo: http://youtu.be/x4ppo1t_f1M
<odraencode> Kaleo: http://youtu.be/LgfsXFD683E
<odraencode> Kaleo: http://youtu.be/QsCuhqEnsbM
<seb128> Kaleo, thanks
<Kaleo> odraencode: cool! is it QML?
<timp> seb128: have a look at this http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-singlevalue.html
<timp> seb128: the second label is the value
<timp> seb128: for a label and a single "widget", use this one http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-singlecontrol.html
<seb128> timp, thanks, I was looking at that and it covers one of my usecase ... do you know if there is a way to set another widget as a "value"? (e.g a switch)
<seb128> timp, ah, that looks useful, thanks again (I think I tried but didn't know you could position the control as you wanted, the example on that page is useful ;-)
<odraencode> Kaleo: QML?
<odraencode> Kaleo: what is QML?
<timp> seb128: oh wait... with SingleControl, the control fills the list item. So you don't have a label there.
<timp> seb128: for label left and control right, you can use http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-standard.html
<timp> seb128: set the control property of ListItems.Standard
<seb128> timp, great ;-)
<nik90> odraencode: QML is the language we use for the upcoming Ubuntu Touch platform
<nik90> odraencode: it would be nice if your app uses it so that it will work on the desktop, mobile and tablet
<odraencode> nik90: Hmm, it is written in python3/Gtk3, not QML
<odraencode> nik90: Besides I don't really know about ubuntu touch, sorry. I just made an image viewer for desktop
<nik90> odraencode: yeah I realised
<nik90> odraencode: no worries
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-07
<pzula> I have a question here about contributing to Ubuntu
<pzula>  I helped get together a trails mapping application that we would like to open source, and we built it on Ubuntu, but the whole process of setting up the server is a pain -- is there any way I can package together everything so someone can just do an apt-get install of our app to get all the dependencies and server config?
<AskUbuntu> Whats a good way to learn how to make apps? | http://askubuntu.com/q/305086
<zsombi> good morning folks!
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, I have a fix for a bug you reported two days ago, if you wanna have a go at reviewing it: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/hide-suggestions-when-chrome-hidden/+merge/167896
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> om26er: are there news about which PPA to use in CI jobs?
<om26er> oSoMoN, we are going with apt-pinning, i am working on that
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> om26er: excellent, thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: while you’re at it :), I’ve got another tiny MR up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/open-blank-in-new-tab/+merge/167910
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: I checked with this site, but it didn't work http://www.echoecho.com/htmllinks10.htm
<oSoMoN> gusch: let me check
<oSoMoN> gusch: looking at the source of this page, the link is defined like this: <a href=http://www.yahoo.com target=&quot;_blank&quot;>…</a>
<oSoMoN> I don’t think it’s valid HTML, the doubles quotes are escaped, it doesn’t make sense
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’ll see if I can work around it though
<oSoMoN> gusch: fixed, I pushed a new revision to the branch
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok checking
<gusch> oSoMoN: looking good -waiting for jenkins
<gusch> oSoMoN: but jenkins seems to be really slow again :(
<gusch> oSoMoN: meanwhile, you could have a look at that MR https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-medialoader/+merge/167722
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<oSoMoN> gusch: jenkins approved my MR
<gusch> oSoMoN: so did I :)
<oSoMoN> thanks
<om26er> oSoMoN, i think I have now fixed the issue
<om26er> oSoMoN, should I try with a dummy branch ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: go ahead
<oSoMoN> gusch: could you please confirm bug #1188575 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1188575 in webbrowser-app "Links with target="_blank" don’t work when inside a frame" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188575
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-autopilot-ensure_at_least_one_event/+merge/168036
<om26er> gusch, approved
<gusch> om26er: thx
<om26er> renato_, hey! please review https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/mediaplayer-app/fix_most_pep8_complaints/+merge/165855
<om26er> gusch, when autopilot rotates a photo there is some corruption seen in the app: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=260573
<om26er> that does not happen when I try to manually rotate the screen
<om26er> I saw the same issues in the jenkins autopilot run video as well
<gusch> om26er: that's because the thumbnails can't be saved
<om26er> gusch, hey! new failure
<om26er> gusch, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1970/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer/TestPhotoEditor/test_photo_editor_redo_undo_revert_to_original_states_with_mouse_/
<om26er> this is similar to what I was seeing on the Nexus 7 a few days ago...
<gusch> om26er: I have seen it 2-3 times on jenkins already, but have no idea what's wrong there :(
<om26er> that basically means the component was not found at all so its indeed interesting
<om26er> if wonder we could workaround that by making sure those objects are not None before interacting or checking their state
<gusch> om26er: maybe it would help, if we use my "retry" function(s) for all those get* functions in photo_viewer.py ?
<om26er> gusch, I had a very reliable way to reproduce this bug on the nexus 7. so I am going to give it a try there with a few experiments
<gusch> om26er: cool
<oSoMoN> renato_: hey, would you be available for a review? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/open-blank-in-new-tab-from-frame/+merge/168131
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu provides Certificates? | http://askubuntu.com/q/305446
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-08
 * snwh is away: Away
<AskUbuntu> Are Ubuntu Phone apps compatible across different devices? And if yes, how? | http://askubuntu.com/q/305702
<AskUbuntu> Symphony FT45 mobile PC suite for ubuntu 12.04LTS | http://askubuntu.com/q/305740
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-09
<AskUbuntu> is there any way to run the application on internet? | http://askubuntu.com/q/305939
<AskUbuntu> Fade effects in Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/305953
<AskUbuntu> How to create a dialog and set title and text dynamically | http://askubuntu.com/q/306007
<AskUbuntu> How to detect whether an app is running on a mobile device or on the desktop | http://askubuntu.com/q/306056
 * snwh is back (gone 38:58:00)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-02
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Rocky Road Day! :-D
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<nik90_> bzoltan: hey, could you release UITK 0.1.46+14.10.20140527-0ubuntu1 to the PPA please.
<bzoltan> nik90_:  sure
<nik90_> bzoltan: thnx
<nik90_> bzoltan: also I was discussing in our core apps hangout meeting about the availability of Qt 5.3 in the PPA. Would that be provided in the SDK PPA?
<nik90_> s/our/my
<bzoltan> nik90_:  no, the PPA will not receive any Qt updates
<bzoltan> nik90_:  the qt5.3 is already available in an other PPA
<nik90_> bzoltan: so I could technically add the other PPA and the SDK PPA and have a working UITK in Qt 5.3?
<nik90_> when the whole transition is over
<dpm> morning popey, core apps branches review call?
<popey> hey
<popey> stupid phone didnt alarm ☹
<dpm> popey, is it ok to upgrade to the latest -proposed image on the N4? I read on the ML that it brings a black screen on flo, but I'm not sure if affects all devices
<popey> latest proposed is fine dpm
<dpm> ok, upgrading then, thanks!
<dpm> popey, so this morning when I said Reminders already had the last translations I made a mistake. Could we prepare a store upload for Reminders from trunk?
<popey> sure, I'll do that now
<popey> dpm: jenkins already has r155 built as a click to go.
<popey> dpm: do you know if the AP tests work / pass?
<popey> I'll try here, but last time I tried it all went wrong.
<dpm> popey, excellent, thank you. Afaik, the tests that we've got should pass
<dpm> popey, ah, sorry, didn't see your last comment. If they fail, let me know and let's ping Leo when he's around
<popey> ok
<danielbeck_> hello! The ubuntu touch emualtor (x86) does not work on my machine. The screen stays black.
<danielbeck_> I posted the log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7573163/ . Does someone know how to get the emulator to work?
<dpm> hi danielbeck_ - I cannot help, sorry. I'd suggest to ping rsalveti on #ubuntu-touch. He should be able to help
<danielbeck_> thanks dpm
<renato_> jdstrand, ping
<popey> dpm: mhall119 http://imgur.com/ujRRueF
<dpm> popey, cool, so that's the latest trunk with a working password prompt (and no re-prompts) and fetching e-mails?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> popey: I posted screenshots last week with it using the new header too, looks even nicer (but doesn't all work)
 * popey hugs DanChapman 
<DanChapman> :-D
<popey> this makes the phone 10x more useful.
<popey> DanChapman: we were chatting just now about getting Trojita in the store.
<popey> Seems sending mail is the only real major thing missing before we do that. Do you agree?
<DanChapman> popey, yeah i would say so. Plus a bit of tidying up for a first release. I sent a message to the ML to try and get it progressing, so gcollura's branch doesn't get stale.
<popey> DanChapman: I think it's fine for us to have a "warts and all" 'beta' release in the store. Especially if we help users to find the bug tracker and other help channels if they get problems.
<popey> We can add some of that detail in the app description in the store, (do people read that?) ☻
<popey> You (or someone else) could blog about it before it hits the store too, to raise awareness and let people know where to get help, and what to expect?
<dpm> bfiller, when you've got a minute, would it be possible to do an upload of Gallery and Camera to the store? Last week oSoMoN prepared a landing that includes translations for the MAE image and the last step is just to upload the clicks to the store. I asked Sergio last week if he could do it, but he's been probably busy with other stuff and he's not online now
<t1mp> mhall119: screenshots, new header? url?
 * t1mp lazy to make a sentence ;)
<bfiller> dpm: will do
<dpm> great, thanks!
<DanChapman> popey, Yeah the app description is a good place i would say. I plan to get my blog up and running again anyway, so i can definately start posting about it
<popey> Great!
<mhall119> t1mp: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/iEPjDAvyxdn
<t1mp> mhall119: nice :)
<t1mp> mhall119: I think it looks better than the toolbar.. just we need to switch the icon themes soon to get the proper back icon
<frecel> what is the launchpad project for notifications
<frecel> ?
<frecel> When I'm getting a text message the notification has a phone number in it even though the number is in my contacts
<frecel> is that a known bug?
<kenvandine> frecel, not sure if it's known, but you can file that against the telephony-service package
<frecel> kenvandine: I filed it against indicator-messages https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1325649
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325649 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Notification displays phone number instead of a name" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> t1mp: once the new header API lands, will we (app devs) need to make changes to the transitions we just did?
<ahayzen> nik90_, transitions?
<nik90_> ahayzen: we just transitioned from the old toolbar to the new headers. Once the new headers API land, do we need to make any changes.
<ahayzen> nik90_, ah right thought u meant like transitions as in effects
<nik90_> ahayzen: ah no..my bad
<nik90_> wrong choice of words :P
<ahayzen> ;)
<nik90_> ahayzen: hey, does it make sense to have another core apps hangout this week? As in do we have stuff to discuss?
<ahayzen> nik90_, erm i don't mind we could have one more in the american timezone to pick up the others guys? I've just added a load of stuff to the trello board for music-app which is all WIP
 * nik90_ looks at the trello board
<ahayzen> nik90_, most of it has code from us but is either hitting issues/blocked upstream/trying to fix AP tests
<nik90_> ahayzen: alrite, I will send a mail to the mailing list. Hopefully we can get the rss reader folks and file manager devs.
<nik90_> popey: when is the next file manager meeting?
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah that would be good
<popey> nik90_: tomorrow evening
<nik90_> popey: what time? I like to join to ask if the file manager devs can join us in the core apps hangout this week.
<popey> nik90_: 20 UTC
<nik90_> popey: thnx
<mihir> popey: did we got trell board for calculator and calendar ?
<nik90_> mihir: https://trello.com/b/Ie2rAS3W/core-apps-management
<nik90_> mihir: it is a common board for all core apps
<mihir> nik90_: could you please invite me , ?
<mihir> nik90_: email :- mihirsoni.123@gmail.com
<nik90_> mihir: I am not admin, so I dont think I can invite other members
<popey> i thought i had, sorry
<mihir> popey: could you please ?
<popey> done
<mihir> popey: thanks a lot :
<nik90_> popey: have you heard from the weather app guys recently?
<popey> Yes, mbo is around.
<t1mp> nik90_: we won't break whatever we have now
<t1mp> nik90_: but there will be some new functionality for which you will need to use the new API
<nik90_> t1mp: ok
<t1mp> nik90_: the new API will add (for example) a head.actions property to the Page to set the actions in the header
<mihir> popey: when you get time , could you test this on device , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739
<t1mp> nik90_: but if you set only tools, as you do now, the actions will automatically be extracted from the tools
<t1mp> nik90_: so no need to change, but the code will become prettier if you switch to use the new actions property :)
<nik90_> t1mp: ah I understand now
<t1mp> we'll keep it compatible with the code you have now
<nik90_> t1mp: btw, did you have the faintest idea if dialog will stay or would it be deprecated like sheets?
<t1mp> nik90_: it will stay
<nik90_> t1mp: I am moving some stuff from popover to dialog since I cannot use popover on the new headers properly
<t1mp> nik90_: why doesn't popover work? if you don't set a caller, there won't be a pointer and it will be centered in the screen.. that should work?
<nik90_> t1mp: it does work on a tablet and desktop. However on the phone the location of the popover is wrong. it sticks to the top of the screen.
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> maybe that's a bug
<t1mp> when I first created the popover it was centered when there is no caller, I don't know if it was changed afterwards
<nik90_> t1mp: yeah..I will report the bug
<t1mp> ok
<nik90_> I got to go..dinner is calling..bye
<t1mp> nik90_: I have seen some updated visual designs for both dialog and popover, so they are not going away :)
<t1mp> nik90_: it depends on what you want to accomplish whether you should use a popover or dialog,
<t1mp> from a design doc, dialog: We use this pattern when we need people to make a decision before carrying on using the app.
<t1mp> Note: The dialog can be launched from the main app view, or from within a popover.
<t1mp> and popover: We use popovers when there are a few more options to show and we don’t want to change the view.
<t1mp> nik90_: interesting, in the design mockup the popover on the phone is also at the top of the screen
<nik90_> t1mp: hmm. that's interesting
<t1mp> nik90_: I cannot share the doc, we have to ask giorgoventuri or bjkeyser for that, but the document is still work in progress, maybe we have to wait until it is done
<nik90_> t1mp: no worries, in that case I will stick with the popover since I just want to show more options without changing the view.
<t1mp> nik90_: it is also easier for you :) if the positioning is wrong we need to fix that in uitk
<nik90_> t1mp: yeah :) ... I noticed that the incorrect positioning only happens in the phone portrait mode...in the landscape mode the positioning is correct.
<nik90_> let me try to reproduce it with a sample app.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-03
<Aki-Thinkpad> popey, Great debut popey. You have a great voice for radio
<Aki-Thinkpad> and a great face for radio!!!! </joking>
<Aki-Thinkpad> Reference: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtUYrZAfUWQ
<gerlowskija> I'm walking through the QML App-dev tutorials on the developer.ubuntu.com, and I'm finding a few things that look a bit out-of-date.  Is there a place/way to suggest updates/corrections?
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dholbach: Morning :)
<dholbach> hey mihir
<mihir> dholbach: hello :)
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<dpm> morning mihir, morning DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> hey dpm :-)
<ubuntinho> Hello, can anyone tell me how to install and run touch apps on the SDK? I'm very new to this.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, hey
<Aki-Thinkpad> lets see, 14 minutes...
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, ever programmed with c++ before?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chimborazo Day! :-D
<Aki-Thinkpad> JamesTait, o_o
<Aki-Thinkpad> isn't it the anniversary of tienammen square today?
<JamesTait> I don't know, tbh.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Gosh!
<Aki-Thinkpad> Jeez
<JamesTait> I thought I'd remember such a thing happening on my dad's birthday, but it looks like the tanks did indeed set out on June 3rd.
<Aki-Thinkpad> JamesTait, is actually, if I may be sentimental, is one of the rare foreign events that bring me to tears
<Aki-Thinkpad> Akiva = ~chinese
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sad to me, because if not for that bloody regime, China would be a great cultural nation today, instead of steeped in corruption and an oppressive government
<ubuntinho> Aki-Thinkpad, late reply but no. I am REALLY new to this. I have only done html/css stuff.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, okay thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> that gives me a good estimate to how to approach you
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, are you looking to learn programming?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or are you just looking to run the programs?
<ubuntinho> Yes absolutely!
<Aki-Thinkpad> Okay great
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, Been using linux for a long time?
<ubuntinho> I have been following Ubuntu for a while and would like to get involved
<ubuntinho> Just a few months.
<ubuntinho> Unless android counts. :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah, yah, many people like you. Its very difficult to take the next step from advanced user into programmer,
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh, nope; no terminal ;)
<ubuntinho> Yes, I'm not sure how to dive into this.
<Aki-Thinkpad> but you came to the right place
<ubuntinho> :D
<ubuntinho> Great!
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, A first goal you can achieve likely on your own, is to set up a ubuntu launchpad account
<Aki-Thinkpad> https://launchpad.net/~akiva
<ubuntinho> Yes, I've been wondering about launchpad. Seems like a sort of code portal?
<Aki-Thinkpad> that is my page for example
<Aki-Thinkpad> yes, so the reason why launchpad is important to know
<Aki-Thinkpad> is because this is the place where you keep your code.
<ubuntinho> ah ok, so a cloud for code?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Yes; that is a great way of looking at it
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, the reason why it is a bit complicated, is there are a few caveats to creating this
<Aki-Thinkpad> just like with google docs, you have to sign into your account,
<Aki-Thinkpad> and you have to give people permission to edit documents
<Aki-Thinkpad> likewise for code; you have to sign it with a signature
<Aki-Thinkpad> Why do you think that is important?
<Aki-Thinkpad> (The signature is a complex encryption)
<ubuntinho> Ah okay. I guess so that not anyone can come and corrupt the code?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, exactly
<Aki-Thinkpad> well done
<ubuntinho> :) I am really enjoying your method
<Aki-Thinkpad> Thanks; Well noted.
<Aki-Thinkpad> So in Launchpad, it is similar to Git
<Aki-Thinkpad> For hosting code
<ubuntinho> Okay, I guess I should create an account.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Yah; take 30 minutes; the encryption keys (OpenPGP and SSH) should be your first goal
<Aki-Thinkpad> once you get your account up, then you have a solid base to launch from
<Aki-Thinkpad> Would you like to do that first, or would you like a more indepth description of Launchpad?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or do you have any questions?
<ubuntinho>  Alright. I'm registering now. Seems to work with Ubuntu one account
<ubuntinho> ah yes so..
<ubuntinho> Would you be kind enough to describe launchpad for me?
<ubuntinho> I guess I'd have to explore it myself
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, Sure. So when thinking about code management, there are really two main methods
<Aki-Thinkpad> Launchpad and Git take a Branch Method. Subversion takes a more centric approach
<Aki-Thinkpad> Truth be told however, I am not terribly familiar with subversion, in that I havn't used it, so anyone can feel free to correct me if I describe it wrong
<Aki-Thinkpad> But when you want to edit code in Launchpad, you perform the following steps
<ubuntinho> Okay, I'm sure this information will make sense in a few hours/days
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<Aki-Thinkpad> a) Create a branch.
<Aki-Thinkpad> b) Edit that branch.
<Aki-Thinkpad> c) Commit that branch.
<Aki-Thinkpad> d) Push that branch
<ubuntinho> ok, sorry but how exactly do i create a branch?
<ubuntinho> register a project?
<Aki-Thinkpad> e) Then the branch you review is viewed, and either rejected, or proposed for a merge.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, well lets go through it step by step
<ubuntinho> Sure
<Aki-Thinkpad> what do you think step a) means?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Create a branch?
<ubuntinho> It seems to mean creating some sort of portion of code? maybe?
<ubuntinho> to a larger project?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Not quite
<ubuntinho> ah ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> One issue with coding with many people, is how do you all edit the same document
<Aki-Thinkpad> Why do you think that is an issue?
<ubuntinho> For collaboration? That seems to be the nature of open source programming
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, sort of, but this issue exists in proprietary projects as well
<Aki-Thinkpad> the simple answer, is that you do not want people stepping on your toes while you code.
<ubuntinho> Ah okay, so are you saying that it is preferable to write the code privately and share it after the work is done?
<Aki-Thinkpad> yes exactly
<Aki-Thinkpad> So for example; If I am thinking of making a major change to a program, often I will create placeholder code, or drafts, or such things
<ubuntinho> Ah I see. Makes sense
<Aki-Thinkpad> So obviously, we need our own little sandbox to play in
<ubuntinho> Haha yes
<Aki-Thinkpad> So when I branch, I do not just take a portion of the code; I take the entire code base
<Aki-Thinkpad> and make my own.
<Aki-Thinkpad> That is called creating a branch.
<Aki-Thinkpad> To edit the branch; that is obvious
<ubuntinho> Ah ok ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> What do you think "Commiting" the branch, or I guess more accurately, committing the changes, means?
<ubuntinho> Submitting them to the community? for review perhaps..?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Nope
<ubuntinho> Hmm
<Aki-Thinkpad> So comitting is basically wrapping your newly editted code into a nice neat package
<ubuntinho> Okay
<Aki-Thinkpad> What do you need to do when you create a package?
<Aki-Thinkpad> as in generally
<Aki-Thinkpad> say you are sending a gift to someone for christmas
<ubuntinho> Oh, Wrap it up?
<ubuntinho> Make it look presentable?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Yep, so commit the changes
<Aki-Thinkpad> and make it look presentable
<ubuntinho> Ah yes I see what youre saying
<Aki-Thinkpad> one thing about making something presentable, is you have to make sure the syntax style is the same
<Aki-Thinkpad> as the main branch
<Aki-Thinkpad> so for example; I am a linus torvalds syntax guy
<ubuntinho> Ah okay I see
<Aki-Thinkpad> I used 8 spaced indentations
<Aki-Thinkpad> Ubuntu core apps use 4 spaced indentations, sometimes even 2
<Aki-Thinkpad> the maniacs
<ubuntinho> Yes so the code syntax has to be coherent
<ubuntinho> Haha
<Aki-Thinkpad> exactly
<Aki-Thinkpad> even if you accidently put one whitespace in some far off piece of the code
<ubuntinho> And pushing the branch would be something close to publishing?
<ubuntinho> yes, i guess the syntax is very important
<Aki-Thinkpad> it will still be picked up, and when you submit what you committed, it will be highlighted
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah, but its easily managed
<Aki-Thinkpad> other things you do when you commit, is sign it with your signature, maybe put a date down, maybe put a changelog in there
<ubuntinho> Ah okay, wow you've made a lot of things I've been reading about make sense
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<ubuntinho> Thank you
<Aki-Thinkpad> now one of the most common things to write in there, is what bug you solved
<ubuntinho> mm ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> so in launchpad, not only does it host the code, it also hosts bug reports
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec, let me find an example
<ubuntinho> sure
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, ever use compiz?
<Aki-Thinkpad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1306351
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306351 in Compiz "Windows which are fullscreen in Unity7, sitting in the plugin layer, do not detect mouse inputs properly." [Undecided,New]
<Aki-Thinkpad> So I happened to file that bug a long time ago
<ubuntinho> Um, is it some sort of UI layer? (compiz)
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah; you have it if you run ubuntu, even if you do not know it
<Aki-Thinkpad> for example; the multiple desktops is handled by compiz
<ubuntinho> Right.
<ubuntinho> Okay
<Aki-Thinkpad> so i chose this bug, because its unlikely to be solved
<Aki-Thinkpad> for whatever reason, compiz team is highly inactive
<ubuntinho> Ah okay.
<ubuntinho> So sorry, I'm curious. If I wanted to contribute to compiz project...
<Aki-Thinkpad> yes?
<ubuntinho> I would do all the steps of branching?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Yes
<Aki-Thinkpad> What is the difference between branching, and forking?
<ubuntinho> Um, forking is taking the code and making it into something very different?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, basically
<ubuntinho> I can only think of Ubuntu as a fork of Debian?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Yes that is a good way to look at it
<Aki-Thinkpad> or libreoffice is a fork of openoffice
<ubuntinho> Ah ok!
<Aki-Thinkpad> branching is not forking, because you generally intend to keep it within the same project
<Aki-Thinkpad> sometimes you may make a branch though, and not do anything with it
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyways, so if you wanted to contribute to compiz
<Aki-Thinkpad> usually a first good step is actually to get in contact with the developers
<ubuntinho> Right of course.
<Aki-Thinkpad> the project may be inactive, which means if you branch something
<Aki-Thinkpad> and commit it, and push it to be merged
<Aki-Thinkpad> nothing may happen
<ubuntinho> Right. Makes sense.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Now take my bug for example; I have found an issue in compiz that I want to fix
<ubuntinho> So about forking...
<ubuntinho> oh ok sure
<Aki-Thinkpad> what about forking?
<ubuntinho> Oh no, you can continue
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay
<Aki-Thinkpad> so a good way is first to write a bug report as I did.
<ubuntinho> Right.
<Aki-Thinkpad> now go to the round yellow button in status
<Aki-Thinkpad> it says "New"
<Aki-Thinkpad> click on that button
<ubuntinho> ok, not looked at yet?
<Aki-Thinkpad> do you see the options?
<Aki-Thinkpad> incomplete, opinion, invalid, won't fix, confirmed, etc etc
<ubuntinho> yes: incomplete, opinion,...
<ubuntinho> yes
<Aki-Thinkpad> so usually the first step is to confirm the bug
<Aki-Thinkpad> lets just say for arguments sake this bug affects you too
<ubuntinho> right, then i would confirm it
<Aki-Thinkpad> Just above the table, there should be a label "This bug affects you", click yes
<Aki-Thinkpad> then you will see what happens
<ubuntinho> Ah ok!
<Aki-Thinkpad> right so now it is confirmed
<ubuntinho> and this should theoretically bring attention to the dev team?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Now someone in the project will determine if it is important enough for them to look at
<Aki-Thinkpad> yep
<ubuntinho> Right
<Aki-Thinkpad> but of course, you are impatient
<ubuntinho> Cool!
<Aki-Thinkpad> so what do you want to do?
<ubuntinho> of course!
<Aki-Thinkpad> You want to fix it yourself
<ubuntinho> fix it myself?
<ubuntinho> :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> so then you will want to assign it to yourself
<Aki-Thinkpad> Now, depending on the project, it might not let you do that
<Aki-Thinkpad> you may have to be a member of the compiz project in order to do that
<ubuntinho> Right, and this one seems to allow that
<Aki-Thinkpad> lets see...
<Aki-Thinkpad> yep
<Aki-Thinkpad> it does
<Aki-Thinkpad> all the other options are pretty obvious
<Aki-Thinkpad> so the next step I would do, is I would branch the project
<Aki-Thinkpad> what does that mean?
<ubuntinho> that you would take the code and improve/add to it
<ubuntinho> not forking
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah, I would "Pull" it onto my computer
<Aki-Thinkpad> exactly
<Aki-Thinkpad> Well actually, branch is the initial grabbing the code
<ubuntinho> Hm, so to pull it to your computer would you need to download something?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Pull is to pull changes to the code
<ubuntinho> ah ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> why would I need to pull changes to the code?
<ubuntinho> to publish it?
<Aki-Thinkpad> no;
<Aki-Thinkpad> think of it like this
<Aki-Thinkpad> you are a new slow programmer
<Aki-Thinkpad> you branch the code; ie, create a branch
<Aki-Thinkpad> and while you program, a new version of the code comes out
<Aki-Thinkpad> so by the time you submit your changes, your code will be out of date
<ubuntinho> right
<Aki-Thinkpad> so, what you do, is you pull the changes onto your computer, ie update it
<Aki-Thinkpad> and make sure it fits in with your code.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Most of the time, the changes will not effect what you are working on.
<ubuntinho> Ah okay I see, so sort of updating it
<Aki-Thinkpad> actually, bloody; did I just mix pull with updating
<Aki-Thinkpad> whatever; you will figure it out
<Aki-Thinkpad> now, you asked
<Aki-Thinkpad> what do you need to download
<Aki-Thinkpad> for launchpad, you need a program called bazaar
<ubuntinho> alright, ill search it now
<Aki-Thinkpad> so you might as well right now download off the ubuntu app store, a program called Bazaar explorer
<Aki-Thinkpad> The explorer is a gui for Bazaar
<ubuntinho> Alright, I've got it
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, video time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QOoU1MDoVA
<Aki-Thinkpad> that is why its called a bazaar
<ubuntinho> Ah okay, I get the drift.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, now one thing that is interesting to note about software development
<Aki-Thinkpad> is that it is very hard for a company, to throw money at a project as a means to bringing it to market faster
<Aki-Thinkpad> unless of course you start at the beginning with a lot of people
<Aki-Thinkpad> but even then; it is very difficult
<Aki-Thinkpad> now what is next... I am yammering on... and I am sure you just want to get to coding
<ubuntinho> No no really this is very interesting
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay, so you branch, you edit, you commit, and then you push upstream, and then your patch gets reviewed, and then the lead merges your patch
<ubuntinho> So what are you trying to say exactly?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, you know linus torvalds?
<ubuntinho> yes the founder of linux?
<Aki-Thinkpad> yep
<Aki-Thinkpad> so he heads the project
<Aki-Thinkpad> Linus used to do a lot of coding in linux
<Aki-Thinkpad> today he does no coding whatsoever
<Aki-Thinkpad> why do you think that is?
<ubuntinho> There is a large community to do it for him?
<Aki-Thinkpad> that is part of it
<ubuntinho> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> the reason is related to that
<Aki-Thinkpad> main reason*
<Aki-Thinkpad> Think of linus as the gatekeeper
<ubuntinho> right
<Aki-Thinkpad> early on, there was not many people trying to get through the gate
<Aki-Thinkpad> so he could work on his laptop while manning his post
<Aki-Thinkpad> today, geez I forget the statistic
<Aki-Thinkpad> I think it is something like 9000 patches are submitted every day or something
<Aki-Thinkpad> Does linus have time to code?
<ubuntinho> Not that much!
<Aki-Thinkpad> exactly
<Aki-Thinkpad> so he spends all of his day, determining what gets into the kernel, and what stays out
<Aki-Thinkpad> He is also terribly rude about it, although some people would say justifiably so
<Aki-Thinkpad> All in the name of quality control~
<ubuntinho> Haha yes, I've seen him speaking. Fiery personality
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sometimes he oversteps,
<Aki-Thinkpad> and he understands this
<Aki-Thinkpad> its not a personality that I think most people should adopt
<Aki-Thinkpad> for him, there is a real application to that
<ubuntinho> Good point.
<Aki-Thinkpad> however, you will notice that the people in the ubuntu community, are all very respectful
<Aki-Thinkpad> while maintaining a high standard of quality
<ubuntinho> Yes, I'm getting a real sense of community
<Aki-Thinkpad> so to that point, in creating your launchpad acount
<Aki-Thinkpad> account*
<Aki-Thinkpad> there is something that you need to sign if you want to contribute to core apps
<Aki-Thinkpad> and that is called the ubuntu code of conduct
<Aki-Thinkpad> (I think)
<Aki-Thinkpad> it should say on your main page
<ubuntinho> Ok sure
<Aki-Thinkpad> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<Aki-Thinkpad>     Yes
<Aki-Thinkpad> so while I take a bit of a break; get those three things done; read the code of conduct, decide if you wish to agree to it, get the open pgp key, and the ssh key done
<ubuntinho> Yep, will do that now.
<Aki-Thinkpad> great
 * Aki-Thinkpad takes a break
<ubuntinho> Hey, thank a lot for this
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho, no probs; I had a lot of issues getting into development, and so I know how hard the hurdle can be for people if they are self taught
<ubuntinho> Yeah, you seem to understand that well.
<Aki-Thinkpad> I actually made a video on it
<ubuntinho> ah, care to share?
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://youtu.be/XEnoX7AB_-M
<ubuntinho> I'll check this out.
<Aki-Thinkpad> very cool
<Aki-Thinkpad> Also if you have some spare time for the next month, I would encourage you to take the opportunity to learn a proper keyboard layout
<ubuntinho> What do you mean?
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<ubuntinho> Like, proper typing?
<ubuntinho> ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://soukie.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/keyb-stat.png
<Aki-Thinkpad> take a look at that image
<Aki-Thinkpad> I use colemak
<ubuntinho> Ah, it's supposed to be more efficient?
<Aki-Thinkpad> yes, but more importantly
<Aki-Thinkpad> more comfortable
<Aki-Thinkpad> I used to have horrid carpel tunnel syndrom
<Aki-Thinkpad> its gone since I switched
<ubuntinho> Wow
<Aki-Thinkpad> if you are going to program, it is a pragmatic step for long term gain
<Aki-Thinkpad> despite short term pain
<ubuntinho> Yeah, I have to say that's a big commitment
<Aki-Thinkpad> its fun
<Aki-Thinkpad> two weeks until you are sane again
<ubuntinho> Hahaha
<Aki-Thinkpad> 1 month until you regain your speed
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am maybe 25 percent faster now than with qwerty
<Aki-Thinkpad> and it taught me to be a touch typist
<Aki-Thinkpad> which I used to not be with qwerty
<ubuntinho__> Hello?
<ubuntinho__> Sorry i accidentally disconnected
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am maybe 25 percent faster now than with qwerty
<Aki-Thinkpad> and it taught me to be a touch typist
<Aki-Thinkpad> which I used to not be with qwerty
<ubuntinho__> ah, as in tablets?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nope
<Aki-Thinkpad> just means I don't look at the keyboard
<Aki-Thinkpad> I operate by touch, not sight
<ubuntinho__> mm ok
<ubuntinho__> Yeah, it probably is much more fundamentally sound
<ubuntinho__> I remember learning azerty from qwerty in france
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah neat
<ubuntinho__> i can imagine this will be a more drastic change
<Aki-Thinkpad> colemak is fine, because it keeps zxcvb
<Aki-Thinkpad> so copy cut paste undo
<Aki-Thinkpad> is retained
<ubuntinho__> true.
<ubuntinho__> So, I realize that I am very new to this
<ubuntinho__> And I am trying to learn through code academy
<ubuntinho__> are there any resources or tips you'd suggest?
<ubuntinho__> *any other
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, hmmmmmmm
<Aki-Thinkpad> the python challenge
<Aki-Thinkpad> but see if you can do the python challenge with a friend
<Aki-Thinkpad> I got up to level 13 or 14 I think
<Aki-Thinkpad> learned a ton
<Aki-Thinkpad> this was a few months ago
<Aki-Thinkpad> I actually go into in the video I linked
<ubuntinho__> Cool!
<Aki-Thinkpad> other than that, you are taking the right approach by coming here, trying to get involved with a project
<Aki-Thinkpad> c++ is hard though; python is much more fun to start with
<ubuntinho__> Yeah, didn't expect this entire lesson today!
<ubuntinho__> So, what other languages should i learn? I know that might be a hard question...
<ubuntinho__> I guess html/css and qml for ubuntu..
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, well ultimately it will depend on what you want to do. I am a bit picky,
<Aki-Thinkpad> and so I refuse to learn java
<Aki-Thinkpad> its a resource hog :P
<ubuntinho__> It's what I've heard! (android)
<Aki-Thinkpad> its what everyone uses
<Aki-Thinkpad> anyways, you will get trolled heavily if you say that
<Aki-Thinkpad> so maybe it is not so true anymore
<ubuntinho__> hahahaha
<Aki-Thinkpad> none the less, I feel like being stubborn
<ubuntinho__> fair enough
<Aki-Thinkpad> For my part, I try to have one of each language under my belt
<Aki-Thinkpad> Qt, and by consequence, c++ for Gui Development
<Aki-Thinkpad> QML too :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> QML will teach you javascript
<Aki-Thinkpad> and html + css
<Aki-Thinkpad> well a bit of javascript anyways
<Aki-Thinkpad> I have a goal to eventually submit a patch to the linux kernel
<Aki-Thinkpad> so for that I will need C
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, By the way; whats the difference between c and c++?
<ubuntinho__> Honestly, I've no idea...
<Aki-Thinkpad> C++ is C, but with classes
<Aki-Thinkpad> basically thats it
<Aki-Thinkpad> some other caveats I am sure
<ubuntinho__> Ah ok, will keep that in mind
<Aki-Thinkpad> Linus hates c++, funny enough
<Aki-Thinkpad> many people hate c++
<ubuntinho__> haha whats so bad about it?
<Aki-Thinkpad>  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git/57918
<ubuntinho__> 0.0 wow ok
<ubuntinho__> haha
<ubuntinho__> Hey sorry, I'm totally stuck on the pgp key
<Aki-Thinkpad> yep
<Aki-Thinkpad> check the website
<Aki-Thinkpad> they walk you through it
<Aki-Thinkpad> it will be easier the next time you have to do it
<ubuntinho__> Yeah should go through it
<Aki-Thinkpad> yep; google will be your friend in this case; I still have to read the documentation
<ubuntinho__> Cool
<ubuntinho__> On your earlier comment: It is a shame about the consequences in China.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, Unless you live in hong kong
<Aki-Thinkpad> which is really beautiful and amazing
<ubuntinho__> Ah, you've visited? Yeah it's seems nice.
<Aki-Thinkpad> I do a lot of work with economics; so I have a preferable perspective to the most economically free region in the world
<Aki-Thinkpad> I have similar feelings with Chile, Botswana, Canada, Estonia, Singapore
<ubuntinho__> Yes, I see that you follow the Vienna school
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha, that is great; a bit of a story about that.
<ubuntinho__> Do tell?
<Aki-Thinkpad> The common vernacular would be austrian school, but I am a squabbler over rhetoric
<Aki-Thinkpad> and the Austrian School is more associated with anarchy than it is with value free economics
<ubuntinho__> Well... anarcho capitalism.. no?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Yah; you know ?
<ubuntinho__> Seems to have evolved into libertarian ideology
<Aki-Thinkpad> To me; there are issues with the Mises Institute; Its off topic to this channel so I won't go on about it, but
<Aki-Thinkpad> the catalyst for me to set off to eventually fork the project~ was the fact that their quotes of Mises, was censored of all his disparaging remarks about anarchy
 * Aki-Thinkpad blood pressure rises
<ubuntinho__> :D
<Aki-Thinkpad> deep breath; anyways, thats off topic
<ubuntinho__> Yeah, no I guess it's hard to go into a deeper discussion of that on this channel :)
<ubuntinho__> But it would be interesting to discuss this at another venue maybe.
<ubuntinho__> Just to say that I come from the side of marxism/socialism
<Aki-Thinkpad> #marxism is the channel you want to be in
<ubuntinho__> So we may respectfully disagree.. but yes off topic
<Aki-Thinkpad> interesting community there
<ubuntinho__> Ah okay, it's my first time using IRC
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am always open to a debate. I may not be a dialectical materialist, but I enjoy learning about marx truth be told
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, on irc, you should hang out in #learnprogramming
<ubuntinho__> I'm down with that.
<Aki-Thinkpad> that is a great place to ask stupid questions
<ubuntinho__> Cool, plenty of those!
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha
<ubuntinho__> How do I open a new tab in this IRC thing? #stupidquestion
<Aki-Thinkpad> what irc client you using?
<Aki-Thinkpad> empathy? pidgin?
<Aki-Thinkpad> xchat?
<ubuntinho__> um, not sure. its just a button of the ubuntu sdk
<Aki-Thinkpad> and to the question, just type /join
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha, good to know someone uses that plugin
<ubuntinho__> :D
<ubuntinho__> so i guess ill go on empathy then :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, hrrmmmm,
<Aki-Thinkpad> empathy really isn't that great
<Aki-Thinkpad> I'd say grab pidgin or xchat
<ubuntinho__> oh ok
<Aki-Thinkpad> xchat is a bit more advanced
<Aki-Thinkpad> and has a few annoyances
<Aki-Thinkpad> but pidgin has a few really neat commands
<Aki-Thinkpad> such as /list
<Aki-Thinkpad> which lists every irc channel in freenode
<Aki-Thinkpad> by the way; you should definitely learn to use IRC;
<Aki-Thinkpad> !autocomplet
<Aki-Thinkpad> errp
<Aki-Thinkpad> !autocomplete
<ubot5> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmm not that
<Aki-Thinkpad> !tab
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<ubuntinho__> yeah downloading pidgin now
<ubuntinho__> this is cool, reminds me of those old msn messenger chatrooms
<Aki-Thinkpad> !guidelines
<ubot5> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, yah my first software project was creating a plugin for an irc bot in python
<ubuntinho__> ah sounds fun
<ubuntinho__> so i've added you on g+
<ubuntinho__> interesting content man
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntinho__, also, one way to get peoples attention
<Aki-Thinkpad> is to start typing their name, press tab
<Aki-Thinkpad> and then that will autocomplete
<Aki-Thinkpad> when you type someones name out, it notifies them
<ubuntinho__> Aki-Thinkpad: ah i see!
<Aki-Thinkpad> perfect
<nik90_> zsombi_: ping
<zsombi_> nik90_: pong
<nik90_> zsombi_: hey I need your advice here...say in the phone interface I have 2 pages which are pushed to the pagestack one after the other...in the tablet or desktop I want to insert the contents of page 2 in page 1.
<nik90_> zsombi_: Is that possible to do?
<nik90_> zsombi_: for example, page 1 is a accounts page, page 2 is a login page. So a user goes to page 1 and reads about the account details and can choose to login in using page 2.
<nik90_> zsombi_: in the tablet form, I want to show the login box (page 2) in page 1 itself
<zsombi_> nik90_: it is possible, but you need to have the content separated from teh Page itself, so declared in a separate blobs
<nik90_> zsombi_: ah
<zsombi_> nik90_: it needs some work from your side though... and may not necessarily need many Layouts{} there
<nik90_> zsombi_: can't I add a Page{} inside the ConditonalLayout{} ?
<zsombi_> nik90_: not healthy tbh...
<zsombi_> nik90_: you could, but then how woudl you put Page2 in Page1?
<zsombi_> nik90_: think about it as content, not necessarily as complete page
<nik90_> zsombi_: ok
<zsombi_> nik90_: you move the content, not the tools you use
<nik90_> zsombi_: yeah..I guess I need to first separate the content into its own container and then put it inside a page or conditional layout depending on the interface
<nik90_> zsombi_: oh also, I defined a variable called AspectRatio = mainView.width/mainView.height and I use that as a condition to switch between phone, tablet portrait and tablet landscape interfaces
<nik90_> zsombi_: Is that recommended? (btw this is for a Ubuntu Layouts presentation that I am going to give during the Ubuntu Online Summit)
<zsombi_> nik90_: you do whatever you like for your conditions :)
<zsombi_> nik90_: if your layout shoudl switch when monkeys are dancing, so it be :)
<zsombi> oh, dear, segfault...
<zsombi> nik90_: I meant there's no restriction on what can you use for conditions or not.. any kind of boolean expression does the job. The aspect ration you did is a fpn, so you may have problems on comparison
<nik90_> zsombi: fpn?
<zsombi> nik90_: floating point number
<nik90_> zsombi: well I convert it to a one decimal point number...so it is always 1.1 or 1.2...etc
<zsombi> nik90_: ok
<nik90_> zsombi: in the future, how do you expect developers to change interfaces though?
<nik90_> zsombi: based on the device or the screen width and height
<zsombi> nik90_: there will be a hint, called usage mode, or simply mode, we have not nailed the name yet, which will say is the device in phablet (phone and tablet), windowed (Desktop) or 10feet (TV) mode
<nik90_> zsombi: ah...sweet
<zsombi> nik90_: based on that you can change layouts, however you may still need to think of the space differences in phablet
<zsombi> nik90_: but you most likely won't have to switch inside phablet, from phone to tablet layouts
<nik90_> zsombi: true..since a phablet could be a nexus 7 or nexus 10 which have different screen sizes
<zsombi> nik90_: more, nexus4, nexus7 or nexus10
<nik90_> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90_: so you can then decide on runtime what layout you want to set as default: small, medium or large
<zsombi> nik90_: the only thing you need to care is the landscape/portrait switch
<nik90_> zsombi: yeah
<zsombi> nik90_: then when switching modes, you can think of more stuff, like what extra functionality you want when going into windowed mode: you will ahve a mouse pointer there, and a HW kbd
<zsombi> nik90_: but that's the future... how near it is, I cannot express yet...
<zsombi> but soon
<nik90_> zsombi: no worries..I have temporary conditions until then
<zsombi> nik90_: good :)
<mdeslaur> how do I center a label in a grid cell?
<nik90_> mdeslaur: I assume you have defined your grid cell?
<nik90_> mdeslaur: you can set the label to fit the width of the grid cell and then set the horizontal alignment of the text by, horizontalAlignment = Text.AlighHCenter
<mdeslaur> nik90_: well, I'm setting the label width with this: width: resultGrid.width / resultGrid.columns - resultGrid.spacing
<mdeslaur> nik90_: adding a horizontalAlignment doesn't seem to make a difference
<nik90_> mdeslaur: have you tried anchors.horizontalCenter: parent.horizontalCenter?
<mdeslaur> nik90_: that gives me QML Grid: Cannot specify anchors for items inside Grid. Grid will not function.
<nik90_> mdeslaur: ah
<nik90_> mdeslaur: in that case, you need to find an alternate expression for your label width
<mdeslaur> an alternate expression?
<mdeslaur> perhaps I need to add my labels inside rectangles inside each cell or something?
<nik90_> mdeslaur: Can you share the grid code with the label stuff..that might give me a better idea
<mdeslaur> nik90_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7580098/
 * nik90_ looks
<nik90_> mdeslaur: I notice two issues in your code...one it is hard to debug a label, so yes you might want to replace labels with a rectangle to see if it is getting the width that you expect.
<nik90_> mdeslaur: secondly, too much code duplication. Perhaps a QML repeater here would help quite a bit
<mdeslaur> nik90_: thanks, I'll try with rectangles
<mdeslaur> nik90_: and yes, I need to figure out how repeaters work :P
<nik90_> mdeslaur: np...it is quite simple. http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-repeater.html
<mdeslaur> I tried reading the repeater documentation, but it was....lackluster :P
<nik90_> mdeslaur: oh.
<mdeslaur> oh, hrm, I was looking at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtQuick.Repeater/
<mdeslaur> perhaps the other one is better
<nik90_> yup
<nik90_> mdeslaur: btw, is this for the split bill app in the store?
<mdeslaur> yes
<nik90_> mdeslaur: sweet. I like the app's simplicity and usability
<mdeslaur> :)
<mdeslaur> ah, yes, the link you gave me has the info I was missing, thanks
<mdeslaur> oh har har, it's the same documentation
<mdeslaur> I apparently can't read :)
<nik90_> mdeslaur: the one you linked is missing the pics which are definitely required :)
<mdeslaur> how would I set objectNames for items in a repeater?
<nik90_> mdeslaur: same way you do it now..except you can do objectname: "somestring" + index
<nik90_> mdeslaur: I use it in the clock app
<mdeslaur> ah, ok, so I always use index to name stuff
<mdeslaur> I see, thanks
<nik90_> ur welcome
<popey> bzoltan: neither libthumbnailer0 nor qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-thumbnailer0.1 depend on thumbnailer-service, which makes it not work.
<popey> bzoltan: who owns those packages?
<bzoltan> popey: Satoris I talked about those packages last time
<popey> bzoltan: seems an omission to not depend on the thumbnailer service, no?
<bzoltan> popey: it does... it should be at least recommended
<popey> it is recommends
<popey> but that doesn't install it on a stock desktop does it? (It didnt for me)
<popey> dpm: did you upload gallery?
<ogra_> popey, recommends are installed by default on desktop
<ogra_> and completely suppressed on touch
<popey> they weren't here
<popey> i had to manually install thumbnailer-service
<ogra_> well, check it is actually a recommends and not a suggests then
<popey> Recommends: thumbnailer-service (= 1.1+14.04.20140401.1-0ubuntu1)
<ogra_> so if that package in that version exists it should be installed alongside
<ogra_> (on desktop)
<popey> hm
<Albert_> hello everyone
<dpm> popey, no, I asked bfiller if he could upload Gallery and Camera yesterday (with translations). Is that what you're seeing?
<bfiller> dpm: I just uploaded gallery, building camera now
<bfiller> popey: just translation changes nothing else
<dpm> cool, thanks bfiller.
<popey> ok
<popey> approved gallery
<nik90_> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> nik90_, pong
<nik90_> ahayzen: hey I think michael spencer (file manager dev) will be able to join the core apps hangout if it is not a hangouts-on-air. Is that okay?
<nik90_> ahayzen: tbh I think you summary to the mailing list would suffice
<ahayzen> nik90_, fine by me
<nik90_> your*
<nik90_> ahayzen: ok. I so Michael and Viktor are in UTC-5, so we can choose something suited to them
<nik90_> ahayzen: I will have an email sent out today for that
<ahayzen> nik90_, the point of them is for allowing us to cross communicate, so if we have to drop hangouts-on-air for every other one or something then thts cool
<nik90_> ahayzen: excellent point
<ahayzen> nik90_, as u said the summary to the mailing list will help
<nik90_> ahayzen: if you talk to victor sometime today or tomorrow, can you ask him to send the time he is comfortable with on Thursday.
<nik90_> ahayzen: I will ask Michael to do the same and I think for us the time should be fine
<ahayzen> nik90_, sent him a msg :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: thnx
<nerochiaro> bfiller: do we have a final decision on removing the album feature for RTM on gallery ? or at least removing the page flip animation
<nerochiaro> bfiller: there was a bunch of discussion in malta but it wasn't officially decided one way or the other
<popey> dpm: bfiller approved camera too.
<bfiller> nerochiaro: we are leaving it in
<dpm> great, thanks popey!
<bfiller> nerochiaro: artmello is looking at making the initial loading faster and that is all we'll do on it. probably won't make other changes unless they affect performance
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, then we need to have this MR that was approved long ago pulled in https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-flip-hint/+merge/216079
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> bfiller: mumble dropped me and i can't reconnect
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, nevermind, back
<nerochiaro> bfiller: all merge requests have been approved by jim. i sent you an email with the list
<bfiller> nerochiaro: great, thanks
<jose> nik90_: hey, have a minute?
<nik90_> jose: hey
<jose> nik90_: mind a quick PM?
<nik90_> jose: yes go ahead
<ahayzen> nik90_, ping
<nik90_> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> nik90_, you've used the Layouts component haven't you?
<nik90_> ahayzen: yeah
<ahayzen> nik90_, i've been playing about to try a get a sidebar that is scrollable (eg a track queue for music-app) ... but then as both the left right parts are scrollable it doesn't hide the header when you scroll down :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-music-app-sidebar-convergence
<ahayzen> nik90_, i'm not sure wht would be expected in this case with two scrollable parts, whether scrolling down on either would hide the header or whether it should just stay always visible?
<ahayzen> nik90_, also have i done it correctly? lol
<nik90_> ahayzen: Well did you set the flickable property to the flickable of the right side?
<ahayzen> nik90_, they are both listviews
<nik90_> ahayzen: true.but which one do you want to hide the header when you scroll?
<nik90_> ahayzen: the one in the sidebar or the content?
<nik90_> ahayzen: I would assume you want the header to hide only when the user scrolls the content?
<ahayzen> nik90_, well this is what i mean, as a user would you expect just the left? or both?
<ahayzen> nik90_, and from a technical point of view what is possible?
<nik90_> ahayzen: from a technical point of view, I haven't tried it before :P
<ahayzen> nik90_, i'm leaning towards just the left, so if i decided that how would i make it work?
<nik90_> ahayzen: let me try out your branch first to get a better idea
<ahayzen> nik90_, probably best :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: ok..so what does the white and black columns represent in your test app?
<ahayzen> nik90_, the white section would be the content... and the black is the sidebar (play queue)
<nik90_> ahayzen: hmm..I am not sure design wise which you would expect to hide the header. Technically it is possible (just tried it now)
<nik90_> ahayzen: set the flickable property of the page to the listview id
<ahayzen> nik90_, ah i see...hang on let me try
<nik90_> ahayzen: that should hide the header automatically when you scroll the listview up
<nik90_> ahayzen: however
<nik90_> ahayzen: the other listview top anchoring is below the header :/
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah
<ahayzen> nik90_, what if ...on mouse enter into the object you changed the flickable property to tht hehe
<nik90_> ahayzen: maybe you can set the top anchor of the 2nd listview to the top of the 1st listview instead of the page
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, reviewd all your reminders MRs
<nik90_> ahayzen: it feels hacky :P
<ahayzen> nik90_, that could be an idea
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah tht would be hacky but sounds like something fun to see what would happen ...would probably break the header again lol
<nik90_> ahayzen: lol
<ahayzen> nik90_, surely they are anchored to the same point? both parent.top inside that Item {} no?
<nik90_> ahayzen: IMHO I would set the header to hide only when you scroll the main content and not the sidebar.
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah thts what i want todo just as you said the second listview gets out of alignment
<ahayzen> nik90_, oh no from the beginning it is higher strange
<nik90_> ahayzen: yup
<ahayzen> nik90_, what is caused by setting the listview to flickable in the page?
<nik90_> ahayzen: the automatic hiding of the header when you scroll that flickable
<nik90_> ahayzen: by default, it set the first flickable it finds
<nik90_> ahayzen: however here we are explicitly setting ti
<nik90_> it
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah so how do i get them at the same place ....
<nik90_> ahayzen: I guess that's what you need to find out..I tried anchoring the second listview to the top of the first listview..but that dint work either
<nik90_> ahayzen: oh btw, you don't need to set anchors.fill: undefined for the main content listview
<nik90_> ahayzen: when you switch between layout all anchor properties, width, height are reset
<ahayzen> nik90_, oh yeah thanks
<ahayzen> nik90_, hmm i'll have a play about with setting the second listview position... thanks for your pointers :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: np...also use Row instead of item
<nik90_> ahayzen: that's the last of my suggestion :P
<ahayzen> nik90_, thanks :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, and the row lets you remove half of the anchors \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen: yup
<jdstrand> renato: were you pinging me about https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355?
<ahayzen> nik90_, but does mean you need to give a width to the content listview, unless there is a way of telling one component to expand into the space like in Gtk?
<nik90_> ahayzen: yeah you need to set a width..I general do width: row.width - sidebar.width...and set the sidebar.width manually like 0.3*page.width
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah unless....
 * ahayzen starts reading docs
<renato> jdstrand, I get the information that you need
<ahayzen> nik90_, wasn't there a way of doing nice transitions with the Layouts as well? ... i can't see tht in the ubuntu docs?
<ahayzen> nik90_, or am i imagining things
<nik90_> ahayzen: you mean the sidebar width increasing with a transition?
<ahayzen> nik90_, well between you conditional layouts adding transitions?
<ahayzen> nik90_, so the sidebar would slide in
<nik90_> ahayzen: there are none by default..so when you define the sidebar, you could add animation manually like Behavior on width{} and so on
<nik90_> ahayzen: in my app, I did those myself
<ahayzen> nik90_, ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90_, is this too hacky? ... for the right (second) listview i set this for the anchors topMargin: header.height + header.y and now it is at the correct position with the header :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: does that still work when you scroll the left listview?
<ahayzen> nik90_, yep perfectly
<nik90_> ahayzen: tbh I would expect this to be a sdk bug..you should talk to t1mp about that anchoring
<nik90_> ahayzen: but for now, it seems like a good temporary solution..just add a #FIXME or something
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah but i've got much further than when i last tried to use the layouts seems less buggy than it was before :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, convergence \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen: btw, there are 3 critical bug fixes to layouts which has not landed in trusty yet..it is already on the phone and utopic
<renato> jdstrand, just update the MR with the outputs
<ahayzen> nik90_, are they in the SDK PPA?
<nik90_> ahayzen: no not yet :/
<nik90_> ahayzen: I also need it for my own app
<ahayzen> nik90_, have you got a link to them so i don't panic if i hit them ;)
<nik90_> ahayzen: you should keep pinging bzoltan for the update :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, heh
<ahayzen> nik90_, thanks for your help, dinner and Q&A time :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: Q&A time :)
<jdstrand> renato: responded
<t1mp> nik90_, ahayzen our landings are on hold until the current broken images are fixed (not uitk-related)
<t1mp> so, we have to wait
<nik90_> t1mp: the updates I am referring are already in trunk..not staging..infact they already on the phone images as well..they haven't been released to the sdk ppa
<t1mp> ahh
<t1mp> nik90_: then you are right, ask bzoltan about it :)
<renato> jdstrand, works I did not get the error message
<nik90_> t1mp: :)
<renato> popey, who can help me to test the jdstrand changes, Is working for me but the app freezes after selecting the calendars
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/
<ahayzen> t1mp, in this branch i have two listviews next to each other within a layout and we were wondering how to make the second one have the same top anchor as the first https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-music-app-sidebar-convergence
<ahayzen> t1mp, also note that for the first listview it is set as the flickable for the parent page
<ahayzen> t1mp, i have put this into the second listview but we didn't know whether this was hacky? topMargin: header.height + header.y
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, I had a feeling I might hear from you today
<balloons> hehe
<ahayzen> balloons, how are you feeling today?
<balloons> a bit roughed up.. I'll need another week or so to be back to normal I think
<ahayzen> :(
<ahayzen> balloons, are you in a state to look at autopilot things?
<balloons> ahayzen, of course.. I know you are wanting to know about the music app and autopilot
<ahayzen> balloons, i tried a few more things like stopping the mediascanner service and then restarting once we had set HOME
<ahayzen> balloons, but it either would ignore me or wouldn't start correctly
<ahayzen> balloons, i then looked at the mediascanner-scope and they appear to still be using mediascanner1 for their unit tests, so couldn't hijack their code
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, hope to have some time 2night to do fixes
<ahayzen> balloons, do you have any ideas how to correctly fake the environment?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes roll back and don't fake it
<ahayzen> balloons, i rolled back to when we Victor did his /tmp patch? do u mean that or before then?
<balloons> ahayzen, we need help to solve the problem, and it's not easily solved
<balloons> ahayzen, so if we need to go in, I mean we'll rip everything out and test inside /home
<ahayzen> balloons, because i think it is acting differently now that it is using dbus....so will we actually have to modify the live mediastore.db?
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh is there something further that is different?
<balloons> ahayzen, if we can get rid of the apparmor errors we are fine. They are the issue with faking the env
<ahayzen> balloons, well since Victor was doing his /tmp fake environment mediascanner has changed to using dbus if i understand what they have done correctly
<ahayzen> balloons, i haven't successfully got it to create any fake env yet it always shows whatever my 'real' environment is with this new mediascanner...but i'm probably doing it wrong
<balloons> ahayzen, no no, running the tests is the only magic, lol. if they don't setup correctly it's there fault not you
<balloons> ahayzen, the reason it is failing atm is apparmor
<balloons> namely, the mediascanner access
<ahayzen> balloons, but this is on desktop i'm trying to get it to work first
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh it should work on the desktop
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, we try to discourage using the header property
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah at the moment *nothing* is working
<t1mp> ahayzen: what if you set rightListView.anchors.topMargin: leftListView.anchors.topMargin ?
<ahayzen> t1mp, so how would i correctly do it?
<t1mp> but the header will show/hide when you scroll the left one, it is not connected to the right one
<dpm> balloons, elopio, could you have a look at the Reminders tests? It seems the infrastructure is not quite working - popey tried to run them yesterday for the upload to the store and found out a lot of manual copying is required to get the evernote sdk and other bits set up to even run the tests
<t1mp> ahayzen: do you want the listView scrolling to interact with the header?
<ahayzen> t1mp, i just wanted the left listview to interact with the header at the moment
<ahayzen> t1mp, i tried linking the topMargins that doesn't work :/
<ahayzen> t1mp, it makes the most sense to do it on the left... as the left would contain the contents (eg list of artists/albums/tracks) and the right contains the current play queue
<t1mp> ahayzen: an alternative would be to fix the header (by setting Page.flickable to null)
<dpm> balloons, elopio, also it seems we're having some failures on Jenkins, and I can't figure out what's going on. Any help on these (e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1318751/+merge/220063) would be great. Thanks!
<ahayzen> t1mp, but i think we would still want the header to show/hide although we have no guidance of yet what to do on tablet/desktop in this respect
<t1mp> ahayzen: tricky. We don't have a solution for this yet
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah thats what nik90 said
<t1mp> ahayzen: perhaps you can add your use case to the "other requirements" at the top of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit# ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: the header property is not supposed to be used directly, but in the new API it seems like we need to expose the header height to the apps
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah just the current amount shown on screen would be nice so then you can create an offset
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks i'll add it in
<t1mp> ahayzen: the way you have it now, when you scroll to the top of the right listview, and the header is visible, you won't see the topmost item
<t1mp> ahayzen: you will have to scroll up in the left listview to expose that, right?
<t1mp> ah no, that's not the case if you set the topMargin of the right one
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah the margin is to make you see the top of the right listview
<t1mp> why doesn't right.anchors.topMargin = left.anchors.topMargin work? the left topMargin should adapt automatically
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'm not sure let me try it again... i put it into the conditional layout..
<t1mp> oh that makes it even more complicated :)
<t1mp> tbh I haven't had time to try to mix layouts with scrolling header
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah, it doesn't seem to get a value from the left listview
<ahayzen> balloons, have you tried running the AP tests on your machine to make sure your experiencing the same as me?
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'll add an item to the 'other requirements' for now, as it currently 'works' and we can't see any obvious solution :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: I have an MR ready that prints a warning when you access the header property
<ahayzen> :(...but but but...
<t1mp> ahayzen: you can work around that by using Page.__propagated.header instead. At least like that (with the __) it is clear that you are using a property that is supposed to be internal
<t1mp> hmm
<ahayzen> t1mp, we've used header quite a lot...and it looked like we have used header.height + header.y quite a few times...so if we did have an offset it would be quite useful
<balloons> ahayzen, give me a moment and I'll switch gears to music and see what we can do
<t1mp> ahayzen: the idea is that the header is configured via properties of the Page
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> ahayzen, what I plan on is just making it work so you can land. you are ready to do so right?
<ahayzen> balloons, i think we are ready from our end...but yes basically get it passing on device, desktop and jenkins then we'll double check the branch and land it!
<t1mp> ahayzen: any suggestions how to do that? Maybe an attached property to page that has the header visible and offset properties to read?
<ahayzen> t1mp, well could the offset just be 0 when the header is not shown?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, and then when it is shown/showing be whatever header.y+header.height is
<ahayzen> t1mp, basically we just want ^^ as a public property :)
 * ahayzen trying to think if you would ever want just header.height on its own or if the current offset is enough
<t1mp> so what happens now when you are scrolling the left listview?
<t1mp> the right listview topmargin changes, so the right listview is also moving up/down?
<t1mp> perhaps we should use a toolbar instead
<t1mp> j/k ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, the right listview position feels like it is bound to the bottom of the header
<ahayzen> t1mp, so whatever was at the top of the screen below the header when it was shown then becomes at the top of the window
<t1mp> oh, cool. it works well without delays?
<ahayzen> t1mp, it makes the most sense, as when it is going the other way (header hidden->shown) if it didn't scroll your current item could be 'lost' below the header
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep feels like it is bound to it :) ... but then i only have labels in my listitems at the moment ;)
<t1mp> an alternative could be to automatically hide the header when interacting with the right listview
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> no I think your solution is more elegant
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah i thought maybe when the most entered the right listview you could then change the page flickable...but we thought that would be too hacky
<ahayzen> t1mp, the current solution i think feels/works the best .... just as long as we can continue doing it with the new header API
<t1mp> perhaps I should wait with adding the warning when using Page.header until the new API has the functionality that you need
<ahayzen> t1mp, a warning isn't too bad though?
<ahayzen> t1mp, it'll remind us that we need to change it :P
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, true :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, and deter other developers
<t1mp> well, you'd get it every time you get Page.header.. I don't know if that will mean it will be printing a lot while you scroll, that would suck
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah that could be a lot of debug
<ahayzen> spam the log files!
<t1mp> even worse, it can make you app slow
<ahayzen> yep :/
<t1mp> ahayzen: here is the MR - https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/221935
<t1mp> ahayzen: you can try out that branch
<ahayzen> t1mp, well this particular thing i'm working on is unlikely to land 'soon'...as i'm just prototyping convergence things...but is depends how easy it is, as the current prototype i've done seems quite successful :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool i'll give it a shot see what happens
<t1mp> ahayzen: ok, let me know
<t1mp> ahayzen: or when I'm not around, please comment your findings on the MR
<ahayzen> t1mp, it is more where we have the header in the rest of the app that i'm more worried, but then i guess when i land these Layouts i can update them all
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks
 * ahayzen wonders how balloons is getting on
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah the document is comment only...could you add the offset to the list?
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: done. perhaps you can add your use case there as a comment?
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep :)
<t1mp> thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, still here, still trying to focus
<ahayzen> balloons, i got myself so confused when i was attempting to figure it out yesterday
<elopio> dpm, balloons: I won't be able to take a look at reminders today
<elopio> tomorrow would be better.
<dpm> that'd help already, thanks elopio
<balloons> elopio, viva costa rica
<elopio> balloons: ¡viva Juan Santamaría!
<balloons> elopio, interesting. I had never heard of him before
<ahayzen> t1mp, FYI just tried you deprecated branch... you get loads in the terminal as it starts up but then when you scroll up/down to show hide the header nothing appears in the console, therefore no slowdown :)
<gerlowskija> I'm walking through the QML App-dev tutorials on the developer.ubuntu.com, and I'm finding a few things that look a bit out-of-date. Is there a place/way to suggest updates/corrections?
<daker> mhall119: https://developer.apple.com/design/awards/
<t1mp> ahayzen: ok, that's good news
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah we should be ok :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, what would be the ETA on adding something like a header offset property as a matter of interest?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I have a branch with new Header API https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/100-headerAPI
<t1mp> ahayzen: it is a matter of adding it there, and tweaking the API + agreeing on the API :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: and then a few more days for testing and landing the changes, making sure we don't break the apps
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah cool i'll have a look at that tomorrow :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: the offset is not there yet
<t1mp> ahayzen: I added it to the API here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#heading=h.mganvrzifny9
<ahayzen> t1mp, is that where the header search API will come from?
<ahayzen> t1mp, or will that be in a separate branch?
<t1mp> ahayzen: in that proposal now we have a Page.head grouped property, which includes some read-write properties to configure the header, and readonly properties such as offset to get useful information
<t1mp> ahayzen: for the search, I have a branch that will follow the 100-headerAPI branch
<t1mp> ahayzen: that one depends on 100-headerAPI so that needs to land first, but I split up the two branches so we can discuss the changes separately
<t1mp> ahayzen: see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/110-headerInput
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok understood
<t1mp> ahayzen: the branches are mostly done, if it is decided that the API is good, they just need a bit more tests and documentation
<t1mp> we don't want to mess up the API because once we release it we have to keep supporting it
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah definitely, better to get it right now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-04
<jphilipz> hi all, visited popey's article about the core-apps and he said you guys were in here, is this a good place to send in feedback
<popey> jphilipz: heya
<popey> wassup?
<jphilipz> popey: decided to give the webapps a go after seeing your page
<popey> heh
<jphilipz> i was trying out the file manager app and when files have a long name, the long name expands
<popey> yeah, not a lot of room for filenames on small display
<popey> so compromises had to be made
<jphilipz> but if the filename is on the right or left side of the edge, the filename expands outside of the edges
<popey> ah i see
<jphilipz> maybe expanding to the left and right is better
<jphilipz> maybe a two line expand might be good idea as well
<jphilipz> no scratch that idea :)
<popey> heh
<popey> design on the fly ☻
<jphilipz> the two line part :)
<popey> you interested in the coding part or the design part?
<popey> I'm just about to go off to get some beauty sleep, so would be interested in continuing this conversation when I'm awake
<jphilipz> i dont have any coding experience unfortunately, so the least i can do is send it design issues. :)
<popey> ok. can you drop me a mail? alan.pope@canonical.com?
<jphilipz> popey: look forward to it, will collect all my thoughts for all the apps and send it to you, always enjoy you on linux unplugged :)
<popey> aw, thats kind of you to say, thanks!
<popey> now, I'm off to turn into a pumpkin
<jphilipz> good night
<popey> nn
<dholbach> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<JamesTai1> Good morning all; happy Hug Your Cat Day! :-D
 * hyperair wants a cat to hug.
<hyperair> and sneeze at
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  in case of regression I think we should make some steps
<deodar> hello, any biological lifeforms here?
<deodar> liuxg?
<deodar> CodePulsar?
<CodePulsar> ey?
<deodar> oh
<deodar> have a second ?
<CodePulsar> Probably
<deodar> I have an app I want to get published as ubuntu package
<deodar> I have no idea how to start
<deodar> app is ready
<deodar> https://github.com/exebook/deodar
<deodar> any idea what I do next?
<CodePulsar> Ubuntu package for desktop ?
<deodar> yep
<deodar> people have problems installing from source
<deodar> they need node.js, compiler, xwindow headers etc
<CodePulsar> deodar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging && http://blog.ideabulbs.com/2010/11/how-to-create-your-own-debianubuntu.html
<CodePulsar> deodar: or you could make a bash script that installs all the things
<CodePulsar> deodar: and tell your users to run the script
<CodePulsar> deodar: but a package is more user friendly
<deodar> ok thanks for hints!
<dpm> nik90_, do you have a time for the next core apps hangout? I think you said Thursday, but I don't recall having set a time. It'd be good to announce it today to give enough notice for any viewers
<dpm> nik90_, also when you've got a minute this branch only needs a small tweak and should be nearly ready to land: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/make-settings-translatable/+merge/221538
<nik90_> dpm: I am trying to get the time fixed. I have asked Michael Spencer for the time, but haven't got a reply yet. I will see if I can catch him on g+
<nik90_> dpm: will update the MP in a minute
 * dpm hugs nik90_
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> dpm: the MP is done. Could you check again now
<dpm> sure
<nik90_> damn, launchpad removes the inline comments once a new commit is done
<dpm> nik90_, looks good to me, but there's only the inline comment to clarify (no worries, I re-added it)
<nik90_> dpm: replied. I actually already replied inline, however my new commits removed my inline replies as well.
 * nik90_ is going to get some lunch..brb in 20-25 mins
<dpm> nik90_, approved, thanks!
<popey> bzoltan: do you have someone who can help DanChapman with some cmake issues? He's packaging trojita email client as a click package, and getting stuck. Who can help him?
<t1mp> zbenjamin: ^?
<zbenjamin> popey: i think bzoltan already did that.
<bzoltan> popey:  me and zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> popey: i mean the click packaging
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: wasn't trojita one of your test projects?
<bzoltan> popey:  Yes, I did package the trojita and installed it on my device (500 flashes before)
<popey> DanChapman: ^^
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  yes it was
<bzoltan> DanChapman:  me and zbenjamin are here to solve whatever problem you hit with packaging trojita... if we can not solve it we will fix the QtCreator and make a release for it. I _DO_WANT_ trojita on my device as a regular app :D
<DanChapman> bzoltan: thanks, well the good news is QtCreator is building the clicks fine.  You can test it from https://github.com/dpniel/trojita/commits/click_pkging if  you wish. The issue is getting to land upstream
<DanChapman> I'm not a cmake guru so i shamelessly copied how the core-apps do it, but that has resulted in a list of issues I do not know how to either resolve or defned :-D see https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/118429/
<DanChapman> s/defned/defend
<DanChapman> bzoltan if you try the branch the options are -DWITH_UBUNTU=on -DUBUNTU_CLICK_MODE=on
<nik90_> popey: what happened to the filter labels in trello? I noticed that they no longer point to a specific core app
<popey> yeah, we ran out of colours
<popey> so instead now prefix the card with the app name
<popey> instead of having colour == app
<nik90_> ah okay
<nik90_> jhodapp: ping
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ping
<jhodapp> nik90, pong
<nik90> jhodapp: while playing video files using media-hub, does the screen always remain on?
<jhodapp> nik90, yes
<nik90> jhodapp: How did you implement it? Is there a provision in the platform to keep the screen on if an app requests it?
<jhodapp> nik90, dbus call to powerd
<nik90> jhodapp: I need to implement something for the clock app night mode which shows a basic clock.
<nik90> jhodapp: hmm..confined apps cannot make use of dbus calls. I guess I need to talk to rsalvetti or tvoss if they could expose it somehow to confined apps
<Mihir> popey: ping !!
<jhodapp> nik90, that's probably not going to happen in a general sense, but there might be a way to make it so for a specific case
<popey> hi Mihir
<Mihir> popey: hey popey
<Mihir> popey: did you get time to test my branches ?
<nik90> jhodapp: yeah..I believe music-app was using powerd, but then once they switch to music-hub they wouldn't have to.
<jhodapp> nik90, right
<nik90> jhodapp: thnx for the info.
<popey> Mihir: no, but I can make time, which ones?
<Mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739
<jhodapp> nik90, you might talk to jdstrand about this, he might have some ideas of how to do this is a secure way through apparmor
<Mihir> popey: could you top approve this MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/allDayEdit/+merge/221610?
<nik90> jhodapp: I will
<popey> Mihir: done!
<nik90> jdstrand: ping ^^ (dbus calls to keep screen on using powerd)
<Mihir> popey:  thanks, and the other one is for matching repeataion options
<popey> Mihir: will take a look after my next meeting, thanks!
<dholbach> bzoltan, just a heads-up: it might be worth backporting the new click (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.4.24)
<jdstrand> nik90: aiui, application lifecycle does not allow talking to powerd and apparmor enforces that. music-app in the past was whitelisted by application lifecycle and ran unconfined
<bzoltan> dholbach:  good idea... let me see
<nik90> jdstrand: so what would you recommend to get the clock app to have the screen on?
<nik90> jdstrand: running unconfined or any other solution?
<jdstrand> nik90: so it was allowed to make powerd calls. right now, there is no apparmor policy that allows an app to talk to powerd. that can change, but based on what the lifecycle folks have to say on the matter, this shouldn't be exposed to regular apps. I could add it as a reserved policy group-- app store apps would not be allowed to use it generally, but would allow for exceptions
<jhodapp> jdstrand, nik90;
<Mihir> popey: no issues  :)
<jdstrand> nik90: I'm not sure that those are the only options. I suggest you bring it up on the ubuntu-phone@ mailing list
<jhodapp> it almost sounds like we need an intermediary in between confined apps and powerd
<popey> power-hub!
<jhodapp> haha
<jdstrand> I imagine we would want to support a store that supports 3rd party clocks in the appstore
<nik90> jdstrand: I believe so as well
<popey> Yeah, this requirement came from design - for the nightstand mode.
<nik90> jdstrand, jhodapp: I will bring this up in the mailing list to see if there are other solutions.
<jhodapp> nik90, that's a good idea
<jdstrand> I'm also a bit fuzzy on the details for the powerd side of things. I was however explicitly told to not allow apps to talk to powerd, so there is no apparmor policy for it atm
<nik90> popey: I guess we can discuss this in our meeting about running clock app unconfined temporarily until then or nto
<nik90> s/nto/not
<jdstrand> to me, running unconfined is considerably worse than adding a reserved policy group to allow talking to powerd, but lets see what the list has to say
<nik90> jdstrand: understood
<dpm> hi elopio, balloons - would you be able to attend the Reminders meeting today, in about 1h? I'd like to discuss how we can get the tests fixed this week
<dpm> mdeslaur, you're generating competition, I've just seen another tip calculator in the store. Nice job :)
<mdeslaur> dpm: haha :)
<nik90> jose: Hey, we have decided on a time for the core apps hangout. It will be on 12:00 UTC Thursday 5th June. I will be sending out a reminder on the core apps mailing list shortly.
<dpm> awesome, thanks nik90!
<nik90> dpm, popey: would you guys be joining? It is always fun to have lot of people in the hangout :)
<dpm> nik90, it'll be my pleasure :)
<nik90> dpm: awesome
<popey> nik90: ya!
<dpm> nik90, zsombi, would you be up for running a "Conditional Layouts Howto" combo session for UDS?
<elopio> dpm: I can.
<dpm> err UOS
<rpadovani> nik90: is it 14.00 in our timezone, right?
<nik90> rpadovani: yes
<dpm> great, thanks elopio!
<nik90> dpm: erm there is also a session on convergence which I am hosting :)
<nik90> dpm: zsombi and the other devs are in a QT Dev Sprint during UOS and cannot attend
<zbenjamin> nik90: pong
<rpadovani> nik90: cool, I think I'll join it too :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: that's not an option. You have to join as a core app dev :P
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey
<dpm> nik90, hm, I thought not all of the SDK team was going to be at the Qt Dev Days
<nik90> zbenjamin: I created a sample app with a qml plugin using the qtcreator wizard..I named the project ubuntu-clock-app. However when building and running it I get an error. Apparently you cannot have dashes "-"  in the project name unlike in qmlproject
<rpadovani> nik90: ahaha ok :D
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah there is a problem with that.
<nik90> zbenjamin: as a result, it created the qml plugin by the name "ubuntu-clock-app" .. So when it imports it by "import ubuntu-clock-app 1.0" there is an error
<zbenjamin> nik90: what do you get?
<nik90> zbenjamin: is it possible for such a project to have a qml plugin with a different name? Or should the qml plugin name match the project name?
<zbenjamin> nik90: you can name the plugin whatever you want
<zbenjamin> nik90: its just in your click package
<nik90> zbenjamin: I get file:///home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/clock-app/app/clock-app.qml:30 Type HelloTab unavailable
<nik90> file:///home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/clock-app/app/ui/HelloTab.qml:3 Expected token `;'
<nik90> and basically you see a red line under the import plugin statement
<nik90> zbenjamin: that's what I have been trying to do..but that is where I am failing
<zbenjamin> let me see what does wrong
<nik90> zbenjamin: shall I push it to a branch and then give you the link? I essential get the error that the newly renamed qml plugin is not installed.
<nik90> zbenjamin: I have already modified the necessary cmake files
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah push it
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok seems qml does not support dashes in imports
<nik90> zbenjamin: lp:~nik90/+junk/clock-app-cmake
<dpm> nik90, popey, we should definitely have a core apps session at UOS - what do you think about having next week's core apps hangout as part of UOS?
<ahayzen> dpm, +1
<dpm> ah, hi ahayzen, hadn't realized you were online too :)
<ahayzen> dpm, i am now :) just got back from lunch
<nik90> ahayzen: good afternoon :)
<ahayzen> nik90, o/
<zbenjamin> nik90: http://pastebin.com/Z2G1bFe3
<nik90> zbenjamin: thnx..trying now
<nik90> zbenjamin: yay that works
<zbenjamin> nik90: awesome :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: so essential Ctrl+b and then Ctrl+r anytime I make changes
<nik90> zbenjamin: or do I need to run ctrl+b only when I make changes to the plugin itself
 * nik90 is a noob at this
<zbenjamin> nik90: running the project should automatically rebuild if its required
<nik90> zbenjamin: sweet
<zbenjamin> nik90: basically QtC will always run make and deploy steps , cmake then determines if there are dirty object files that need to be rebuild
<nik90> zbenjamin: ok..and I am guessing if I choose the phone as the run kit, then it will run on the phone without any hassle
<zbenjamin> nik90: at least it worked for me ;)
<nik90> zbenjamin: good lord...things are so much easier now..this is almost similar to pure qml apps..nice work!
<zbenjamin> nik90: thx, that was the goal :) and it will become easier in the future when we have full click support. Lots of the requirements on the projects we have atm will go away with that
<elopio> dpm: could you update this page with the link to the core apps ppa?
<elopio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey I get one error when running in the emulator http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587571/
<elopio> I keep deleting it and I'm never able to find it again.
<nik90> zbenjamin: it looks like the .so library file was not copied to the emulator
<elopio> dpm: oh, it's there! nevermind
<zbenjamin> nik90: weird indeed
<zbenjamin> nik90:  did you have a leftover build ?
<nik90> zbenjamin: this is the first time i am trying on the emulator, so no
<dpm> elopio, no worries. I've added a paragraph to the front page to make it more obvious how to install the apps from the PPA
<dpm> hi balloons, around?
<elopio> dpm: thanks.
<zbenjamin> nik90: can you check the .ubuntu-sdk-deploy directory in the builddir? if its there?
<nik90> zbenjamin: it is there in the build dir
<zbenjamin> try to right click on the project and select "deploy" check the build output if the file is uploaded
<nik90> zbenjamin: however the armhf build dir name is a bit strange. it is called
<nik90> build-ubuntu-clock-app-test_flashback_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_14_04_trusty-Default
<zbenjamin> nik90: usually its called after the Kit
<nik90> zbenjamin: true, but shouldn't this be 14.10 instead of 14.04
<nik90> maybe my kit is incorrect
<nik90> zbenjamin: anyways I did the deploy command, but I didnt see any output in qtcreator
<zbenjamin> nik90: it should be in the compile tab
<zbenjamin> nik90: Alt+4
<nik90> zbenjamin: the only statement i see there is the elapsed build time
<zbenjamin> scroll up
<nik90> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587660/
<zbenjamin> nik90: wait a second, is that a x86 emulator?
<nik90> zbenjamin: yes
<nik90> zbenjamin: you are still using the dinasaur slow armhf emulator :P
<zbenjamin> nik90: and you are building in a x86 chroot?
<nik90> zbenjamin: damn yes :/
<nik90> zbenjamin: so I need to go the ubuntu option and create a new chroot for amd64 + 14.04 framework
<zbenjamin> nik90: exactly
<nik90> zbenjamin: not bad..I am getting a hang of this
<zbenjamin> nik90: you probably need a i386 chroot i don't think the emu is amd64
<nik90> zbenjamin: ok
<nik90> zbenjamin: btw where is the qtcreator chroot list located? I deleted the chroot in /var/lib/schroot/mount but the list did not update
<nik90> and yes I first tried deleting it from the list but it gave me an error there
<zbenjamin> nik90: /var/lib/schroot/chroots
<zbenjamin> nik90: check first if its still mounted,
<zbenjamin> nik90: "mount" should show you if there are open chroot sessions
<zbenjamin> nik90: schroot --all-sessions -e  will unmount them all
<nik90> zbenjamin: mount dir doesn't show any since I removed it from the mount folder first (bad move on my part)..next time i will do the schroot command
<zbenjamin> nik90: there is most likely also leftover stuff in /etx
<zbenjamin>  /etc
<zbenjamin> nik90: /etc/schroot/chroot.d
<nik90> zbenjamin: suprisingly I see only the newly created i386 chroot there.
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok then that should be all
<nik90> zbenjamin: thnx for your time..I think once the chroot i386 is ready, it should work. I need to clean up the variable names they used in the cmake files but otherwise it is almost ready for the real UI and backend hacking.
<zbenjamin> nik90: nice :), i can not promise that the x86 chroots work because they are fairly new and i did not test all combinations yet. Do you only have the emulator?
<nik90> zbenjamin: no I have a n4 device as well
<nik90> zbenjamin: but one of the intentions of this exercise was to encourage core apps devs to use the emulator
<nik90> zbenjamin: since that's what most 3rd party devs will have as well
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok, ping me when you have issues
<nik90> zbenjamin: will do.thnx
<balloons> ahayzen, you about? Sorry about last night I crashed
<ahayzen> balloons, o/ yeah i'm around no worries
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI we're having some major dbus issues with this mediascanner2 on large libraries (app doesn't even start)...shouldn't affect the autopilot tests though as the app is fine with < 300 tracks
<balloons> ahayzen, so what have you noticed about it failing to run on the desktop? I've tried and it timed out launching
<ahayzen> balloons, what():  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ahayzen>  ?
<balloons> ahayzen, I get the same yes
<ahayzen> balloons, just refuses to start, how many tracks on your device?
<balloons> ahayzen, this is on the desktop
<ahayzen> balloons, which version? trusty?
<balloons> you mentioned last night it failed on the desktop so I started by launching there
 * ahayzen is making a list of working/not working with library numbers
<balloons> ahayzen, the library in the tests should be 3 :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, ah thought you meant this was when just starting the app normally .... we can't even do this anymore :(
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, I see
<ahayzen> balloons, but yesterday i was saying that autopilot doesn't work on the desktop either
<balloons> ahayzen, well the mocking seems to be taking place
<balloons> the app isn't launching, but if that's a known issue then ?
<ahayzen> balloons, but it always shows my real library not the mocked one for me?
<balloons> ahayzen, I have a lot of music on my desktop -- so indeed it could be trying to do the same here
<ahayzen> balloons, my utopic VM works i can launch the app... but autopilot then shows the real library not the faked one
<balloons> but I see the mock is setup
<ahayzen> god this is annoying...
<ahayzen> balloons, have you tried on device if your desktop isn't launching?
<balloons> ahayzen, well I'm simply going to remove the mocking stuff.. I just have to do it
<balloons> and not collapse from exhaustion :-)
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> balloons, we think the app failing to load is todo with a race condition either in the mediascanner2 or thumbnailer...but none of us know how to debug dbus :(
<balloons> ahayzen, I need to investigate mediascanner 2. I should be able to help
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks i looked i couldn't see anything in any of the logs... i watched dbus-monitor.... ran the app in GDB...haven't found anything useful as of yet :(
<ahayzen> balloons, meanwhile at the moment i'm slowly adding more and more tracks to my device to see if i can get it to break (as Victor has 900 tracks on device and his fails...mine has 300 and it works)
<ahayzen> balloons, ok that was weird, i just created two example apps... one within a tabbed UI and one with a simple UI (single page)...the tabbed failed the single page worked...
<ahayzen> and now the tabbed one just 'works' ....grr
<ahayzen> and now they are both broken \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, does this branch fail with the same error for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-mediascanner2-crash
<dpm> elopio, regardless of whether we put the Evernote SDK code under autopilot in the source tree or whether we use the packaged version, I guess we can remove the evernote SDK python 2.x package from the core apps PPA and just leave the python3 package in there, right?
<ahayzen> balloons, but the interesting thing is that if i have other tasks using high CPU usage then the app runs
<nik90> renato: ping
<balloons> ahayzen, trying your branch
<balloons> dpm, I would say we don't need the py2 version of evernote sdk.. we are using the py3. It's safe to remove if you wish
<dpm> balloons, ok, cool, thanks for confirming, we'll nuke it then
<balloons> ahayzen, you want me to just run the app from that branch? the tests fail to import :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, I get a core dump trying to run
<nik90> ahayzen: did you see victor's message. lol
<renato> nik90, pong
<nik90> renato: hey, I was told by Giorgio that during the Orland sprint I think, you created sample code which showed a world map?
<renato> nik90, was during the south Africa sprint :D
<renato> yes I did
<nik90> renato: I need to implement one for the clock app as part of the new design
<nik90> renato: do you have it in a branch that I can take a look at?
<renato> I implemented based on gnome clock, let me see if I can find the code
<nik90> ok
<renato> nik90, ~renatofilho/+junk/tz-labs/
<nik90> renato: thnx
<nik90> renato: hey how do I run it? I opened the cmakelist file in qtcreator but it complains
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah just trying to run
<ahayzen> balloons, ok so urs fails to...but now trying opening a few terminals and running this to put a load on your CPU dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null
<renato> nik90, let me check
<ahayzen> nik90, hah lol probably best to have the meeting in June ;)
<renato> nik90, mine works well, probably you are missing some dependency
<renato> check the message
<nik90> renato: I get CMake Error: The current CMakeCache.txt directory /home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/tz-labs/CMakeCache.txt is different than the directory /home/renato/Projects/phablet/labs/tz where CMakeCache.txt was created. This may result in binaries being created in the wrong place. If you are not sure, reedit the CMakeCache.txt
<renato> nik90, try pull again, I removed some pre compiled files
<t1mp> popey: we had a UITK release this morning, so the terminal-app fix should be in the image now
 * t1mp hasn't tested the latest image yet
<popey> t1mp: awesome, thanks
<CodePulsar> Can I have two versions of Boost Libraries installed on the system? i.e. 1.54 and 1.55 ?
<jose> nik90: the event is not at ubuntuonair.com/calendar.
<jose> s/not/now
<nik90> jose: yeah I checked few minutes back
<jose> cool :)
<nik90> jose: I will get into the hangout 20 minutes before the event since it is my first time
<jose> not a problem. just make sure everything's working good :)
<nik90> jose: will you be up at that time btw?
<nik90> jose: I never asked which timezone u r in
<jose> nik90: I will, but you'll have to contact me via hangouts as I can't join IRC (university); UTC-5
<nik90> jose: ok..I have you in my circle
<jose> there you go :)
<jphilipz> popey: hope my mail arrived safely
<popey> jphilipz: yeah, not had a chance to look at it, will do now
<popey> WOAH! Big mail!
<popey> this is awesome feedback! thank you!
<jphilipz> yes i tried to break it down to each segment of the UI and gave screenshots as well :)
<jphilipz> if you would like feedback on another app, do let me know which one you want me to tackle next.
<elopio> renato: jenkins has just approved this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/refactoring_tests1/+merge/220753
<renato> elopio, yes I will merge it tomorrow
<elopio> thanks.
<renato> welcome
<t1mp> renato: in dialer-app, when you are in a phone call, do you want to show a greyed-out back button or no back button at all?
<renato> t1mp, boiko is working on dialler-app
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> boiko: in dialer-app, when you are in a phone call, do you want to show a greyed-out back button or no back button at all?
<boiko> t1mp: no back button at all
<t1mp> ok
<boiko> t1mp: actually, the live call itself doesn't have a header
<t1mp> boiko: how do you do that now? You specify a new custom back action that is not visible?
<t1mp> boiko: oh without a header there is no back button anyway :)
<t1mp> problem solved
<boiko> t1mp: wait, I think there is a header, I am seeing some conflicting visuals here :P
<boiko> t1mp: ah, we do have a header, we need it to make it possible to start a new call
<t1mp> boiko: but once you started the new call, header could be hidden
<boiko> t1mp: so, we need a way to hide the back button, right now I am reassigning the back button of the tools
<boiko> t1mp: nope, it should be visible all the time, except when showing the dialpad
<t1mp> ok. we have a "backAction" for the new API that you can override, but it seems a bit messy to use that to switch OFF the back button
<t1mp> adding a "showBackButton" property is also maybe messy... hmm
<boiko> t1mp: so, the drawback with setting the back button to an action that does nothing and has no icon is that it still takes space on the header
<t1mp> boiko: did you set visible: false ?
<t1mp> err, no that won't work, that will currently show you the default back button instead
<t1mp> ok I can fix that :)
<boiko> t1mp: nice! thanks!
<t1mp> boiko: I reported a bug for it to remind myself https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1326551
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326551 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When setting a custom back button that is not visible, do not show the default instead" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> now is too late to do it (I'm sleepy)
<boiko> t1mp: there is no hurry, we are still fighting to fix the remaining bugs of the greeter splitting
<t1mp> boiko: ok
<t1mp> boiko: what is the greeter splitting?
<boiko> t1mp: the greeter is being moved to a separate process than the unity shell, and that is causing some problems in the telephony stack
<t1mp> oh damn. good luck
<t1mp> boiko: do you have search/input mode for the header in dialer?
<t1mp> boiko: if yes, you can have a look at my proposal at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit# how we enable that in the UITK
<t1mp> it is quite basic, you can set an input TextField for the header and the rest is up to the app
<boiko> t1mp: I don't actually remember, but I think I do, at least for searching contacts, but that's going to be provided by renato
<t1mp> renato: ^ maybe interesting for address-book also
<t1mp> ah
<t1mp> renato: the Page.head.input can then be used instead of the Page.__customHeaderContents, so not much would change
<t1mp> the Page.__customHeaderContents was a quick hack so you could proceed
<boiko> t1mp: salem_ also needs it on messaging-app, but for him it is not only about putting an input field there, he actually needs to overwrite the contents
<t1mp> salem_: ^ why do you need to overwrite the contents of the header?
<t1mp> salem_: ah, it is Tiago :) I was wondering who salem is
<salem_> boiko, for the group chat support, you mean?
<salem_> t1mp, haha, it's me.
<t1mp> you used to be tiagosh on irc
<salem_> t1mp, not on freenode
<boiko> salem_: t1mp: yep, for the compose new message view, the multi-recipient widget
<t1mp> salem_: could you check https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#heading=h.mganvrzifny9 to see if that offers everything you need?
<t1mp> where are the designs for that so I can have a look?
<salem_> t1mp, ah, yes, we need to override the header with a custom component, forgot about that
<t1mp> how custom is that component? is it a TextField?
<salem_> t1mp, no, it is more complex than that. let me get you the link
<salem_> t1mp, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/messaging-app/bottom-edge/view/head:/src/qml/MultiRecipientInput.qml
<t1mp> oh wow
<t1mp> that seems more complex than a text input ;)
<salem_> t1mp, hehe, it is.
<t1mp> well.. proper text input is also difficult, but not if we have the component done already :)
<t1mp> salem_: you use the Page.__customHeaderContents for that now?
<salem_> t1mp, yes
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> that will keep working anyway
<t1mp> even if we don't put it in the documentation
<t1mp> salem_: I added your use case and the link to the qml in the header api doc
<salem_> t1mp, ok, thanks.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Environment Day! :-D
<Laney> is it possible for something to swallow console.log and qDebug output?
<Laney> I can put them in system-settings code but they don't get printed out
<Laney> why :(
<seb128> Laney, how do you start system settings?
<Laney> seb128: ssh> system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/the/path/...
<Laney> it comes up and I get some warnings from qt but not the ones I put in the code
<seb128> weird
<Laney> indeed
<dholbach> dpm, do you have access to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+manage-official-tags?
<dholbach> dpm, maybe I need to be admin in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal/+members?
<dpm> let me have a look
<dpm> dholbach, done, I've kicked you out of the team
<dholbach> looks like I'm done here
<dholbach> seb128, do you need somebody new on your team?
<dpm> that'll teach you for complaining about tags
<dholbach> dpm, I still don't have access to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+manage-official-tags
<dpm> hm, weird
<seb128> dholbach, want to come back doing desktop updates and merges like in the good old time? ;-)
<dholbach> seb128, ... and ignore my bugs inbox ;-)
<dholbach> or try to ignore
<seb128> dholbach, that's not going to fly here :p
<dholbach> dpm, maybe set the maintainer of the ubuntudeveloperportal project to ~ubuntudeveloperportal?
<dholbach> seb128, I'm sure that's exactly what the rest of your team is doing ;-)
<seb128> dholbach, calling them slackers?!
<dholbach> seb128, my settings daemon crashed this morning!
<dholbach> and how about some desktop sponsoring? :-P
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, that was what I was trying to do, but LP does not seem to allow me to do that. I can only set it to be ubuntudeveloperportal-editors, which is another team. Give me a few mins to sort it out...
<dholbach> dpm, don't worry too much
<dholbach> dpm, I'm just filing a bunch of bugs right now and tag them with 'bitesize', 'screenshot', 'diagram' - that sort of thing
<dholbach> I hope we make the whole thing a bit more manageable this way
<dpm> seb128, even if dholbach is not officially joining the desktop team, feel free to give him some work, he's got way too much spare time
<seb128> dholbach, desktop sponsoring queue is clean, "desktop-core: 1", "desktop-extra: 1"
<seb128> dpm, yeah, I just noticed
<seb128> dholbach, and yeah, the settings daemon issue is known/being worked on
 * dholbach looks into the direction of the kernel team
<dholbach> hippies!
<seb128> dholbach, you don't drink enough to join the kernel team
 * dpm hugs seb128 and dholbach
 * seb128 hugs dpm and dholbach
<dholbach> seb128, I can at least try!
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I'm asking in #launchpad how to set the maintainer to be that team, which I don't seem to be able to do. In the meantime, I can set up the official tags for you. Which ones would you like to have?
<dholbach> dpm, I used example, bitesize, diagram, screenshot
<dholbach> dpm, not sure if there's others which have been used a lot
<nik90> zbenjamin: ping (again sry :P)
<zbenjamin> nik90: i'm here
<nik90> zbenjamin: I am having trouble with the kit
<nik90> zbenjamin: let me create a kit for the x86 emulator now, and send you a screenshot of the error
<nik90> 1 min
<zbenjamin> sure
<nik90> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/GCGToAr
<nik90> zbenjamin: As you can see, i have used the chroot we created yesterday. It is a i386 chroot for the emulator.
<zbenjamin> nik90: your host, is a also x86 or x86_64
<dpm> dholbach, can you try now accessing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+manage-official-tags ?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I have also added it to the project. However when I choose it as the kit and then press run, I get the error
<nik90> zbenjamin: my host (laptop) is a x86_64
<dholbach> dpm, well done - thanks
<zbenjamin> nik90: what does the compile output say?
<nik90> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7593701/
<zbenjamin> weird , so it actually tries to start to build
<zbenjamin> nik90: what you can try is, outside of qtc, log in the chroot, go to your project : cd project && mkdir build && cmake .. && make
<zbenjamin> nik90: see if it builds
<nik90> zbenjamin: how do I login into the chroot?
<zbenjamin> nik90: in QtC you can go to Tools -> Options -> Ubuntu -> and click on Maintain  in the click chroot list
<zbenjamin> nik90: or fromt he commandline  "click chroot -a <arch> -f <framework> run"  i think
<nik90> zbenjamin: if I do it through the terminal, the it built fine
<nik90>  Built target ubuntu-clock-appbackend-qmldir
<zbenjamin> strange
<nik90> zbenjamin: should I delete the kit and create it again?
<nik90> zbenjamin: this was the kit that was automatically created by qtc
<zbenjamin> nik90: no, i don't think that will help
<zbenjamin> nik90: try rightclick on the project -> run cmake -> and then build again
<nik90> zbenjamin: same error
<zbenjamin> i try to reproduce your issue but i need to create a click chroot first
<nik90> zbenjamin: however in my emulator, I see an empty ubunut-clock-app
<nik90> zbenjamin: On clicking it I was shown the qml file chooser dialog :)
<zbenjamin> lol
<zbenjamin> ok let me try to reproduce this, sadly that will take a while because my connection is not so fast
<dpm> popey, branch review call?
<popey> omw
<karni> Hi folks. How can I force the emulator to be smaller in terms of screen size? How can I change density?
<karni> density in terms of resizing the emulator
<nik90> karni: when you run from the terminal you can add an argument -size: 0.5
<nik90> if I remember vaguely
<karni> nik90: thanks, will try (and find a place where to put that in Ubuntu SDK)
<nik90> karni: np
<karni> zbenjamin: Do you perhaps now how to apply nik90's hit regarding emulator size through Ubuntu SDK? I'm not starting the emulator from terminal, been looking for where I can provide -size: 05
<zbenjamin> karni: there is a script called local_start_emulator in /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts
<karni> aha, line 19 looks like it :)
<karni> zbenjamin: thanks pal! I think it would be fantastic to be able to apply this settting from Ubuntu SDK :)
<zbenjamin> karni: line 30 is the command just add --size behind the memory switch
<karni> oh, this computer is still trusty. different like, but I got the point :)
<zbenjamin> karni: thats true, but that is convenience and atm not very high in priority ;)
<karni> zbenjamin: sure, I imagine. though, the emulator is huge :)
<karni> zbenjamin: I'll file a bug, so we keep trak of this
<zbenjamin> karni: make it more generic , like "Support setting emulator switches from the SDK" instead of just the size switch
<karni> yep
<karni> zbenjamin: reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1326737
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326737 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Support setting emulator switches from the SDK" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> karni: thx
<karni> thank you
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: didn't you create a bug for the problem with the SSH keys?
<zbenjamin> bug report i mean
<t1mp> kalikiana: I happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/initSortOrder2/+merge/222072 again after the fix for the .xauthority file was merged in staging
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: yes
<mzanetti> lemme search for it
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237923
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237923 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "SSH keys should not be generated automatically - or at least kept for QtCreator use only" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: thx, just uploaded a branch with the fix for that
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: yay :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> \o/ \o\ /o/
 * Saviq can't ssh into my device image 65 anyway, I think they start locking stuff up ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. there was a mail about that
<Saviq> it's good that we *just* got the phablet-shell tool, which is useless now ;)
<kalikiana> t1mp: thx
<ogra_> Saviq, security demanded we drop password auth support
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, I'm publickey...
<ogra_> cant argue with the security team :)
<Saviq> ogra_, and I can't log in
<ogra_> oh ?
<Saviq> need to dbg a bit more
<ogra_> not even with phablet-shell ?
<zbenjamin> no SSH process started?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, no, it rejects me
<ogra_> use adb to debug ;)
<Saviq> yeah I know, just have a bit bigger thing to tackle first, TED!
<ogra_> ++
<karni> Saviq: please let me know of your findings, I didn't have time to debug phablet-shell, I'm having the same problem.
<Saviq> karni, will do
<karni> tnx
<zbenjamin> nik90: i can reproduce your problem . Currently I don'T know why its not working. Theoretically it should be exactly the same
<nik90> zbenjamin: it is good to know that you can reproduce the issue though
<zbenjamin> nik90: it should not make a difference between logging in and running the build and running the build with click chroot run cmake
<zbenjamin> nik90: there might be a bug in the chroot itself
<carlduke> hello!
<carlduke> anyone know a Canical email address that I could write to? I'm an Ubuntu apps developer and I'm having some troubles with uploading my app (not reiceving any answer)
<dpm_> hi carlduke
<carlduke> hi!
<dpm_> what type of issues are having?
<nik90> ahayzen, dpm: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYed7aW-8ZozRAdVgfKTJW-xmC2Skpf9eef_V4pKUmL9oGmNyA
<nik90> popey: ^^
<ahayzen> nik90, o/
<dpm_> nik90, joining in a minute, thanks!
<carlduke> I uploaded my app something like two weeks ago, and it's still in pending review.  I tried to write in the "feedback" section but I didn't get any reply
<ahayzen> vthompson, ^^
<nik90> ah he is on irc
<dpm_> carlduke, can you give us the URL of your app in myapps.developer.com for us to have a look?
<carlduke> sure wait
<nik90> ahayzen: are you able to join?
<carlduke> here it is https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/3783/
<popey> nik90: one moment
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm in!
<popey> carlduke: there's quite a queue for desktop apps I'm afraid, and one of the guys who deals with it is on vacation.
<popey> carlduke: sorry about that.
<carlduke> Ah okay! no problem, thanks! I just wanted to be sure there was no problem with my package :)
<popey> carlduke: well I can't guarantee that ☻
<carlduke> yeah but It must be something like that as usually problems with the package show up during the following steps ;)
<mihir> popey: for calendar we doing hangout or IRC  today ?
<ogra_> Saviq, fyi, i cant reproduce any issues with phablet-shell over here, works just fine
<dholbach> popey, regarding your last webapp-googlecalendar review: try again with the version from trunk
<dholbach> popey, unfortunately it's just in trunk, but not in other versions yet, because of some issues we're still working out
<dholbach> jdstrand, shall I do an upload of click-reviewers-tools to utopic?
<popey> dholbach: I always use trunk. every review I do, I pull click-reviewers-tools
<dholbach> popey, and you ran from bzr?
<dholbach> jdstrand, what do you suggest we do about bug 1324121?
<ubot5> bug 1324121 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "FTBFS on saucy/trusty since r195" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324121
<popey> dholbach: i bzr pull every time
<daker> popey: battery life has decreased this week, not sure why :(
<daker> i am seeing apport always running and taking +50% on CPU
<popey> erk
<dholbach> popey, with latest trunk I just get a warning in the lint_description test
<ogra_> daker, which image ?
<ogra_> we had a few seriously broken ones
<daker> r63
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, I need to dig in
<popey> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594571/
<ogra_> daker, uuh, upgrade :P
<daker> ogra_: and the indicators don't appear when the welcome screen in on
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> thats a completely broken image
<ogra_> 64 too iirc
<dholbach> popey, maybe it's calling /usr/bin/click-run-checks?
<daker> ogra_: :(
<dholbach> instead of ./bin/click-run-checks?
<popey>  /home/alan/phablet/click-reviewers-tools/bin/click-run-checks
<popey> its calling that
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594585/ is the script
<dholbach> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594588/ is what I got
<popey> dholbach: dunno what I'm doing wrong then
<dholbach> popey, I'll take a look at it - to me it seems like the app could be approved, but I'll have a closer look first
<jdstrand> dholbach: lets not do a build just yet, something came up with scopes confinement and I need to make a change to the tools
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok, WFM - shall I upload a backported apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to the sdk staging ppa for trusty? (saucy will be hard and we might want to ignore it for now?)
<jdstrand> dholbach: as for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to saucy-- why is this an issue? is the sdk team even supporting saucy any more? (I thought I heard they were not)
<jdstrand> dholbach: hold off on the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu backport until it is at 1.2.4 (same thing with scopes confinement)
<dholbach> jdstrand, we had a daily build which was targeting saucy first, then saucy and trusty, etc - I'm happy to turn off and ignore saucy
<dholbach> jdstrand, all right, I'll just disable saucy for now then
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> dholbach: I could be wrong btw-- like I said, I thought I heard that somewhere
<popey> jdstrand: do you have an eta for a-e-u 1.2.4 in the image so we can land https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355 ?
<jdstrand> popey: I am working on it right now
<popey> ok
<jdstrand> popey: do you have a device on the latest image? if so, can you paste the output of 'cat /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.music_music_<highest version>'
<dholbach> popey, do you get the same output if you go into the directory manually and run bzr pull; ./bin/click-run-checks <click path>? (still not sure why this is happening)
<popey> i do
 * jdstrand wants to know if it is still unconfined
<popey> jdstrand: it is
<popey>     "template": "unconfined",
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<jdstrand> that helps with my 1.2.4 upload
<popey> anything else you need? tea, cakes?
<jdstrand> hehe, no, I'm almost to the point of testing it
<popey> dholbach: yes
<popey> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594734/
<popey> dholbach: is it possible it's pulling some python library from the installed click-reviewers-tools deb, rather than the local stuff?
<dholbach> popey, ahhhh, you're on trusty right? probably and "old" version of apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu or click or wherever the framework definitions live?
<popey> yes
<dholbach> popey, ok, then I guess we'll have to wait for stuff to be backported to the sdk ppa
<popey> oh, thats annoying. i cant reliably check apps then
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: hey, so, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.3 has the debug policy group
<dholbach> popey, I don't know which package exactly needs backporting right now - I pinged bzoltan about click itself and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is on hold (cf above)
<dholbach> AFAICT it'll be done soon
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: have you tried it? it isn't clear to me how to test it
<dholbach> and it's "just" the lint_framework check
<dholbach> but yeah, it'll be good when this is fixed
<dpm_> hi fginther, balloons - could you give us a hand determining why this MP failed on Jenkins? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163
<fginther> dpm_, it looks like the failing test is meant to be skipped. Is that the case?
<Saviq> ogra_, does https://pastebin.canonical.com/111156/ tell anything to you re: ssh issue?
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, do you know more about that failing test to answer fginther's question?
<dpm> ^^
<pkunal-parmar> what i know is, Leo is going to help us fixing the those test case
<pkunal-parmar> so we need not skip those
<ogra_> Saviq, the keys dont match i think
<Saviq> ogra_, well, they match in image 64 ;D
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, cleared things up and it works now
<Saviq> ogra_, looks like it's more strict now or something
<Saviq> ogra_, had to drop the original authorized_keys*; touch -m authorized_keys and cat > authorized_keys my key
<Saviq> karni, ↑
<ogra_> file a bug against ühablet-tools please, i'm sure robru didnt intend to have it behave like this
<karni> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> OH
<Saviq> karni, wait for it
<Saviq> now I can't log in again
<karni> :(
<Saviq> I could only log in once?? wtf
<dpm_> ok, thanks pkunal-parmar
<Saviq> aaah phablet-tools breaks it for me
<Saviq> phablet-shell I mean
<Saviq> yup, it replaces authorized_keys with the canonical one, and it tries my own one first and fails
<Saviq> nasty
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, as long as you don't use phablet-shell, stuff should work
<Saviq> WWTTTHHH
<dpm_> elopio, we've got a test failing on https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163 and we can't figure out why - the calendar devs are mentioning that you were saying you were planning to fix that test. Is this something that you are looking into? Or is there anything else we can do to get that longstanding branch landed?
<karni> Saviq: haha wait. wasn't this supposed to *FIX* using phablet-shell :D?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I don't know what's happening
<Saviq> I can't log in again
<karni> Saviq: ah, I suppose we were talking about diffrent things. you're trying to ssh in, I was trying to use phablet-shell. similar symptom once you use phablet-shell, I suppose :)
<Saviq> karni, p-s uses ssh
<Saviq> karni, just tcp-forwarded over adb
<karni> yes, I know :)
<karni> I mean, I don't know the internals, but it just wraps stuff we'd normally do in CLI
<t1mp> zsombi: I cleaned up https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit after our discussion
<t1mp> \o/ hurray we have finally agreed on the new header API :)
<zsombi> t1mp: looks "clean" now :)
<Saviq> ok I *kinda* know what's happening now
<t1mp> zsombi: the "content" property is very close (actually the same) as what we were using all the time, but which we did not support :)
<zsombi> t1mp: :)
<t1mp> zsombi: btw, what do you think of this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/221935
<t1mp> zsombi: ^there are 3 apps that use select_single(Header) in their AP tests that need to update to use our cpo's before I can make that change, but other than that it is ready
<t1mp> zsombi: I'm gonna propose changes to those apps now, it is some work so better stop me now if you think that MR is complete nonsense
<zsombi> t1mp: so we have a CPO now for that, right?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, we have a CPO, but elopio checked and three apps don't use that yet
<t1mp> so they use the internals which will break when we change stuff
<zsombi> t1mp: what if you make the CPO first with the current setup, change the apps then we remove the header?
<Saviq> karni, bug #1326805, sounds related to what you're seeing?
<ubot5> bug 1326805 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-shell replaces authorized_keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326805
<t1mp> zsombi: can you top-approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/221935
<t1mp> zsombi: no not that one!
<t1mp> epaste
<zsombi> :)
<zsombi> sheets?
<t1mp> zsombi: can you top-approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/deprecateSheets/+merge/221879 :)
<t1mp> zsombi: ya
<zsombi> t1mp: done
<t1mp> thanks
<karni> I believe it may be the same issue. The problem is that I haven't ssh'ed in for a while (just used adb shell). I'll mark it as affecting me.
<t1mp> zsombi: hmm.. is it going to land now that you top-approved after CI rejected (because of the .xauthority file which just got fixed in staging)
<t1mp> ?
<Saviq> oh yay, now I locked myself out of chinstrap :D
<karni> FTR not the case here, though
<zsombi> t1mp: let's see... I don;'t think so...
<t1mp> zsombi: ok I'll do an empty commit to re-trigger CI
<t1mp> zsombi: I merged staging on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/deprecateSheets/+merge/221879
<t1mp> zsombi: interesting, it is still "Approved", it didn't go back to "Needs review" automatically
<t1mp> I thought that always happens when I make a change
<zsombi> t1mp: no, it doesn't, but the CI will fail, and then we can set it again
<t1mp> zsombi: I set it back to needs review
<t1mp> zsombi: if you happrove now, it will be happroved after my latest change
<t1mp> and then everything should pass automatically
<t1mp> or I can happrove myself ;)
<zsombi> done
<t1mp> ok thanks
<t1mp> zsombi: did we ever discuss changing default values of properties?
<t1mp> zsombi: I am thinking to set useDeprecatedToolbar to false by default in uitk 1.1, but keep it true in 1.0
<t1mp> that may mess up apps that use 1.1 but which rely on the toolbar
<zsombi> t1mp: hmm... you shoudl communicate before doing that. The name of the API is anyway bad :)
<t1mp> zsombi: I'm not saying to just make the switch today, of course I'll communicate it first if we do that :)
<t1mp> and useDeprecatedToolbar is a suitable name :)
<t1mp> zsombi: or we introduce 1.2 and switch there
<elopio> dpm_: I have never seen before the test that's failing. But I can give it a try.
<dpm_> elopio, great, thanks. Even if it's to give us some pointers, that'd already help. Not really sure why it's failing
<elopio> dpm_: ok, give me some minutes
<dpm_> cool
<elopio> dpm_: replying late, yes, we don't need the evernote 2.7 packages.
<elopio> dpm_: and on evernote I found that it's now getting a segfault on online accounts.
<elopio> still debugging there.
<dpm_> elopio, ah, yes, confirmed by Nick (re: the 2.7 packages), but thanks for coming back to me on that one
<zsombi> t1mp: postpone the pain :D
<zsombi> t1mp: that will not happen in 14.10 timeframe
<dpm_> elopio, what is getting a segfault? The python sdk when trying to access evernote via o-a?
<elopio> dpm_: no, online accounts when the reminders app is opened.
<elopio> something similar happened on the click scope
<elopio> so I'm tracing back my steps on how we fixed that one.
<t1mp> zsombi: before using the new header API (in 1.1), app developers still have to explicitly say useDeprecatedToolbar: false, which seems a bit silly
<dpm_> elopio, huh? I've not seen that one. It's working fine here. On what image? Or are you testing on the desktop?
<elopio> dpm_: ah, but it's because of the account we add before opening the app
<zsombi> t1mp: that's why we should change its default value to false
<elopio> nothing to worry on your side. Ot doesn't happen if we add the account throug system settings.
<t1mp> zsombi: in 1.1 only, right? 1.0 doesn't offer all of the new header stuff anyway
<zsombi> t1mp: yep
<t1mp> zsombi: ok
<jdstrand> dholbach: ok, click-reviewers-tools can be updated (though apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.4 still isn't uploaded)
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok, I'll take care of it now and we can still do the backports later on
<jdstrand> dholbach: be sure to use r198. thanks for taking care of that! :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, I saw your message a millisecond too late - I'll take care of that :-/
<t1mp> boiko, elopio: I have an MP for messaging-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/messaging-app/ap-get-header/+merge/222201
<t1mp> boiko, elopio: I did not test it (I think the messaging-app dependencies will mess up my system), but we need a change like this. If the MP is wrong, probably you can easily remove that function in your own branch
<t1mp> anyway I couldn't see any place where you use the function
<boiko> t1mp: thanks for that, I will be doing some more changes to messaging-app's ap tests, I will probably include that in the same branch if you don't mind
<t1mp> boiko: sure
<elopio> t1mp: boiko, +1
<t1mp> boiko: do you know how long it will take?
<t1mp> boiko: let me know when you have the changes. I am preparing a change in UITK that breaks your test if you are using your custom get_header() function, see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/221935
<t1mp> elopio: I'll check notes-app and terminal-app later
<t1mp> elopio: unless you want to do it first ;)
 * t1mp afk now
<elopio> t1mp: unlikely :)
<t1mp> elopio: ok, np :)
<balloons> dpm, on https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163 the test likely needs updated. They've changed the new event qml
<dpm> balloons, but he did update the test, didn't he? The failure in the logs doesn't look like a failed test?
<balloons> dpm, no the only changes I see are to skip tests
<dpm> hm, weird
<balloons> it's probably not too hard to update the test
<balloons> but the results are legitimate
<dpm> balloons, ah, so I guess it's down to what this comment was already saying: https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163/comments/503862
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, mhall119, popey: I filed a bunch of bugs on ubuntudeveloperportal and tried to tag them / set importance of them... if you could help a bit during your docs day (or one of the next), that'd be great
<balloons> dpm, wow, this branch is quite old.. I wonder if the datepicker emulator has landed. If not we can ask someone to write one
<balloons> need to make sure a bug exists for it if one doesn't
<dpm> balloons, it's our oldest branch indeed. Could you help us figuring out whether there is an emulator already and if not, to figure out what to do?
<dpm> It'd be great to finally merge the branch
<balloons> dpm, yep I'll look and see if it exists. If not, I'll write it. Getting it into the sdk will be a separate task
<dpm> balloons, if there is no emulator we could also skip the test, get the branch merged, but block a store update until the test is written
<balloons> dpm, yes we could do that.. That would take seconds if you just want ot land the branch
<dpm> dholbach, awesome, will don, thanks!
<balloons> I could propose a branch to add it afterwards
<mhall119> dholbach: thanks, I'll go through the open bugs today
<dholbach> rock on
<dpm> balloons, ok, cool, so do you think it makes sense?
<ahayzen_> balloons, when your free could you let me know
<balloons> dpm, yes given the circumstances. To do it, I would want a bug filed and linked in with the skip
<balloons> ahayzen_, I haven't forgotten about you.. I'm sorry I've been out!
<balloons> I spent a little time with the branch last night
<ahayzen_> balloons, no worries we have a slight change of plan.... so firstly we are gonna ignore the dbus error on startup and concentrate on fixing the autopilot tests first, as i have proved it is not music-app it is mediascanner2....
<ahayzen_> balloons, now the autopilot tests themselves popey said if we can't figure out how to get the isolation/fakeenv working then we should go back to patching the live home rather than trying to create a fake environment.... as it is more important to land this and remove grilo than preserving peoples ~/Music correctly at the moment
<dpm> balloons, bug 1326833 - how do we skip a test?
<ubot5> bug 1326833 in Ubuntu Calendar App "[QA] Need test for adding a new event" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326833
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes the plan was always to remove the fakenv patching so the branch could land
<ahayzen_> popey, did we set a deadline date/time for not figuring out isolation/fakeenv?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I don't want to play with it in this merge
<ahayzen_> balloons, ah cool... i've got sooo confused where everything is now
<popey> ahayzen_: by the end of the week really.
<balloons> ahayzen_, hah, yay. The only thing stopping me was the core dump on launch.. I still can't run music by itself, even with a pristine home and nothing in it
<ahayzen_> popey, sounds like we may be going this route anyway
<ahayzen_> balloons, what about on device?
<balloons> popey, yes basically I spent time with jdstrand trying to get it to work, but it's proving extremely difficult to get right.. the apparmor policy keeps growing
<ahayzen_> balloons, i can run in a utopic VM... and on my device ... it seems to be worse when you have large libraries
<ahayzen_> balloons, or the 'hack' i found was to make another process use 100% CPU then it doesn't core dump lol
<balloons> ahayzen_, I couldn't run it last not on utopic
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes, well, heh, that should be fixed
<ahayzen_> balloons, even on your device can you not run?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I didn't try the device.. I was focusing on the desktop as I need it to run to write the test easily
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep there is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1326753
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326753 in mediascanner2 "Mediascanner2 QML applications fail to start" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ahayzen_, so how are you going to land it then?
<ahayzen_> balloons, ah damn
<ahayzen_> balloons, we popey said to just land it anyway as it isn't our bug...
<ahayzen_> *well
<balloons> ahayzen_, well we can land as-is then.. it passes jenkins.. but indeed tests are broken
<balloons> running it is broken
<ahayzen_> balloons, but we obviously need to get the AP tests passing
<balloons> we don't want to push that into the store
<balloons> you can file a bug to track the tests
<ahayzen_> balloons, it runs *sometimes* lol... as i said small libraries usually work
<balloons> ahayzen_, lol.. my library was 0 files and it doesn't run for me
<ahayzen_> balloons, oh damn :(
<balloons> I can do the work to undo things anyways and assume it will work I guss
<jdstrand> bug 1326753 is likely a dupe of bug 1303962
<ubot5> bug 1326753 in mediascanner2 "Mediascanner2 QML applications fail to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326753
<ubot5> bug 1303962 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with apparmor" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303962
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, but this is on trusty desktop...and it *sometimes* works
<jdstrand> ah, then likely not
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, surely that is not apparmor?
<jdstrand> ahayzen_: you could double check by doing 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, nothing appears in syslog
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, nothing appears in any logs which is really worrying :(
<ahayzen_> balloons, do you experience the same? nothing in any of the logs?
<elopio> dpm_: the calendar test calendar_app.tests.test_calendar.TestMainView.test_new_event also fails in trunk. And it's because when you click the a text field for the first time, it doesn't get enabled.
<elopio> that's on create a new event. The second time you click it, it gets the focus.
<balloons> ahayzen_, not entirely sure I can run again and check
<balloons> elopio, there's a bug for that one
<ahayzen_> popey, what direction/actions should we take now?
<balloons> victor actually worked around it and that landed, so trunk should work
<elopio> balloons: I can't find it, do you have the # ?
<popey> so we have two choices? proceed with (trying to) mock home or revert and go back to trampling on ~/Music, right?
<balloons> popey, no we can only trample on ~/Music
<popey> Ok, that's what we do then.
<balloons> but the mediascanner2 issue that stops it from running is a problem
<popey> i thought the ms2 issue only occurred intermittently, not during AP?
<ahayzen_> popey, if it occurs on your machine then you seems to always get it
<balloons> popey, I can't launch the branch at all on my desktop.. it just core dumps
<balloons> and yes ahayzen_ jdstrand nothing in syslog about apparmor denials :-)
<ahayzen_> balloons, i tried running dbus-monitor but couldn't spot anything obvious either
<popey> balloons: any suggestion who might be able to debug this? guessing tvoss / jamesh ?
<balloons> dpm, there is a datepicker helper in the sdk
<balloons> so the tests should be able to use it
<dpm> balloons, ah, nice. Could you help the developer with some pointers as a comment on that MP? I don't think he's got previous AP experience
<balloons> I think I should try on my laptop with a clean home.. maybe the out of mem errors won't appear and it will print something usefulk
<dpm> elopio, oh, so howcome the test_new_event fails on trunk locally but not on Jenkins? Was it disabled somehow in the past?
<balloons> ahh yes the trace is better
<elopio> dpm_: I don't know. The results of the latest MP on trunk are too old and no longer on Jenkins.
<elopio> also, I'm running on trusty. But I'm not sure if jenkins will succeed.
<elopio> on yohan's branch it's currently failing because of the wrong use of skip.
<dpm> elopio, what do you mean by the wrong use of skip?
<elopio> dpm_: I left a comment on the branch. He's trying to skip the test, but without a comment python will raise an exception.
<elopio> dpm_: maybe, if the skip is removed, jenkins will show the same error I'm seeing.
<balloons> dpm, yep, link the bug in there
<balloons> also, he doesn't need to have the     @unittest.skip on the helper function
<balloons> ahayzen_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7595542/ is a dump of me trying to start music app on a blank /home
<ahayzen_> balloons, thanks, as popey said who would be best to debug this?
<balloons> ahayzen_, who has helped you with mediascanner in the past?
<ahayzen_> balloons, jamesh mostly but he cc'd tvoss in the last message related to dbus issued
<balloons> ahayzen_, then I would start with those two for this as well :-)
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool
<dpm> elopio, so do you think you might be able to fix the test as per your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163/comments/532186 ? Or shall we skip it, merge the branch as it is, and block store uploads until the test has been fixed?
<dpm> The branch is over 2 months old, so I'd really like to merge it asap before it diverges even more
<ahayzen_> balloons, i've added your dump to the bug and ping'd a mail the james and thomas...now we wait for a reply :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, so I pushed the backup / restore code. I've no way to confirm it works tho ;-(
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok thanks... i can try in my utopic VM as that was working...
<ahayzen_> balloons, self.home_dir is never set anywhere so it breaks
<balloons> ahayzen_, cool, let me fix quickly
<balloons> ahayzen_, pushed
 * ahayzen_ pulls
<balloons> I still don't know how you have this working
<balloons> ahh, I think there is another issue tho
<ahayzen_> balloons, tests/__init__.p: line 193, file exists
<ahayzen_> balloons, it cannot do the os.mkdir(musicpath)
<balloons> ahayzen_, right.. let me check all the mkdirs and fix
<ahayzen_> balloons, idk my VM seems to work (only has ~30 tracks) ... but i'm not complaining as it is helping us debug autopilot for now :)
<elopio> dpm: I'm not able to fix it, but it's a regression
<elopio> it shouldn't be skipped.
<elopio> it should be fixed in a separate branch by a developer, and no new branches should be merged while we have that regression
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<t1mp> nik90: hi
<nik90> t1mp: I need your opinion on the design I got...https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g34303b1ce_2_0
<t1mp> what do you need an opinion on?
<nik90> t1mp: as you see the home page does not have a header. So I will just be using the MainView.
<t1mp> I thought bottom edge was going to show the clocks in different places, or is the bottom edge different in the alarms page?
<nik90> t1mp: however when a user slides up the bottom panel, the saved alarms will be shown.
<t1mp> nik90: you can still use a Page. Currently just set the title to "" (bad API, with the new API you can set Page.head.mode: "hidden")
<nik90> t1mp: but can I put the page inside a bottom panel?
<t1mp> nik90: yes, should work I think. And once you swipe it up completely, you push it on the PageStack and the header appears :)
<t1mp> nik90: there is an app that does this already.. let me see which one was it
<t1mp> renato: ^was it address-book?
<t1mp> boiko: or messaging-app?
<t1mp> renato, boiko see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g34303b1ce_2_0
<nik90> t1mp: ah so while it is being swiped up, the page is shown, but once the swipe is complete, I push the page into the pagestack
<dpm> elopio, it's a regression where? In AP, or in the test, or in the app?
<t1mp> nik90: yes, that seems the way it should work. If it doesn't work maybe we should make it such that it works
<nik90> t1mp: ok.
<nik90> t1mp: last thing was https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B-I2gOjaTc7dR01RODhVbXBLbkk
<elopio> dpm: in the app. You can give it a try. Open the calendar, go to new event, and then click the name text field.
<renato> nik90, yeah we have that implemented as a private component for address-book-app, message, dialer
<renato> you can copy the code
<nik90> t1mp: is it possible to make the bottom panel indicator hide after a certain time..in the video the "2 active alarms" hint hides after 3 seconds
<nik90> renato: thnx. Do you have a link to that private component?
<t1mp> nik90: we don't have indicators for the panel yet in uitk, and I don't think we will before rtm, so you have to implement that yourself
<renato> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-designer-contact-list/view/head:/src/imports/ContactList/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<nik90> t1mp: ack
<nik90> renato: thnx
<balloons> I love music and mediascanner. Seems I've wiped my entire local music collection
<dpm> elopio, I'm running the DatePicker branch on my desktop, and clicking on the "Event name" field does as expected. What are you seeing? Or should I be running this on a device to reproduce it?
<balloons> pretty slick...
<dpm> see, your storage space problems gone! :)
<balloons> yea.. just a decade or so of music wiped.. heh
<t1mp> balloons: oh, crap.
<dpm> oh really?
<dpm> that sucks
<balloons> well, I don't backup my music folder in my backup run.
<t1mp> balloons: I had something similar with gallery-app (does that use mediascanner?) autopilot tests wiping my ~/Pictures
<balloons> yea, I think it might really be gone
<dpm> ah, shit
<balloons> this is why backup/restore sucks and mocking is the only sane solution
<t1mp> balloons: I agree with that
<balloons> I moved it.. I've no idea how it got caught up
 * balloons sits stunned
<popey> balloons: thepiratebay has a backup of your music for your convenience
<balloons> popey, lol.. I found my of my original work, so I only lost a couple pieces there I think.. Those are backed up :-) But yea, pretty vrazy
<balloons> I'm just confused how it happened
<balloons> time to get forensic.. time to boot from the livecd
<balloons> back in a bit
<jphilipz> popey: hope the suggestions were useful, sent you another suggestion today :)
<balloons> big system offline while the attempted restore runs :-0
<balloons> ahayzen_, I'll be back to hacking when it's odne
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok :)
<mhall119> ahayzen_: nik90: the Community Council is talking about the app dev community in #ubuntu-meeting if you guys care to join and give feedback
<popey> If any core apps devs are about there's a community council meeting in #ubuntu-meeting right now which may be interesting for you to lurk or contribute to
<popey> hahah
<popey> beat me to it
<balloons> too slow!
<elopio> dpm-afk: are you on trusty or utopic?
<elopio> what I see is that nothing happens the first time I click the text field.
<elopio> the second time, it gets focused.
<balloons> elopio, i have time now i can help
<elopio> balloons: can you run the gallery from trunk and try to create a new event, please?
<balloons> you mean calendar yes? and yes
<elopio> sorry, yes
<balloons> elopio, this is the new menu system.. I wonder if I'm missing a component
 * balloons installs ubuntu-sdk
<elopio> balloons: I'm seeing the new menu too, I thought that was the idea.
<balloons> elopio, it is.. I just can't use it.. Finally got a new laptop, so I'm probably missing a lib. Just set it up
<balloons> install almost done and I'll try again. Anyways, let me find the old bug and merge for this
<balloons> hmm.. I'm not seeing it. I'm feeling crazy
<balloons> vthompson isn't about.. but I remember him looking at this and fixing it
<balloons> elopio, cool working now. So what issue are you seeing?
<elopio> balloons: when I click the name text field, it doesn't get the focus.
<elopio> I have to click it twice.
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. it was rssreader!
<balloons> this is what I was thkning of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1321680
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321680 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "TextField onAccepted is fired twice when enter or return is pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> elopio, i believe it only required one click for me
<elopio> hum
<balloons> ahh nope, you are correct
<elopio> balloons: utopic?
<balloons> there's some other issues I see, and yes this is on utopic
<elopio> oh, good :)
<balloons> I also can't get dayview to show up
<elopio> balloons: so, regression right? Not tests fault?
<balloons> elopio, that's a problem.. But the merge in question also changes the new event page and probably should include test updates for it
<balloons> so it's complex :-)
<balloons> I wonder if it's an sdk issue or something within calendar
<balloons> we'll have to look @ the qml
<balloons> elopio, seems like the first textfield requires 2 clicks, then they all work
<elopio> balloons: any text field fails at the first click.
<elopio> after you click one text field, any one works.
<balloons> elopio, yes I agree
 * balloons pulls and tries clock-app
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch. I'll ping you when I'm back to see if you need help.
<elopio> this requires a QML test :D
<balloons> elopio, :-)
<popey> t1mp: any estimate on when https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1317816 will be looked at?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317816 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tab drawer icon color should be the same as the header text color" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> popey: "soon" ;)
<t1mp> popey: it is high on my list, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bugs?search=Search&field.assignee=tpeeters
<t1mp> popey: I'm working on a new header api and adding search to the header now, when that is done I can go through the list of smaller bugs that tweak the header
<t1mp> popey: I don't think I'll get to it this week, and next week I'm at Qt contributor summit mostly, so the week after
<t1mp> popey: lets hope the evenings at QtCS are very boring ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> No irish pubs!
<t1mp> :)
<t1mp> popey: reggae bars then? ;)
<popey> oh that was a great bar.
<popey> I enjoyed that evening.
<t1mp> yes, me too
<t1mp> I had time to sleep 45 minutes and then I had to catch my taxi to the airport
<t1mp> surprisingly, I made it :)
<popey> ouch
<balloons> reggae bar? :-)
<t1mp> balloons: http://www.juulsbar.com/
<t1mp> was it that one?
<popey> yes
<balloons> elopio, if you are back it seems r300 causes the regression
<elopio> balloons: I'm back.
<balloons> renato merged it this morning
<balloons> and the diff is small.. it's weird
<elopio> it's good we found a regression. I'm still not clear on why they keep appearing on trunk, if jenkins and launchpad should prevent it to happen.
<balloons> elopio, I can't find an MP or branch for it
<balloons> ping renato are you about?
<renato> hey guys what are you talking about?
<renato> I merged the tests re-factory today but on the staging branch
<balloons> hey renato http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/revision/300
<balloons> did you accidentally push that to trunk or ?
<renato> no popey asked me to do that
<renato> what is the problem with that?
<balloons> ahh.. well I don't see an MP for it. And despite it being so simple it seems to have exposed / caused a random regression
<balloons> textfields don't activate on the first tap
<balloons> try creating a new event and tap a textfield on r300
<balloons> you have to tap twice for the field to open.. it only occurs on the first one
<balloons> r299 doesn't have this
<elopio> renato: yes, don't worry about the re-factor in the address book, that one was fine, thanks :)
<renato> balloons, this is the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1311125/+merge/217251
<balloons> ahh.. I didn't see it because you pushed it yourself gotcha
<balloons> so yea, when that happens we don't get the test runs which would have caught this
<renato> balloons, maybe the problem is related with line 16-20, these should not be part of this change, I am not sure how this appear on this, I did not change that
<balloons> renato, oh really? Well let's try then and see
<balloons> nope, still exists
<balloons> I don't know why the small amount of code would cause the issue.. it's probably just revealing something in the toolkit
<renato> yes this code only add a new button on the toolbar
<t1mp> balloons: heh.. you don't know so its probably something in the toolkit? ;)
<t1mp> what got broken?
<balloons> t1mp, caught yay! of course it's the toolkit!
<balloons> t1mp, so renato added a new button to the toolbar as he says and we are seeing some weird behavoir with textfields
<t1mp> let me branch calendar-app
<t1mp> will it work on desktop? or do I need to install dependencies first that will mess up my system?
<balloons> t1mp, yep the breakage shows on the desktop, it's where I am
<balloons> renato, is this import needed btw? doesn't seem to make sense: import QtQuick.Window 2.0
<t1mp> weirdness,
<t1mp> tim@trusty:~/dev$ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<t1mp> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<renato> balloons, this is part of the code in line 16]
<t1mp> lp is not responding to my pulls/branches
<balloons> renato, thanks for confirming.. so removed it too.. we should push an mp to do that
<balloons> I'm playing with the properties of the button to see if one of them is causing it
<balloons> or merely the existence of another button
<balloons> seems to point to the latter
<t1mp> where should I get this? file:///home/tim/dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar.qml:4 module "Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed
<balloons> t1mp, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<balloons> it's in universe
<balloons> ubuntu-sdk-libs or install it directly
<t1mp> I'm no trusty, its not there?
<balloons> as of last month no.. i'm not sure if it's there now or not
<t1mp> *on trusty
<balloons> I don't think it matters
<jphilipz> popey: hope the suggestions were useful, sent you another suggestion today :)
<balloons> t1mp, indeed it doesn't matter
<balloons> here I'll push a branch
<t1mp> anyway, I can run it when I comment out the syncmonitor
<balloons> t1mp, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/regress-test
<balloons> t1mp, yea.. basically I removed everything renato did, just made another button.. that's enough to trigger it
<t1mp> balloons: how should I reproduce? I go to new event and edit in a textfield?
<balloons> t1mp, yep go to a texfield and attempt to select it
<balloons> the first click won't select the field
<balloons> t1mp, then revert to trunk r299 and see that it works on the first click
<t1mp> ok, confirmed
<balloons> t1mp, ok cool.. so looking at the qml.. look in newevenentryfield.qml
<balloons> the textfield being used it defined there
<balloons> trying to make a simple example
<t1mp> something weird is happening
<t1mp> the popover that shows the two actions doesn't close properly after the new page is pushed
<t1mp> so that is eating the events.
<t1mp> if I remove the pageStack.push from the action, it does close the popover
<balloons> t1mp, ahh interesting
<balloons> t1mp, are the icons working properly too.. seems weird to show 1, but then have the others in a popover
<t1mp> balloons: it was designed like that. If there is the tabs drawer button on the left, there should be at most two buttons on the right
<t1mp> if there are more than two buttons on the right, they go in an overflow
<balloons> I figured, just curious
<t1mp> I am guessing those rules will change for desktop/tablet since there is plenty of space for more buttons
<balloons> t1mp, so do you have enough to go on now?
<t1mp> I'm confused now why this happens ;)
<balloons> t1mp, how can I help? I've been trying to create a slim version of this to play with.
<t1mp> I am trying to figure out what is the problem
<t1mp> it seems it all works fine, except if in onTriggered, there is a pageStack.push().. then the Popover.close() that is called in onTriggered for the listitem (which represents the action) is not executed
<t1mp> balloons: a small qml program that can reproduce this would be useful
<t1mp> for reporting the bug
<balloons> t1mp, I'll work on it
<t1mp> thanks
<t1mp> 21:12:33 < balloons> t1mp, caught yay! of course it's the toolkit!
<t1mp> balloons: ^ you were right! ;)
<t1mp> when pushing a new page, the list of actions in the header changes, which destroys the list items in the popover that shows the actions
<t1mp> ^ and that happens before the onTriggered of the list item which should close the popover is executed
<t1mp> that messes up things
<balloons> t1mp, awesome. I have a simple example almost ready
<t1mp> balloons: great. can you report the bug and attach the example there?
<t1mp> I am still figuring out how to fix this
<balloons> t1mp, yep will do
<t1mp> thanks
<t1mp> balloons: can you send me the link to the bug when you reported it?
<balloons> t1mp, i just reported it, but lp might have eaten it
<balloons> this is the branch lp:~nskaggs/+junk/pagestack-push
<balloons> there we go t1mp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1326963
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326963 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "New header toolbar popover eats events" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> balloons: I found it by searching for nskaggs :)
<t1mp> ah
<t1mp> thanks!
<balloons> ty for the help in determining the issue
<t1mp> balloons: yw
<t1mp> balloons: I linked a branch with the fix :)
<t1mp> balloons: now I have to think hard to see if I can come up with a regression test
<balloons> t1mp, wow, that's what I call service!
<t1mp> balloons: don't be too enthusiastic.. next we have to land it ;)
<balloons> t1mp, I know, I know.. that could be a week
<Neo31> Hello, I am looking for a guide to package a QtQuick2 Extension Library. Do I have to add it as a dependency for the QML click package or do I just include the library into the QML click package?
<t1mp> Neo31: click packages don't have dependencies (as I understood it), so you include the lib in the package
<Neo31> thank you t1mp
<Neo31> t1mp, can you provide a file structure for where to include the library in the click package please?
<pmcgowan> Neo31, if you use qtcreator it should do that for you, or you can check the template there to see how it would do it
<yakiza> anyone here
<yakiza>  i need help
<balloons> yakiza, hard to know what it is you need
<Neo31> pmcgowan, it did run the qml+extension out of the box (good this wasn't the case in the early releases) but building the click package shows this error "It is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target"
<pmcgowan> ah
<pmcgowan> your kit needs to be set up properly
<pmcgowan> Neo31, did you make an armhf ubuntu kit for your project?
<pmcgowan> balloons, might remember how to do that
<balloons> pmcgowan, Neo31 no one has to remember anymore as it's a part of developer.u.c now :-) http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<pmcgowan> nice
<yakiza> ballons i spoke to  private
<balloons> yakiza, please feel free to ask whatever question you have to the channel. ask directly no reason to ask if you can ask, or if someone is about, etc
<yakiza> ok
<yakiza>  look
<yakiza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFOaYv_22go
<yakiza>  this video
<yakiza>  i did this
<yakiza>  and when i go to write on my teamspeak in the end   my
<yakiza> 192.168.....
<yakiza>   i get an error
<yakiza> faild to connect to server
<yakiza> there is my problem
<yakiza> ballons can you help me with taht
<t1mp> balloons, renato here is the MR for the fix https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/closeActionsPopover/+merge/222261
<t1mp> balloons, renato feel free to test the branch and comment on the MR. I will ask a review from the SDK team tomorrow
<t1mp> elopio: if you are still around, could you review the autopilot part of https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/closeActionsPopover/+merge/222261 ?
<renato> t1mp, thanks
<balloons> t1mp, thanks mate
<balloons> ahayzen_, re: music.. didn't we discuss just moving to unconfined again/
<ahayzen_> balloons, we *are* unconfined again aren't we?
<balloons> ahayzen_, well as unconfined the mocking should work
<ahayzen_> balloons, even in trunk http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/click/apparmor.json
<balloons> ahayzen_, btw don't run the tests on your desktop at the moment, unless you want to lose stuff like me :-)
<ahayzen_> balloons, i'm running in a VM...where does it go? lol
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes I know it's in trunk, lol, I did it
<balloons> I mean I forgot, but I remember now
<ahayzen_> yeah you did
<ahayzen_> balloons, does it not move it to ~/Music.old like before?
<balloons> ahayzen_, it wiped several folders.. all sorts of weird stuff
<balloons> just not good to be mucking around in /home
<ahayzen_> balloons, oh as in it removes /home!
<balloons> ahayzen_, and the merge is still unconfined.. so are we sure the mocking doesn't work
<balloons> man I hate being sick
<balloons> I'm feeling crazy
<ahayzen_> balloons, :(... i just did it on my vm and it removed all the folders in /home/$USER lol
<ahayzen_> balloons, hope you get better soon
<balloons> ahayzen_, yea.. goes nuts
<balloons> ahayzen_, did you do it with the latest code.. as of say 13 mins ago?
<ahayzen_> balloons, i think it was #496
<ahayzen_> nik90, that is the latest that has been pushed no?
 * ahayzen_ now needs to rebuild his /home
<balloons> ahayzen_, yea that was the latest.. anyways, let's just remove all that
<balloons> ahayzen_, I reverted everything and pushed again
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok so what state is it in now?
 * ahayzen_ wonders what happened when it ran on jenkins
<ahayzen_> oh loads of pep8 errors :/
<Neo31> balloons, thank you for the link concerning armhf click packages, just a little question, i have been using ubuntu 14.04 since the alpha release and it is still showing framework 13.10 even after a full system update (do-release-upgrade show that i have the latest version)
<balloons> ahayzen_, the state should be the same as before hah..
<balloons> the mediascanner2 issues are the breakers for me
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah it appears to be reading ~/Music now
<ahayzen_> balloons, but i have nothing in ~/Music so it then starts stating that nothing is in the library
<balloons> Neo31, not sure what you mean
<Neo31> i've been using 14.04 alpha release, after system update i still have framework 13.10 when using ubuntu-sdk
<ahayzen_> balloons, fyi from tvoss relating to your mediascanner2 dump... 'Sure, happy to look into it. I'm close to EOD, so tomorrow it is. We'll keep you posted in this thread and update the bug as I gain insight.'
<Neo31> I am not sure if this might cause any problems. maybe i should purge and resintall ubuntu-sdk or reinstall the whole system balloons
<Neo31> i was just asking for suggestions
<balloons> Neo31, you should be able to make a new target
<balloons> perhaps the name is just the same but the target is 14.04
<balloons> hard to say.. however, you can make a new target
<balloons> no need to re-install.. if you really feel the need you can purge and re-install ubuntu-sdk if you think something is up
<balloons> I can't imagine it's needed
<Neo31> thank you balloons
<balloons> ahayzen_, looks like jenkins is running utopic tests again properly.. and showing the same as I see locally
<ahayzen_> balloons, is that good or bad lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-06
<asdfasdf> Is there a way to run the phone emulator from the SDK?
<asdfasdf> Nevermind, found it
<mihir> balloons: any idea, why it is failing Jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/MutiEventOnSameSlot/+merge/216507
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: ping, i saw the recent devel-proposed already has a debug policy. I just tried it and i can run and connect to the gdb server , but the app itself is rejected by the Mir server: "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<zbenjamin> "
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<dpm> morning DanChapman!
<mihir> DanChapman: dpm Good Morning :)
<dpm> hey mihir :)
<mihir> dpm: Jenkins getting failed on Calendar any idea
<dpm> mihir, I know balloons investigated it and came up with some conclusions, and I'm trying to figure out what needs fixing
<dpm> I'm looking at this right now
<mihir> dpm: okay thanks !!
<DanChapman> hey dpm, mihir :-)
<dpm> mihir, would you be able to do 2 very trivial reviews for calculator? -> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+activereviews
<mihir> dpm: sure, i'll look into that by EOD
<dpm> thanks!
<mihir> dpm: i have approved it both of them.
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> thanks mihir
<dpm> mihir, quick question: do you know what this translatable message is supposed to mean? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-calendar-app/ca/5/+translate ? It's been causing some confusion to translators, and after even seeing it in the UI, I'm not sure I understand what it means
<popey> dpm: well that's interesting and odd
<popey> i think %1 is pulling in the event length argument, but I don't know what the E is
<dpm> yeah, I think that string needs fixing, but I cannot figure out to what :)
<mihir> dpm: actually this is for All Day event
<mihir> so if there are 3 all day events on same date it shows on top 3E where %1 is an argument
<dpm> yes, I see it appearing there
<popey> oh!
<mihir> dpm: like this , text = i18n.tr("%1E").arg(events.length)
<popey> "3 events"
<popey> So "E" Should say "Events"
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> ok, I'll send a fix
<mihir> popey: it wouldn't feet in weekview i guess,
<popey> oh of course
<popey> yes, i see that here, I have a 2E on a line
<popey> i dont like that ☻
<mihir> Hmm okay , i'll try to change that in 2 Events is that okay dpm,popey ?
<popey> well that wont fit
<popey> as you say in week view
<mihir> Hmmm , yup. what would you suggest ?
<popey> well it's inconsistent with the events in the rest of the view
<popey> events are shown as bubbles with a blob in the corner
<popey> an all day event is just an event that happens to last all day - so has no time, but has a description and a blob
<popey> (thinking aloud here)
<mihir> popey: how about same in Google calendar, stick those bubble on top ?
<popey> it makes sense, but you can't fit many in
<popey> and its hard to seleect them.
<popey> well, there's the popup for selecting them...
<mihir> yup, when you tap on number there will be pop-up
<popey> dpm: what do you think, I'm not sure how to show that
<popey> can you file a bug to track the %1E issue so we can track it
<popey> rather than just an ad-hoc conversation between the three of us on irc
<mihir> popey: dpm there is already one , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1320009
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320009 in Ubuntu Calendar App "i18n issue" [Undecided,New]
<popey> awesome!
<mihir> dpm: what is the PPA name you created for syncMonitor , Calenar app is carshing
<dpm> mihir, popey, ok, I've added my suggestion to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1320009
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320009 in Ubuntu Calendar App "i18n issue" [Medium,Triaged]
<mihir> dpm: shall I push the Mr with same change?
<dpm> mihir, it's the regular core apps PPA, and the package name is: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1 -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages?field.name_filter=sync&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<dpm> mihir, if you're happy with the suggestion, please go ahead and submit a MP
<popey> thanks dpm
<popey> that'll do for now.
<mihir> dpm: sure, but popey if you get some idea about that let's disucss
<popey> yeah, will have a think.
<popey> been playing with calendar more recently now it's more stable and functional ☻
<mihir> popey: \m/
<mihir> popey: when you get time to test one MR, that would be great.
<popey> which one?
<dpm> oh we've got scopes in the store already, cool!
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109
<mihir> the repetation options
<mihir> dpm: i have updated with latest PPA , is there any moer dependency for Ubuntu.SyncMonitor ?
<dpm> mihir, it didn't seem to need any more dependencies, but let me know if anything is missing
<mihir> dpm: it says  calendar.qml:71 SyncMonitor is not a type
<mihir> dpm:sorry , calendar.qml:4 module "Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed
<dpm> mihir, can you give me the output of this command? apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<mihir> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7600565/
<dpm> mihir, well, you don't have it installed :)
<dpm> mihir, try sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<mihir> dpm: thanks, i installed , sync-monitor only , it worked  thanks :)
<dpm> cool :)
<popey> dpm: pushed out meeting back as I have some dogfooding to do right now.
<dpm> ok, no worries
<nik90> dpm: is https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-desktop-l10n-1325626/+merge/222287 ready to go?
<dpm> nik90, yes :)
<nik90> dpm: approved
<dpm> \o/
<mihir> dpm: popey this how it looks if i use whole word Events , http://imgur.com/pk4X7yB
<mihir> dpm: popey what do you think ?
<popey> I don't like it ☻
<dpm> mihir, I think I'd stick to the shorter form until we have a better solution. In any case, "Events" won't fit in the week view on a phone
<mihir> dpm: yup ,  that looks more decent than this.
<popey> +1
<mihir> dpm: here is the MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1320009/+merge/222296
<mihir> popey:  if you find any issue /suggestion  with repeat options  MR, let me know :)
<popey> k
<dpm> mihir, reviewed
<mihir> dpm: how many reminder options would you suggest, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1322547
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322547 in Ubuntu Calendar App "'Remind me' time options are overly limited" [Medium,In progress]
<nik90> dpm, popey: I am thinking of rejecting https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-analog-clock-improve/+merge/219119
<nik90> dpm, popey: I will of course provide the reasons for doing so. Do you agree?
<popey> yes
<dpm> mihir, I don't know, tbh, I thought the options we've got would be enough. I think if we add all of his suggestions, we'll end up with a really long option selector. I'd be tempted to ask him to come up with a proposal himself
<dpm> nik90, sounds good to me
<mihir> dpm: agreed.
<mihir> dpm: should I move it in wishlist  ?
<dpm> mihir, yes, perhaps, but please add a comment
<ahayzen> dpm, you mind checking over https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1325626/+merge/222303
<ogra_> dpm, thanks for subscribing me to the blueprint !
<dpm> ogra_, ah, cool, thanks for attending! :-)
<ahayzen> dpm, the clock .desktop has an _ before name, comment and keywords...whereas we don't ... and we have tr() around the name ... should i also change this to be the same as clock?
<dpm> hi ahayzen, looking...
<ahayzen> dpm, because this doesn't appear to totally work, i don't think, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1325626/+merge/222303
<dpm> ahayzen, so your initial MP makes sense, and I'll approve it now. But to get translations loaded in the apps scope, you'll need to implement the same as either of the two branches in bug 1318008 do
<ubot5> bug 1318008 in gallery-app "Core apps .desktop files do not included translated strings" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318008
<ahayzen> dpm, ok ... blimey they are bigger changes ;)
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, but actually not that big. What makes those diffs bigger is the update of the .pot file
<dpm> and removal of the po/po.pro file
<ahayzen> dpm, seem to be lots of cmake changes as well? ... my two favourite things cmake and translations in one merge lol
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> yes, there are a few cmake changes
<ahayzen> dpm, i'll have a go see how far i get :)
<dpm> cool, thanks ahayzen!
<ahayzen> need to learn about translations somehow
<mzanetti> dpm: regarding that translation
<dpm> hey
<mzanetti> dpm: I don't think this even can be translated at that point
<mzanetti> dpm: becuase a translator always needs the original string but we don't have that here
<mzanetti> also, how would a translation look like in this case? say you want to change the order as you said in the comment
<mzanetti> what would you do as a translator?
<mzanetti> you get "%1 %2", would you just translate it as "%2 %1" ?
<dpm> mzanetti, this is not different to other translations with parameters in other parts of Ubuntu. Yes, that'd be one option. Or in Catalan I'd just translated as "%1 de %2" (not changing the order, but adding a preposition)
<ahayzen> dpm, what would you put for the keywords for the music-app?
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... fair enough...
<dpm> mzanetti, but if there is a standard Qt Locale format that outputs "year, month" already, I'd prefer that too, which would mean less work for translators and would output the string arranged in the right way already
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, I agree...
<om26er> t1mp, Hi! can you comment about bug 1327171 ?
<ubot5> bug 1327171 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "The back button in the header is a missed target, needs more area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327171
<dpm> ahayzen, perhaps "music;songs;play;tracks;player;tunes" ?
<ahayzen> dpm, cool thanks, is that the things which helps the unity dash search?
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, I seem to remember they're for that
<t1mp> om26er: hmm.. I never had that issue, but I'm not using the phone a lot
<t1mp> can someone who uses the phone as their main phone confirm that bug?
<t1mp> popey: ^ ?
<ahayzen> dpm, i'll put the ones you have suggested for now someone can always add more :)
<dpm> great, thanks ahayzen!
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/translator-comments/+merge/222295/comments/532571
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, thanks. I'll try to come up with a fix that removes the need for translation. But I think in the meantime this will help with context for translators
<mzanetti> dpm: couldn't find anything which would catch all the examples we just listed
<mzanetti> so I guess this is indeed the proper thing to do
<dpm> ah, ok
<t1mp> dpm: as an avenger, can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1327171 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327171 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "The back button in the header is a missed target, needs more area" [Undecided,New]
<popey> t1mp: which? the bug om26er posted?
<t1mp> popey: yes, the one that I just asked dpm to comment on
<om26er> popey, t1mp seems the left edge might be conflicting with the back button
<dpm> t1mp, I can. I can also confirm that something similar happens on the other side: right-side actions in the header are often difficult to tap: they either tend to be missed or the last action on the right tends to activate the right edge
<t1mp> dpm: ok, thanks. for the right side we have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1320863
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320863 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Rightmost icon in header needs a margin" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> i can't say I have noticed that much
<om26er> popey, use with one hand or two ?
<t1mp> popey: me neither, so I'm asking for feedback from people who use the phone more
<popey> two because I have small ladyhands
<t1mp> om26er: maybe that's it, I also use two hands
<ahayzen> t1mp, i initially found that the back/tab button area was too far left, but once i knew it was further across than i thought i don't miss it often now
<t1mp> ok, thanks for the feedback
<dpm> t1mp, how can you be using two hands to tap the back button? http://filocoaching.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/multitasking.jpg ?
<t1mp> ahayzen, popey I'll paste your comments on the bug report also
<ahayzen> dpm, do i need to regenerate the *.pot files ... i've run click-buddy --dir . --no-clean
<t1mp> dpm: that dude doesn't even use his feet to type.. amateur ;)
<ahayzen> lol
<dpm> t1mp, indeed, and he's only got 2 monitors!
<dpm> ahayzen, yes, you'll then need to copy the updated po/$SOMELONGNAME.pot file from the /tmp/tmp.* directory that contains the build into your source tree
<ahayzen> dpm, i think i have done it right, could you check over? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1318008/+merge/222315
<ahayzen> dpm, also i was just wondering how does the application name in the .desktop get translated as it does not appear to be added in any of the examples mps or mine? or is it already in the .pot somewhere?
<dpm> ahayzen, awesome, on the phone atm, but will look at it in a few minutes
<dpm> ahayzen, it gets put in the .pot
<dpm> and then when building the click, its translations are put into the .desktop file
<ahayzen> ah ok cool
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: are there any apparmor denials?
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: grep DEN /var/log/syslog
<zbenjamin> wait i need to start the app again
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: thats all i get
<zbenjamin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7601299/
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: ok, those would be denied by DAC and a read-only image anyway, no? (ie, the user can't write out those files)
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: yeah i think thats not the issue right?
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: as long as gdbserver is not injected everything works. So the script works
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: no. I'm going to mark the debug policy group bug as fixed then. if you see any apparmor denials, please file a new bug
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: any change we can get that for older policies too?
<zbenjamin> chance
<jdstrand> I guess I could add it to the 14.04 (1.1) policy. people shouldn't be using the 13.10 policy (1.0) any more
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: yeah that would be awesome :)
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: any idea who i can ping about how to find out why Mir is rejecting the App?
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: maybe wask in #ubuntu-mir?
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: but hold on a sec
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: i wonder if this is aproblem because the app id , the upstart process pid (gdbserver) and the app pid are different, so upstart would report a different pid than the one connecting to Mir
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: ok, we don't have any explicit denials for mir sockets or anything (ie, things that would prevent logging the denial), so yeah, ask in #ubuntu-mir
<jdstrand> zbenjamin: possibly? Saviq might be able to comment on that
<zbenjamin> jdstrand: ok thx
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, that's definitely that
<Saviq> zbenjamin, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/application_manager.cpp#L676
<Saviq> zbenjamin, we authorize based on PID right now
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i feared that, any idea how i can make that work?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, quickest workaround would be to force --desktop_file_hint= on the command line
<Saviq> zbenjamin, longer term we'll have to transition to auth based on cgroups
<zbenjamin> Saviq: the point of the click launcher is to get rid of the desktop file hint
<Saviq> zbenjamin, I know, I know
<Saviq> zbenjamin, that's why I said workaround
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and anyway that would be internal to the launcher in gdb mode
<Saviq> zbenjamin, users wouldn't know
<Saviq> jdstrand, do you know if all our apps are being put in cgroups already?
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok , but then we need to make sure the desktop file hint does not disappear before the cgroup is working
<Saviq> zbenjamin, there's one more approach mhr3 tried out https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-mir/authenticate-via-apparmor
<jdstrand> Saviq: I think that is what ted did with UAL to make sure lifecycle could handle the oxide sandbox, no?
<Saviq> jdstrand, makes sense, yes
<Saviq> zbenjamin, so enabling auth per cgroup instead of PID should be doable somewhat now
<Saviq> zbenjamin, could you file a bug against unity-mir please
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i could :) and i will
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and mention that in the click launcher (and vice versa)
<Saviq> zbenjamin, pfft!
<zbenjamin> Saviq: you mean like # work around bug #12345 ? something like that?
<ubot5> bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<zbenjamin> lol
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah ;)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: so i pass the desktop file hint to the app right?
<zbenjamin> just to make it work for now
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yes
<Saviq> zbenjamin, when launching under gdbserver
<zbenjamin> ok
<Saviq> zbenjamin, that will escape app lifecycle, though, just FYI
<dpm> ahayzen, just had a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1318008/+merge/222315 - according to LP, it seems there is a conflict that needs fixing, and I've added a comment for a small fix
<Saviq> zbenjamin, so it won't be suspended / killed as usual
<zbenjamin> Saviq: meh, so i cannot send a stop event to it with upstart?
<ahayzen> dpm, cool thanks i must have branched before the other mp landed :).... inline comments \o/
<Saviq> zbenjamin, that you can
<Saviq> zbenjamin, I mean that unity8+unity-mir won't
<zbenjamin> Saviq: another problem might be that gdbserver will receive the SIGSTOP when put into background ?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, that's the thing - it won't
<zbenjamin> Saviq: instead of the app right?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, 'cause that upstart job won't be considered as an app at all
<zbenjamin> Saviq: yeah lets say we have cgroups, and dropped the desktop hint
<Saviq> zbenjamin, only the app process, with unity-mir not caring why
<Saviq> zbenjamin, then the whole thing will be SIGSTOPed
<Saviq> zbenjamin, whole cgrouo
<Saviq> cgroup
<ahayzen> dpm, updated please rereview when you have a moment
<dpm> ahayzen, sure. I'm trying to figure out why the translations don't make it to the final .desktop file now
<ahayzen> dpm, i've probably done something wrong somewhere i used the calculator mp as a template to my changes
<zbenjamin> Saviq: hm what about the authorize by apparmor thing? Would that behave different in that case? SIGSTOPPING gdbserver might be a problem because it has open sockets to the gdb running on the host..
<dpm> ahayzen, there needs to be a cmake rule that calls intltool-merge to put the translations in the final .desktop file
<Saviq> zbenjamin, no, we need to stop the whole cgroup
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and I don't think it would be a problem, you're debuggin after all, it will only be an issue after you time out?
<dpm> ahayzen, I've not yet checked, doing several things at the same time atm :)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: yeah depending on how big or small the timeout is. Lets say you want to debug app resume
<ahayzen> dpm, the change at line 55?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, then you only need 3s
<Saviq> zbenjamin, 'cause the app is stopped after 3s
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and for resurrection it'll be started again from scratch anyway, so any sockets will need to reconnect
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i thought it will just receive a SIGCONT?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, that's resume, resurrection is different
<Saviq> zbenjamin, resurrection is when it will first get SIGSTOP
<Saviq> zbenjamin, then SIGKILL through OOM
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and will get started again when you want it back
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, that should do it, but when I build the .click, the final .desktop file does not contain the translations
<zbenjamin> Saviq: will i get a application stopped signal from upstart in that case?
<ahayzen> dpm, damn :/
<Saviq> zbenjamin, the job will go away, yes
<Saviq> zbenjamin, with an "unexpected" exit status
<zbenjamin> ok , and also the small screenshot of the app in unity?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, we'll be screenshotting apps on suspend
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok in that case QtC would assume the application has exited and close the debugging session
<Saviq> zbenjamin, then use those screenshots on app resurrection
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, I think the only way to test resurrection would be to "persistently" make an app run under gdbserver
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and block on main()
<Saviq> zbenjamin, so that you can connect to it when it's resurrected
<zbenjamin> Saviq: what i'm doing is listening to : UbuntuAppLaunch.observer_add_app_stop(on_stopped, state), in the launcher. As long as that is fired when the app is killed we should be fine
<Saviq> zbenjamin, check out unity-mir http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/222
<Saviq> zbenjamin, that reworked our upstart↔unity-mir comms
<Saviq> zbenjamin, should show you how we consider apps to behave
<dpm> popey, do you mind if we move the apps upload meeting to 30 mins later?
<popey> sure
<popey> done
<zbenjamin> Saviq: does the SIGKILL happen always? or just if we need memory?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, latter
<Saviq> zbenjamin, it's based on OOM
<Saviq> +killer
<Saviq> zbenjamin, we just set up scores (so that background apps are more likely to be killed than shell / foreground apps)
<zbenjamin> i see, thats why it never happend for me when i was testing with just one up :)
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and let the kernel do the rest
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, try 15 or so ;)
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you can also mimic it by kill -SIGKILL the app when it's unfocused
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you will see it still there on the dash and tapping that will actually relaunch it
<Saviq> zbenjamin, only this case is special, SIGCONT apps won't (shouldn't) even really notice
<zbenjamin> ok good to know. The important thing however is that the upstart stop will be reported as stopped to the launcher.
<zbenjamin> upstart job i mean
<dpm> ahayzen, hm, I cannot figure out why the translations are not merged into the .desktop file, but I have to go for lunch now. You can have a look at the calculator app to see if there is anything else missing. Running 'click-buddy --dir . --no-clean' and looking at the build directory will show you how the final .desktop file with translations would look like
<zbenjamin> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1327216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327216 in unity-mir "Use cgroups / apparmor profile to authorize application connections to MIR" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> it seems as if the merge rule would not find the .po files where to read the translations to put into the .desktop file from
<ahayzen> dpm, ok i'll have a look at the other two mps thanks for your help so far
<Saviq> zbenjamin, thanks
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<dpm> thanks popey
<zbenjamin> Saviq: do you know if there is a way to query the desktop file path from appid?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you should be able to just pass appid to --desktop_file_hint
<Saviq> zbenjamin, (we know, sneaky)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ooo thats neat ;)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: works
<Saviq> zbenjamin, cool
<karni> Who tak I talk to about using QtLocation from C++? our doc site is non-existent :( http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtLocation/qtlocation-module.html
<karni> ah, here it is: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtLocation.location-positioning-cpp/
<balloons> I'll take new translation for $100 alex!
<popey> שום שעון מתוחכם שמספק מתזמן, שעון עצר, התרעות ושעון עולמ
<popey> hows your hebrew?
<popey> we can do arabic if you like الوقت;وقت;الساعة;ساعة;مؤقت;ساعة إيقاف;ساعة ايقاف;منبه;تنبيه;إيقاظ;ايقاظ
<balloons> עדיין עובד על זה
<popey> if that says "blame popey"....
<dpm> ha, nice :)
<balloons> popey, LOL
<ahayzen> dpm, i still haven't figured out wht music-app doesn't translate i spotted a few differences and pushed them...any ideas?
<dpm> ahayzen, just came back from lunch, let me try again
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks ... i'll continue trying as well
<dpm> ahayzen, ah, one of them is not necessary, the --add-comments argument in po/CMakeLists.txt is already specified, so you're adding it twice. But it should not affect the .desktop file translations
<ahayzen> dpm, the calc/clock mps had it twice so i added it lol
<dpm> ah :)
<ahayzen> dpm, i'll remove it in the next commit i do
<dpm> yeah, not too much of an issue
<dpm> ahayzen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7602186/ :)
<dpm> evil braces
<popey> dpm: can you upload to the store?
<dpm> popey, sure, do you have the click url?
<ahayzen> dpm, ah damn lol how did it not explode with syntax errors lol
<popey> dpm: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.clock_1.0.430_all.click
<dpm> ahayzen, my thoughts too :)
<ahayzen> dpm, dpm_  translations in my .desktop! woooo ... pushed please retest :)
<dpm> \m/
<dpm_> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/changerequest/
<popey> approved
<dpm> rock on
<popey> calculator now
<popey> r279 good dpm ?
<ahayzen> dpm, once that is in is that all the translation work for now or is there anything else i need to do to music-app?
<dpm> popey, yep, that's the one too
<dpm> ahayzen, that should be pretty much it. I'm testing your latest changes now, we can probably get this into the store next
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> k
<dpm> ahayzen, top-approved
<ahayzen> dpm, yey :D
<ahayzen> dpm, do we poke popey with the click once it is merged?
<dpm> ahayzen, he's aware we want to upload Music
<ahayzen> sweet :)
<popey> he is
<dpm> but we can poke him nevertheless, just for the fun of it ;)
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> :)
<dpm> balloons, did you see my reply to your e-mail re: calendar? What do you think we need to do next to get the landings back in shape?
<balloons> dpm, I'm working on a branch at the moment to fix the test with a workaround
<balloons> but no, I've not seen your reply
<dpm> balloons, ah, nm, my mistake, you replied already but hadn't checked my e-mail since. So forget the question :)
<balloons> dpm, heh :-)
<dpm> balloons, ok, read your e-mail now, sounds good to me, thanks!
<balloons> excellent
<popey> dpm: please upload http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.279_all.click
<dpm> elopio, I need to come back to you about the reminders tests. Have you had the chance to look more into them?
<elopio> dpm: not yet, sorry.
<dpm_> elopio, np, when do you think you might be able to? We're a bit blocked with it right now. Or could you give us some pointers on your findings so far, so that someone else can take over?
<mihir> popey: ping
<dpm_> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/154/changerequest/
<elopio> dpm: you can run the tests on your machine and you will see the segfault.
<elopio> checking the logs might give more information, but probably we will have to go back to mardy to understand what changed.
<mihir> popey: after new header dropdown for sync monitor , does icons looks too big on device too like desktop , http://i.imgur.com/rNjHQB0.png ?
<popey> dpm_: approved
<dpm_> awesome
<popey> music ready or shall I do terminal instead?
<ahayzen> popey, still running in jenkins i think
<popey> ok, terminal it is
<ahayzen> popey, music has merged \o/
<ahayzen> lol
<dpm_> elopio, hm, I cannot get the reminders tests even to run. I've got evernote-sdk-python3 installed, but I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7602370/ - any ideas?
<elopio> dpm: you need to install the evernote sdk from the apps ppa
<t1mp> kalikiana: I thought I could simply run the qml files in our unit test dir using qmlscene, like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7602379/
<t1mp> kalikiana: but it doesn't work while qmltestrunner works fine. Do you know how I get the Qt.test to work?
<t1mp> or to be ignore
<dpm> elopio, that's where I installed it from, it's not in the archive
<elopio> dpm: run the tests with autopilot3 run reminders
<dpm> ah
<dpm_> elopio, I just ran the tests on my desktop - is this similar to what you're getting? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7602388/
<GigaHash> Hi all! Anyone know how to fix "<not accessible>" value in debugger? (Qt5.2.1 ubuntu-sdk, Qt Creator 3.0.1)
<elopio> dpm: the same two error, but maybe you already had an evernote account
<elopio> oh, I see the segfault now
<elopio> Jun  6 17:26:52 avenc kernel: [277384.337262] reminders[1841]: segfault at 1b ip 00007fa19ca91034 sp 00007fff502f55a8 error 4 in libaccounts-qt5.so.1.2.0[7fa19ca81000+1a000]
<elopio> I think that's the new thing, I suspect it's the cause of the failure.
<popey> dpm_: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.73_armhf.click please upload
<dpm_> mardy, it seems that the Reminders app tests are failing on a libaccounts-qt5 segfault ^^ - could you give us a hand figuring out what's going on?. The full log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7602388/
<dpm_> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/157/changerequest/
<t1mp> elopio: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/closeActionsPopover/+merge/222261
<t1mp> elopio: I'm not sure what to do with this test, but your comment makes sense
<t1mp> elopio: I'll have dinner now, we can discuss it afterwards (in 20 min)
<popey> dpm_: done, thanks
<popey> Is music ready?
<elopio> t1mp: ok.
<elopio> t1mp: ping me when you are back. If it's easier to test on autopilot than on qml, then we can just move it to a new suite.
<t1mp> elopio: I'm back
<t1mp> elopio: yes, this one seems much easier to test from autopilot than qml
<elopio> t1mp: we have added a couple of regression tests for the widgets before, so that's ok. But I wouldn't like them to be mixed.
<elopio> t1mp: what about making a module in ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/widgets and put it there?
<elopio> or ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/components
<t1mp> elopio: yes, that makes sense
<t1mp> elopio: I guess apps that have their own components do the same?
<balloons> elopio, +1. Best for the toolkit itself to keeps it's test seperate
<t1mp> elopio: sure. you are right that it doesn't belong with the cpo tests
<dpm_> popey, sorry, hadn't seen the question. Yes, music is ready
<popey> ok, will do now
<popey> dpm_: what rev?
<dpm_> popey, latest trunk, r484
<elopio> t1mp: actually, currently on the apps I have been mixing the tests for the helpers and the tests for the functionality. I should probably stop doing that.
<dpm_> popey, I need to go in a few mins. Do you have someone else that can do the .click uploads?
<dpm_> popey, actually, nevermind, appointment postponed, I'll still be around for a bit
<popey> yes
<popey> balloons can do it too
 * balloons flexes
<dpm_> popey, it seems that phablet-screenshot is broken again with image 71 - do you know of any workaround?
<popey> yes
<popey>     adb shell mirscreencast -m /tmp/mir_socket -n1 -f $MIRFILENAME
<popey> change /tmp/mir_socket to /var/run/mir_socket
<popey> ahayzen: does mediascanner only scan ~/Music? (if I move my music to ~/_music - will mediascanner still find it?)
<ahayzen> popey, err i think so try it :)
<ahayzen> popey, i assume so as thats how the autopilot used to work
<popey> lets see
<dpm_> mzanetti, still around?
<mzanetti> dpm_: yes sir
<dpm_> :)
<dpm_> mzanetti, something totally unrelated to reminders: so cwayne has pinged me to see if we could get some packages into the right-edge PPA for the MAE image
<mzanetti> dpm_: what packages?
<dpm_> mzanetti, these fix some internationalization issues and they're already in image 78, but the MAE image is stuck at 58
<mzanetti> dpm_: for apps? or unity8?
<dpm_> mzanetti, for Unity8. The main one would be indicator-network. The latest version from the archive fixes the i18n issues
<mzanetti> dpm_: uh... I'm not sure I want to open that can of worms now... we have a quite heavily modified version of unity8 in that ppa (after all that's the reason why its stuck at rev 58)
<mzanetti> dpm_: if its a few simple commits we might be able to cherry pick them over
<mzanetti> but we can't just upgrade unity8 in there atm
<dpm_> let me have a look at the code
<dpm_> mzanetti, I believe it'd be 2 commits: r334 and r340. The second one is trivial, not sure about the first one. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.14.10/changes/342?start_revid=342
<mzanetti> dpm_: let me have a dry run with those commits. might take a bit
<dpm_> mzanetti, thanks a lot
<popey> dpm_: can you please upload http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.484_armhf.click
<dpm_> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/changerequest/
<popey> done
<balloons> dpm_, so so I supersede https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker/+merge/212163 and land it?
<dpm_> balloons, sounds good. I guess you simply branched off it, applied your changes on top and you'll submit a new MP?
<balloons> dpm_, yes I branched from it, fixed things up.. I can just do a new MP then
<dpm_> +1
<popey> odd, I'm not seeing music 484 in the store on my phone
<popey> ahh, i have newer
<ahayzen> popey, are you running the mediascanner2 test still?
<popey> i was
<ahayzen> :)
<popey> click unregged
<popey> now i see the updates
<ahayzen> 'Musique' yey :)
<nik90> t1mp, ahayzen: is the bottom panel documentation the one shown at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Panel/ ?
<ahayzen> nik90, we use a panel yes i believe that is what you use
<ahayzen> popey, dpm, i switched to french, the tested the music-app, then switched back to english and restarted...now my infographic for music is still in french?
<ahayzen> "3 Morceaux joues aujourd'hui"
<ahayzen> nik90, we converted our toolbar to use the Panel so you can look at what we have done if you get stuck
<nik90> ahayzen: sweet..thnx
<doflaherty> has the upstart-app-launch rename broken Run on Device from qtc?
<ahayzen> doflaherty, yeah it did for me when i tried yesterday
<ahayzen> doflaherty, i ended up building a .click then pushing to device and installing that
<doflaherty> s/UpstartAppLaunch/UbuntuAppLaunch/g in qtc_device_applaunch.py seems to fix it
<nik90> popey: cheeky Business Time :P
<ahayzen> nik90, \o/ lol
<doflaherty> oh, and found the bug report
<ahayzen> nik90, have you seen youtube videos now play in the latest image?
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah I read the ML..yet to try it out on the phone
<popey> nik90: :D
<nik90> ahayzen: have you landed the different bottom panel states?
<ahayzen> nik90, different states?
<ahayzen> nik90, we just have visible || not visible
<ahayzen> nik90, we plan to link it to a page stack animation for the third state if that is what you mean?
<nik90> ahayzen: I meant like swiping little and showing toolbar while swiping up completely shows the now playing page
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah I was referring to that
<nik90> ahayzen: so my question is if the third state an actual music playing page component?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah it will be a page on a pagestack
<nik90> or just a item{} which shows the now playing stuff?
<nik90> ahayzen: did you guys add a page inside the panel{} ?
<ahayzen> nik90, no its in a pagestack somewhere
<ahayzen> nik90, but the animations are WIP
<nik90> ahayzen: then how do you transition from a panel item to a full page inside a pagestack?
<ahayzen> nik90, and t1mp wasn't sure how everything will link yet
<nik90> ahayzen: ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1247865
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1247865 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Pages Stack misses animations" [High,In progress]
<dpm_> ahayzen, ah, strange, that looks to me like a bug in libusermetrics
<ahayzen> dpm_, do you experience the same?
<dpm_> ahayzen, I'm experiencing the opppsite: I've never gotten the infographics to show translated
<ahayzen> dpm_, ah
<ahayzen> dpm_, it is weird only music is translated
<ahayzen> dpm_, maybe it gets updated when the app sets something to it?
<dpm_> ahayzen, yeah, in my case I did a phone call, tried to play lots of music, take pictures... but it is stuck at showing the call info on the greeter
<ahayzen> dpm_, if you double tab on them are some translated or are they all stuck?
<dpm_> oh
<dpm_> oh
<dpm_> I never realized you could double-tap!
<ahayzen> dpm_, hah no way really?
<ahayzen> dpm_, you learn something new every day :)
<dpm_> oh wow, indeed :)
<ahayzen> dpm_, i'll have a play about after dinner to see if i can figure out exactly what is going on then make a bug, cyas
<dpm_> ok, cool
<la_juyis> hi dpm_ ! I'm dual booting in my phone and after yesterday's android upgrade it doesn't seem to be working anymore. would you know something about? can give any advice/things to check?
<balloons> ohh la_juyis you are about :-)
<dpm_> hi la_juyis, the best person to ask is ondra, but I'm not sure if he's around. How did you do the Android upgrade? If you didn't use the option from the dualboot app, then probably Android overwrote your recovery containing Ubuntu with the stock recovery and you might need to re-install Ubuntu
<balloons> mwahahah
<dpm_> la_juyis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#If_dual_boot_replaces_the_recovery_partition.2C_can_I_do_an_Android_upgrade_with_dual_boot_installed.3F
<la_juyis> i did use the dualboot option, and *also* tried reinstalling, with no luck so far. let's see your link ;)
<la_juyis> oh, well, I did use that :/
<la_juyis> I'm atm trying with dualboot.sh channel, maybe that does the trick :)
<dpm_> la_juyis, hm, sorry, that's all I know :/ If all fails, see if you can get hold of ondra on #ubuntu-touch
<balloons> dpm_, popey this should be all set. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/datepicker-test-fixes/+merge/222369. I'm concerned about the issues with trusty though. syncmonitor isn't found
<dpm_> balloons, could you update the description on https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/datepicker-test-fixes/+merge/222369 ? Particularly removing the outdated info about the emulator not being available, and perhaps mentioning what you added on top of the superseded MP, etc
<balloons> it's supposed to be in the ppa, right? I'll check and see if calendar includes the ppa
<dpm_> balloons, weird, it should find it. It worked for mihir this morning
<dpm_> and he's on trusty
<balloons> dpm_, yes but I don't see the jenkins job as including the ppa
<balloons> so we'll need to add it
<balloons> hence, it's not finding it, not installing it, etc
<dpm_> balloons, oh, weird that it doesn't include the PPA, as I thought it was using the EDS plugin from there
<balloons> I don't see it, but I'll have to confirm to be sure
<balloons> hey mihir :-)
<mihir> hey balloons
<mihir> balloons: i installed sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1
<balloons> mihir, so the longstanding branch should be ready to land.. I superseded it with some tweaks to the new_event test, and a workaround for the bug we found
<la_juyis> dpm_, thanks :)
<mihir> okay, so now jenkins should pass pass all the tests correct ?
<balloons> mihir, yes and indeed they are; we're just trying to clear up the syncmonitor not being on trusty issue in jenkins
<balloons> dpm_, I'm concerned that the package built in the builder, but not for the testrun.. odd eh/
<mihir> balloons: great !!! \m/
<balloons> fginther, I don't see an active vanguard, so you're up my friend. Can you ensure the core apps ppa is used for the trusty tests for calendar app?
<fginther> balloons, sure, I'll give it a try in a moment
<balloons> fginther, at the moment it's not able to find syncmonitor to install; and it comes from that ppa. It's kind of weird the build seems to work tho
<balloons> note, it's in utopic, so just trusty needs it
<mihir> ybon: we are done with changes, we'll land long awaited MR soon :)
<nik90> mhall119: happy with the app dev sessions?
<t1mp> 18:57:41 < nik90> t1mp, ahayzen: is the bottom panel documentation the one shown at  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Panel/ ?
<t1mp> nik90: that's the only bottom-edge component we have now in UITK
<t1mp> nik90: it is quite basic, or shall I say 'flexible' :)
<nik90> t1mp: :)...the reason I asked it was because it looked too generic in the wording used..it said it is the panel that can be swiped all edges and not the bottom edge in particular..
<nik90> t1mp: that spooked me a little..hence the enquiry
<t1mp> nik90: it is the parent class of the Toolbar that we used to have.. Panel was implemented before we deprecated the toolbar and gave it to the apps
<t1mp> nik90: but still it can be useful :)
<t1mp> nik90: you are right, perhaps we should update the wording... or we do that when we add more functionality to it
<nik90> t1mp: true..I am personally fine with it.
<nik90> t1mp: hey can you look at https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-I2gOjaTc7dVzF3ZjI1NEctWmM/edit?usp=sharing ?
<nik90> t1mp: I want to know how to implement the add city pull down animation thing. I mean I know it can be done easily using qml animations, but how do I make it go back up when the user lets go of it.
<t1mp> nik90: that looks sleek
<nik90> t1mp: it looks quite similar to the pull down refresh functionality that zsombi was implemented
<t1mp> nik90: I wonder whether the pull-to-refresh offers something like that
<nik90> t1mp: no..I asked zsombor if the pull-to-refresh allows app devs to change the thing shown when you pull it down
<nik90> t1mp: he said you can only modify the string but not the visual effect itself
<nik90> t1mp: just something to prick your brain during the weekend :P
<nik90> s/prick/pick*
<t1mp> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pullToRefresh/+merge/219090
<t1mp> nik90: yeah, it seems like the pulltorefresh does not offer the possibility to have a custom delegate
<t1mp> nik90: well.. you could change the text to "pull to add new city", but you won't have the clock visuals
<nik90> t1mp: you think we both can convince zsombi to have a custom delegate :P
<nik90> t1mp: the visuals are an important part of the clock app reboot :)
<t1mp> nik90: I think we can, but I doubt we can convince him to do it before RTM
<nik90> t1mp: true.. I will have a look at the MP to see if I can borrow the code from that for now
<t1mp> nik90: you could do it with a custom style
<t1mp> by overriding PullToRefreshStyle, l. 367+
<nik90> t1mp: but I don't know how to use a custom style since there isn't documentation on how to do that
<t1mp> nik90: but that's the most complicated part of the pulltorefresh
<t1mp> nik90: you can add style: Theme.createStyleComponent("MyCustomStyle.qml", myComponent) to your component
<t1mp> uhm.. but probably you have to do something to the theme so that it can find MyCustomStyle.qml
<t1mp> best ask zsombi
 * t1mp gotta go now
<nik90> t1mp: will do..thnx
<mhall119> nik90: sessions look good, can we condense them all into just one room, or do we still need that second?
<balloons> fginther, any luck with calendar?
<fginther> balloons, the tests are running on trusty now, with 1 failure
<fginther> balloons, looks like the same failure on utopic
<ahayzen> mhall119, it looks like there is enough space if the one from each of the two double sessions on tuesday move to the spare slots on wednesday? assuming nik90 or anyone else doesn't need any more
<balloons> fginther, a failure? everything's been showing as passing on utopic
<fginther> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/413/testReport/calendar_app.tests.test_calendar/TestMainView/test_new_event_with_mouse_/
<fginther> balloons, looks like the failure crept in while the utopic system was down
<balloons> fginther, ohh that's trunk.. yea, there's a toolkit bug and it doesn't pass
<balloons> I'm wanting to land: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/datepicker-test-fixes/+merge/222369 which works around it
<balloons> so anyways, if it's running now, we should be good to land
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1326963
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326963 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "PageStack.push() eats header action popover close" [Critical,In progress]
<fginther> balloons, ahh, cool
<balloons> fginther, thanks.. I'll land it now :-)
<fginther> balloons, you're welcome
<balloons> fginther, interesting to note it fails to import only on trusty.. ohh right, you need the sdk ppa for trusty too
<balloons> fginther, honestly all the core apps ppa's will need this. The sdk is frozen in time in trusty's archive
<fginther> balloons, then is there a point to building on trusty?
<balloons> fginther, heh, I kind of always felt we would hit this point..
<fginther> :-)
<balloons> if trusty wasn't an LTS this would be easier
<fginther> balloons, right. I suppose we can always add the PPA and defer it a bit longer
<balloons> fginther, in theory everything should continue to work with the ppa.. But yea, all of them will need it for trusty
<balloons> it's probably the right decision to continue
<balloons> it just makes for fun friday afternoons is all
<fginther> balloons, those are the ones that never end (so you just have to start drinking anyway)
<fginther> balloons, I'll add it and give your MP another build
<fginther> balloons, this ppa correct? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<balloons> looking
<balloons> fginther, it is, but I have a concern
<daker> popey: does the clock app works ?
<balloons> fginther, if you have a look, the toolkit updates are in there which is good. However, the toolkit autopilot helper is not: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<balloons> it will still fail without the helper
<fginther> balloons, do you know what provides the helper?
<balloons> fginther, yes, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<daker> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7604169/
<balloons> fginther, that is the intended ppa
<fginther> balloons, that is provided by the ubuntu-ui-toolkit source package, which is in there: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=toolkit&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<daker> popey: nik90 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7604179/
<balloons> fginther, so I'm just crazy then.. godo
<balloons> fginther, heh, it's that time
<balloons> so yea, go for it
<fginther> building
<fginther> balloons, that was a step backwards
<fginther> balloons, trusty test is hitting an import error now
<balloons> fginther, ugh.. link?
<fginther> 91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2920/consoleText
<fginther> or  91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2920/testReport/junit/unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.calendar_app/tests/test_calendar/
<fginther> ImportError: cannot import name pickers
<balloons> fginther, right that's the error we are trying to solve
<balloons> the new sdk helper should have it
<fginther> balloons, is 0.1.46+14.10.20140520-0ubuntu1~0trusty2 new enough?
<balloons> fginther, I don't see that it installed ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilo
<balloons> fginther, I'd have to unpack it to check. I'm on utopic
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> fginther, yes indeed I don't see pickers in there
<balloons> it's too old
<fginther> balloons, I assume the sdk team pushes new versions manually?
<balloons> fginther, to there ppa yes
<balloons> afaik
<balloons> I think this deserves larger discussion. However, can we disable trusty for calendar for the moment?
<fginther> balloons, sure
<balloons> the core apps ppa is to deal with a new depends that isn't in trusty either
<balloons> this is becoming painful fast
<fginther> balloons, building again
<fginther> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/533/console
<balloons> fginther, :-) excellent
<balloons> I'll top approve and see if it will land now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-07
<jdstrand> is it possbile to dynamically adjust the new toolbar? before I could toggle visibility to show/hide ToolbarButton items on the bottom edge toolbar. with the toolbar at the top, toggling visibility in this manner doesn't work
<jdstrand> (all ToolbarButtons are always visible)
<gerd13> Hy..
<gerd13> how to set simple HTML5 project without template ?
<gerd13> ?
<gerlowskija> While working through one of the QML app tutorials (http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ubuntu-on-screen-keyboard-tricks/), I read something that implied that there was a way to try out un-merged commits using the Touch emulator.  Are there instructions for this somewhere that I missed?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-08
<danielbeck> hello! I would like to test an application with the ubuntu touch emulator. I would like to install and start the application from the command line, since the ubuntu touch emulator does not work well for me (the screen stays black)
<danielbeck> I copied the click file and installed it with pkcon. Now I would like to start it from the adb shell, but I don't know how to do it. Can someone give me a hint?
<danielbeck> hello! I would like to test an application with the ubuntu touch emulator. I would like to install and start the application from the command line, since the ubuntu touch emulator does not work well for me (the screen stays black)
<danielbeck> I copied the click file and installed it with pkcon. Now I would like to start it from the adb shell, but I don't know how to do it. Can someone give me a hint?
<pikachuza> hi all
<pikachuza> does anyone know how to execute a command in html5 and then get back the output from std out for use in a html5 app?
<pikachuza> or if this is not directly possible, how can one call node.js from within an html5 app?
<pikachuza> is there anyway to link to the underlying OS shell from javascript/html5 app?
<daker> pikachuza: what do you mean ?
<pikachuza> daker - i would like execute a linux command and then use the results in an html5 app
<daker> pikachuza: what kind of command ?
<pikachuza> daker like one would do in a bash script for example.
<daker> pikachuza: that's not possible
<pikachuza> daker - top, df etc
<pikachuza> daker - mmm thought that might be the case
<pikachuza> daker i don't suppose there is any plans to add this?  Also no way to call node.js from within your html5 app?
<daker> i am not sure about that
<daker> pikachuza: it can be a security issue their
<pikachuza> daker - yeah. I can image they wouldn't want it for phones but for desktop apps this kind of integration is essential :(
<daker> pikachuza: we do have JS APIs to do some common task, like trigger download, create a alarm, get push notification...
<daker> but accessing a lower level of the shell is not possible
<pikachuza> daker - i seen those. Are there more coming? APIs. For example how can one access a mongdb database from an html5 app? Do you think that will be on the list at all?
<pikachuza> daker or is the plan to be that the developer should create some kind of rest api with another language to provide this info to the frontend?
<pikachuza> ui
<daker> yeah that's what's the recommended way
<pikachuza> daker: ok. Is there any recommendation for the rest "server" side. If it will be running on the same desktop. I am thinking of launching a node.js application then using the html5 sdk for the front-end
<pikachuza> daker: how can I get the node.js portion to launch when the ui  luanches?
<daker> pikachuza: it up to you, for now we don't provide a way to automatically link the backend & the frontend like angular and others
<pikachuza> daker  - cool. thanks for the info
<daker> you can just jquery or other lib to do that
<daker> use*
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-01
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I've having a issue with APN settings
<mhall119> ahoneybun: on t-mobile?
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey seb128
<davidcalle> Morning all
<popey> balloons: lulz. Calendar AP tests fail today because week view skips forward 4 weeks to move to the next month... this month has 5 weeks so it fails :)
<popey> s/4/6/ -> fixed
<popey> balloons: if you have 30 seconds, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix_weekview/+merge/260689
<popey> oSoMoN: is there some magic to enable a share button in the webapp header? I only have back, title and reload.
<oSoMoN> popey, nope, there’s no hidden magic switch there, it simply is a missing feature
<popey> oh, I was led to believe it existed
<popey> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> popey, I would suggest to remove the header and use ogra's webapp container anyways
<popey> someone else has a yt app in the store that does that
<ahoneybun> mhall119: Cricket (AT&T)
<akash_> hey
<popey> bfiller: is renato on vaction at the moment?
<popey> (asking because we have a merge he was reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/SettingToAccountSetup/+merge/254478 )
<mippe> hello tsimpson!
<mippe> good morning blaroche!
<blaroche> good morning to you mippe :)
<mippe> what do you develop in? I am quite new to development so I wanted to see what everyone else is using :p
<mippe> good morning Femma!
<Femma> Good morning
<blaroche> mippe: i mostly lurk, but i use C++/Qt/QML at the day job
<mippe> blaroche: ah, cool!
<DS-McGuire> popey, I could have swore I was an Ubuntu insider at one point. Is there anyway to check?
<popey> DS-McGuire: did you go to london to get a bq e4.5?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Ah no. haha! I was something at one point, I was sent surveys from Canonical... I literally can't remember haha!
<DS-McGuire> I must be something else
<popey> :)
<popey> Nice try ㋛
<DS-McGuire> Worth a shot! haha!
<nik90> popey: do you want all core app icon changes to go at the same time to the store?
<nik90> popey: fyi the clock app icon change is part of r270 that we asked QA to test
<popey> nik90: ideally, yes
<nik90> popey: ok..either way QA has quite a lot of work with the OTA testing..so we can postpone the clock update to the store until the other core apps catch up to the icon change
<nik90> popey: the next MPs for clock will not be merged until then
<popey> yes
<popey> i can grab / build a click anytime
<popey> and can manually fudge the icon if necessary
<nik90> true
<nik90> some of the icons look too good
<popey> I already modified some of the launchpad project branding :)
<popey> you may have noticed
<nik90> yeah I did
<nik90> popey: hey r u in a meeting or free now to talk?
<popey> nik90: heya, I'm about :)
<aypac> Hi everyone! I just finished my alpha of uWhatsApp (Webapp). On my BQ Ubuntu Phone it's working just fine. Anyone care to test? ( https://github.com/Aypac/uWhatsapp ) Plus, any Idea if Canonical would allow this into their Store? How about Copyright and stuff?
<aypac> (Opinions apprechiated)
<popey> aypac: sure!
<popey> aypac: I'll test in a bit on my devices.
<ahoneybun> popey: aypac how do I test it?
<aypac> You can either download/fetch the branch release/v0.1.1 (tested) and run it from UbuntuSDK or download the .click-Package (Folder Releases), transfer it to your device and run it from there (not tested)
<popey> aypac: it works
<popey> but it requires that you have another device running which has whatsapp on it
<popey> which isn't ideal
<aypac> Sure. Unfortunately there is no way around with this easy kind of app
<aypac> See https://github.com/Aypac/uWhatsapp/blob/master/README.md
<aypac> I'll work on another app to circumvent this (which will not be a webapp!). But this was way easier (and faster) to write.
<aypac> But I'm not sure if I'll have enough time to write that app in the near future.
<aypac> What kind of device are you using?
<popey> i did it on a bq
<aypac> @Anyone: What kind of licence would you recommend for this kind of app?
<aypac> popey: Okay, thats the device I'm using as well. I'd be interested if it works for other devices
 * popey tests on mx4
<ahoneybun> popey: aypac would it work with a android phone with whatsapp?
<popey> aypac: works exactly the same on mx4
<popey> it's a bit wonky in places
<popey> aypac: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-06-01-201556.png
<popey> when opening the profile
<popey> aypac: smileys dont work. typing them doesn't do anything
<popey> aypac: once the keyboard goes away (when smileys are up) it's hard to get the kb back
<aypac> They do, but it's still a big todo. You first have to activate the keybord and then type the smileys (which is hard, because the kb takes all the space)
<aypac> Still not sure how to fix that though
<aypac> About the wonkiness: I'm not sure where that is from. Unfortunately whatsapp has put many animation-stuff into the website. I guess the BQ-Phone is just a little slow to handle it. I'm not sure, if I'm happy with overwriting all the animations though...
<aypac> popey: What do you mean with it's hard to get the kb back?
<popey> no, its not speed
<popey> if i tap the field where text goes the OSK doesn't come back up
<popey> so I can't type
<aypac> popey: Please show me a screenshot of what you mean with wonky then
<popey> i just did :)
<popey> 20:16 < popey> aypac: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-06-01-201556.png
<popey> profile pic cut in half
<popey> that icon half way up the screen with a bi-directional arrow in
<popey> hovers over the top of content all the time
<aypac> Oh okay. That doesn't happen with my device. See: https://github.com/Aypac/uWhatsapp/tree/release/v0.1.1/Store
<aypac> Meh. What kind of device/resolution/ubuntu version?
<aypac> Ah, okay, you were using the context-menu, right? I did not test that :D Thank you!
<aypac> But Profile & Status is the only context-menue-point where that happens? At least for me...
<popey> that screenshot is from an mx4
<Bernie_> hello
<aypac> popey: I fixed it. Can you test it again? I messed up a little and deleted the release branch, so please take the master
<aypac> So has anyone any opinion around here about publishing this (  https://github.com/Aypac/uWhatsapp ) in the ubuntu store? Copyright? License? If I should not be online anymore, please contact me: uWhatsapp@aypac.de
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to swith between 6 different textfields
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11505677/
<ahoneybun> I'm getting this error TypeError: Cannot read property 'actualValue' of undefined
<ahoneybun> ...
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm getting this error TypeError: Cannot read property 'actualValue' of undefined
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-02
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that means you are somewhere doing foo.actualValue where 'foo' is null
<ahoneybun> any clues about this: https://plus.google.com/+ChloeJohnson/posts/97M5g2aXrJQ
<ahoneybun> mhall119: still here?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: only off and on
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no idea about that, sorry, he should ask in #ubuntu-touch during work hours
<mhall119> or email ubuntu-phone ML
<ahoneybun> is there a reason why my buttons are not all visiable in the combobutton
<dholbach> good morning
<aypac> \msg popey hey
<popey> aypac: yo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo, hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just added sounds and music to the levelpack, I think it's ready :)
<mzanetti> oh really, cool!
<mzanetti> will try to get it merged tonight then
<mivoligo> great, thanks :)
<Masternoob> Can anyone tell me if there is any progress on Bug 1309042?
<ubot5> bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309042
<popey> Masternoob: no.
<Masternoob> :(
<popey> it won't progress until we move away from our current sync tool
<Masternoob> ah ok...is the change in the sync tool somthing that's planed or is it actively in developement?
<Masternoob> and is there a bug/wish to track this?
<kalikiana> loicm: I tried your orientation fix for ubuntushape, at least for buttons I see no difference https://code.launchpad.net/~loic.molinari/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-dfdt-factors-fix/+merge/259692
<loicm> kalikiana: ok thanks, testing should be done on the phone using a MainView with automaticOrientation set to false, rotate the device, then ensure there's an update, current behaviour is anti-aliasing and shadows on the shape are broken, with the branch it's fixed (actually it should)
<loicm> kalikiana: or just rotate the phone while using the shell, and scroll -> all the shapes are incorrectly anti-aliased
<kalikiana> loicm: http://geraldfield.org/orientationButtons.png
<kalikiana> that's rotated on my laptop
<kalikiana> and it's with and without your fixes
<loicm> kalikiana: that's odd
<kalikiana> loicm: it's been like that for a while so when I saw your fix I was assuming that was the motivation for it
<loicm> kalikiana: try to lock the gallery, go to the progressbar page and rotate
<loicm> kalikiana: this was broken before, and I'm sure this fixes it
<loicm> kalikiana: (well at least that particular  case)
<loicm> kalikiana: lock the gallery by modifying the MainView directly btw
<kalikiana> loicm: what do you mean by locked?
<loicm> kalikiana: set automaticOrientation to false
<kalikiana> ah
<kalikiana> loicm: wow, now I see it
<kalikiana> it looks much like what I see on the desktop
<kalikiana> now I wonder what's needed to fix it for all cases
<loicm> kalikiana: you mean you see the AA issue without the patch?
<kalikiana> loicm: yes, sorry for the ambiguity
<loicm> kalikiana: disappeared with the patch?
<jjw> Someone here？
<kalikiana> loicm: looks perfect with your changes
<loicm> kalikiana: got disconnected, don't know if you've talked to me
<kalikiana> loicm: no worries, I added a comment https://code.launchpad.net/~loic.molinari/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-dfdt-factors-fix/+merge/259692 the fix is fine as far as I can tell, and as mentioned my main concern being it's very hard to know if it has any surprising side effects
<loicm> kalikiana: I really don't think so, but I could be wrong
<kalikiana> loicm: don't think what?
<loicm> kalikiana: that there's side effects
<loicm> kalikiana: good thing with this patch also, is the AA parameter are changed after the timeout defined in the orientation helper
<loicm> kalikiana: since it's watching for the same screen prop changes
<kalikiana> loicm: ah, yes. I'm just fundamentally suspicious as we can't unit test it. and we know of two cases where it won't work
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do we have plans yet for releasing ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, its in that bug assigned to mvo, i think we need to decide what to call it as it will also need to live in 15.04 as we discussed
<pmcgowan> perhaps the name doesn't matter
<nik90> pmcgowan, mhall119: Would that mean that the current 15.04 images will support the 15.10 framework?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: right, the framework names aren't stricly dependent on Ubuntu release versions, they've just coincided so far
<pmcgowan> nik90, not exactly
<pmcgowan> future 5.04 based releases will support new apis
<pmcgowan> aka 15.10-dev
<pmcgowan> or 15.04.1-dev or something
<nik90> ok
<pmcgowan> mhall119, maybe we need to have a quick call to firm it up
<mhall119> nik90: so the phone images will be based on Ubuntu 15.05 until the switch to snappy (if I understand "the plan" correctly) but they will have additional APIs added
<bzoltan> mhall119: pmcgowan: there is not much to release ... the store json file just should be extended with that string
<pmcgowan> since its not gettingresolved on its own
<mhall119> pmcgowan: works for me, I'm available all afternoon today, and tomorrow afternoon (but not morning)
<mhall119> wait, sorry, not Thursday morning
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ok let me see when mvo and bzoltan are available and we can decide
 * mhall119 is thinking (wishing) it was wednesday already
<nik90> mhall119: understood..so future OTAs have the potential to support Ubuntu.Components 1.3 and app devs can use that by switching to the newer framework version
<nik90> while sticking to ubuntu 15.04 base
<kalikiana> zsombi: wanna review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/darkBackgroundText/+merge/260647 the theme fix is checked with design (as you can see in the bug comments)
<mhall119> nik90: correct
<mhall119> nik90: we just need to give a name to this new framework and use it in 1) the store 2) the SDK 3) the devportal and 4) the device images
<mhall119> pmcgowan: maybe we should do as Android and just give a sequential version number
<pmcgowan> mhall119, oh man we discussed that originally :)
<mhall119> I remember :)
<pmcgowan> I got out voted
<mhall119> the first api docs were published as sdk-1.0
<nik90> mhall119: just do make sure to announce the release of the new framework (when the above 4 areas have been updated) so that app devs can then start to use it.
<mhall119> nik90: absolutely, it will be on developer.u.c
<nik90> awesome
<bzoltan> mhall119: pmcgowan: This file you need to fix https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-framework/
<mhall119> bzoltan: ack, we know what needs to be done and where, it's only a matter of deciding on a name and coordinating the work
<ahoneybun> mhall119: with 4-6 TextFields, how would you switch between them?
<ahoneybun> opps again
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you mean like tab-key navigation?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> a button maybe?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't understand the setup you're talking about
<mhall119> do you have screenshots or code samples?
<ahoneybun> I thought touching the textfield would switch the focus
<mhall119> it should
<ahoneybun> sure let me grab
<ahoneybun> I think the setup I have disables that as I set the focus by default
<mhall119> ah, that might be the problem, yeah
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11526714/
<ahoneybun> but if I pull it out it breaks
<ahoneybun> I kinda know why but I would have to find a different way to add
<ahoneybun> it is a scorekeeper
<ahoneybun> so I need to add numbers and remove them
<ahoneybun> incoming ss
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/M0RpaIC
<ahoneybun>     property TextField focused: score1 : this sets the focus to TextField id: score1
<ahoneybun> so I need a way to switch the focus from that textfield
<mhall119> ahoneybun: where is actualValue coming from?
<nik90> ahoneybun: your setup looks awesome..kde plasma 5..which ubuntu version are you running this on?
<ahoneybun> property int actualValue: 0
<ahoneybun> nik90: Kubuntu 15.04
<ahoneybun> thanks also
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: helped me with this a lot
<mhall119> ahoneybun: oh, I was looking elsewhere, ok
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ok, so what happens now when you press a button, does it update score1?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> only score1
<mhall119> right, that's what I would expect
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't see any code that changes the 'focused' variable
<ahoneybun> I've been trying to use combobutton, a listview and a few others to make switching TextFields much better
<ahoneybun> mhall119: thats the problem I'm having, I don't know how
<ahoneybun> like I said ahayzen did a lot of it
<ahoneybun> the math behind it
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of just using a button to switch the focus but then the user has to hit it many times to get to the score they want to edit
<ahoneybun> ComboButtons never fit all the Buttons right
<mhall119> ahoneybun: try putting an onActiveFocusChanged handler on each of your score# TextFields, and if activeFocus == true, make that field the Column.focused
 * ahoneybun thinks
<mhall119> If I'm reading https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Item/#activeFocus-prop properly, the activeFocus variable should change when the component gets or loses keyboard focus
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I;m a bit lost
<ahoneybun> not sure what  handler is tbh
<ahoneybun> oh wait reading
<mhall119> ahoneybun: just a property change handler
<ahoneybun> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-37954 ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11526931/ is what I'm suggesting (I haven't tested it yet though)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that shouldn't be relevant to you
<ahoneybun> I was looking at the handler example
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: instead of using "property TextField focused: score1" you can use "property bool isSelected: false" for each TextField. Then on clicking on given TextField "isSelected" changes value. That way a user could update several scores at once and you don't have to rely on "focused"
<ahoneybun> way above me
<ahoneybun> that worked mhall119
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: so in QML, any property of an item will automatically create an on<propertyName>Changed signal that you can react to
<ahoneybun> property?
<mhall119> since QtQuick.Item has an activeFocus property that is changed when it gets or loses keyboard focus, you can use the corresponding onActiveFocusChanged signal to do something
<ahoneybun> I just type things and hope lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: any named variable of a component type
<ahoneybun> hasClearButton: false ?
<ahoneybun> property
<ahoneybun> bool propery
<ahoneybun> sorry just saying things out load helps me
<mhall119> ahoneybun: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQml.qtqml-syntax-signals/ would be good to read through
<ahoneybun> so the user clicks the other TextField and the system knows that this happened = so you can use this cause to haave a effect: that TextField focused changes
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yup
<ahoneybun> mhall119: be ready for my questions at SELF lol
<mhall119> Qt changes the activeFocus property when the user touches the TextField, it then calls any javascript in it's onActiveFocusChanged
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm going to give a presentation on app development, though I wasn't planning on going into this level of detail
<ahoneybun> I meant outside of the class
<ahoneybun> lets keep it simple for newbies :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'll be more than glad to help :)
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119  as always :)
<ahoneybun> and thank you mivoligo for that option too :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: once you understand QML, it will all make so much sense
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: this time I'll have my N4 :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I understand it more then C++
<ahoneybun> I need more C++
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm working on :  https://launchpad.net/gazeteer btw
<ahoneybun> a whole new UI thanks to some feedback
 * mhall119 also needs to learn more C++
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you should try writing a Scope to learn C++
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I like scopes. but they are not for me
<ahoneybun> way way way above me
<ahoneybun> I've tried
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I think they've simplified the template recently, might be worth taking another look
<mhall119> I know it's on my TODO list :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: from what I saw a while ago they made all the examples to websites . but I know very little of API, REST and they stuff
<ahoneybun> explaining those would be very helpful
<ahoneybun> and JSON and such
<ahoneybun> mhall119: how would I disable the keyboard?
<ahoneybun> inputMask : string looks like it
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't think that's it
<mhall119> you mean you don't want the keyboard to pop up?
<ahoneybun> well what would be reason for the buttons?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: also the SIM problem was with Cricket but I might be what I did
<ahoneybun> if I setup the APN for data, and I send a picture it disables the data till I reboot
<ahoneybun> I want to use my N4 with Ubuntu as my daily driver but it is hard to go back from my OnePlus One lol
 * ahoneybun uploads the changes to his branch
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: something is up with my buttons width
<ahoneybun> mivoligo: still around?
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> am I doing something wrong here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11528074/ ?
<ahoneybun> with the width of the buttons
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you haven't taken the spacing into account i think
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: ahayzen was faster :)
<ahayzen> heh
<ahoneybun> so - units.gu(1) on each button ahayzen?
<ahoneybun> thanks mivoligo too
<ahayzen> erm
<ahayzen> width: (row3.width - units.gu(2)) / 3 ... would work i think
<ahoneybun> to each?
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahoneybun> let me try then
<ahayzen> surely you can do like... width: (row3.width - (row3.children.length - 1) * row3.spacing) / row3.children.length .. or something aha
<ahayzen> you should really read up about repeaters as well ;-)
<ahoneybun> repeaters can't do onClicked no?
<ahayzen> yeah they can like the Button would be the delegate of the repeater
<ahayzen> and then you would only have to write the button once
<ahoneybun> samples you mad man
<ahayzen> it would be a big change to the code but you could do the same with your rows as well and it'd probably half the size of the code if you got it working
<ahayzen> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-repeater.html
<ahoneybun> I'll throw it into my testbed in min
<ahoneybun> units.gu(1) looks better
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahoneybun> looks much better then ahayzen again
<ahoneybun> I try out things in my testbed project lol
<ahayzen> no problem
 * ahoneybun throws it on his N4
<ahoneybun> seems sending a pic message breaks my data
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: could use this on the uDeck idea
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/QtQuick.Flipable/
<ahoneybun> to flip the card from back to front
<ahayzen> uDeck?
<ahoneybun> the membership card app
<ahayzen> ah
 * ahoneybun trys out repeaters
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: QQuickWindow: possible QQuickItem::polish() loop :)
<ahayzen> omg that brings back memories
<ahayzen> what did you do?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11528514/
<ahoneybun> also we can't use spacing?
<ahayzen> you should be able to use the spacing
<ahoneybun> noe
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahayzen> try adding the width: parent.width back to the row
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> not spacing works
<ahoneybun> *now
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: if you have anchors.fill: parent, you don't need other anchors :)
<ahoneybun> ?
<mivoligo> in your Column
<ahayzen> yeah just fill: and margins:
<ahoneybun> the top . bottom etc ?
<mivoligo> yep
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> idk I think I copied from somewhere
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11528610/ : mathPart is not defined
<ahoneybun> but it is right there
<ahayzen> magic, put an id on the column then do the id.mathPart
<ahoneybun> I did not need that in Gazeteer
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: it'd work if the mathPart was defined in the MainView
<ahoneybun> I changed things
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11528641/
<ahoneybun> it is
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: it is in Column
<ahayzen> yeah just put an id: myColumn on your Column... then do myColumn.mathPart
<ahoneybun> I changed parent.parent.focused.actualValue += 2 * mathPart to actualValue += 1 * mathPart
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> label.actualValue += *mathPart
<ahoneybun> how would I do +1 +2 +3 with repeaters
<ahoneybun> since this is set for them all : onClicked: label.actualValue += 1 * mathPart
<mivoligo> instead of "1" use "index+1"
<ahoneybun> awesomenesss
 * ahayzen senses ahoneybun is learning the awesomeness of repeaters ;-)
<mivoligo> :D
<ahoneybun> I'm getting to label them would be "text: index+1 ?
<ahoneybun> *guessing
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: you learn fast :)
<ahoneybun> I;m right :)
<ahayzen> try it ;-)
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> yay!
<ahoneybun> mivoligo: ahayzen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11528794/
<ahoneybun> working all good
<ahoneybun> 1-6 add right
<ahayzen> sweat now to the same for the Rows ;-)
<ahoneybun> I'll try
<ahoneybun> ahayzen:  that would go under the Column is the repeater for buttons went under rows
<ahayzen> yup
<ahayzen> you may only be able to do it for the last 3 rows?
<ahayzen> and not the top one as that is different
<ahoneybun> as a example?
<ahayzen> oh no the top is the same
<ahayzen> so it'll be Column { Repeater { Row { Repeater { Button {
<ahayzen> take a copy of what you have now incase it doesn't work out ;-)
<ahoneybun> well I'm just working in my testbed atm
<ahoneybun> proving it works till I copy it to the main project at hand :)
<ahayzen> hehe
 * ahoneybun pushes the current work to LP anyway
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: instead of rows, you can use Grid
<ahoneybun> oh>
<mivoligo> for the scores, I mean
<ahayzen> ooo yeah good plan
<ahoneybun> textfields?
<mivoligo> yes
 * ahoneybun is still working on Row Repeater
<mivoligo> for buttons?
<ahoneybun> in total
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> just the number buttons
<ahoneybun> I;ll look into Grid in amin
<ahoneybun> or so
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: now this does kinda work
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> but I have 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 buttons
<ahayzen> what was the target?
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> right now it make 9 buttons thaat all add 1
<ahayzen> oh well the value needs to be coming from the index
<ahoneybun> no clue on that
<mivoligo> screenshot?
<ahayzen> paste the code?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11528903/
<ahayzen> hmm what happens with nested repeaters and the index value again?
<mivoligo> (index+1)
<ahoneybun> all the buttons add 1 2 3
<ahoneybun> 123 123 123
<ahayzen> yeah they will
<ahayzen> you need to * by the index of the outer repeater
<ahayzen> like add property int rowIndex: index .. to the outer repeater
<ahayzen> then do  + (rowIndex - 1) * 3  or something
<ahoneybun> property in rowIndex: index where?
<ahoneybun> main row repeater?
<ahayzen> inside the Row {
<ahayzen> sorry lol
 * ahayzen is thinking on the fly
<mivoligo> it's easier to go with Grid in this case I htink
<ahayzen> yeah it is
<ahoneybun> property int rowIndex: index ?
<ahoneybun> nothing special
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> Grid vs GridView lol
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: put index+1 into brackets first
<ahoneybun> brackets?
<ahoneybun> onClicked: labelScore.actualValue += index+1 * mathPart
<ahoneybun> this is what I have currently
<mivoligo> so do (index+1)
<ahoneybun> k
<ahayzen> like = (index + rowIndex) * 3 * mathPart
<ahayzen> would maybe work for all the rows?
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: but seriously, if you need 9 buttons, it's much easier with Grid
<ahoneybun> that add 3
 * ahoneybun looks up Grid
<ahayzen> hmm = (index + (rowIndex * 3)) * mathPart ...is probably it but yeah go Grid ;-)
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: simple example from my app: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mpredotka/big-moving-text/trunk/view/head:/qml/ColorPicker.qml
<ahoneybun> it makes no rows
<mivoligo> do you use "model: 9"?
<ahoneybun> no.
<mivoligo> :)
<ahoneybun> what is the reason for rows: 3 then?
<mivoligo> that's the size of grit but you have to specify how many elements go into it
<mivoligo> so if you used 3, the rest of the grit is empty
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11529194/
<mivoligo> get rid of the mainRow completely
<mivoligo> use just Grid
<ahoneybun> breaks
<mivoligo> and in Grid do: columns:3 ; rows: 3
<ahoneybun> done
<ahoneybun> nothing on the screen
<mivoligo> and model: 9
<ahoneybun> nothing
<mivoligo> get rid of model: 3 from repeater
<ahoneybun> so no repeater?
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: sorry, I'm not thinking correctly, on emoment
<ahoneybun> all I see atm is the label
<ahoneybun> for the score
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: try this: http://paste2.org/YI6NDZHa
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: you'll probably need to specify Grid width and height or anchors
<ahoneybun> yea the width and height worked
<ahoneybun> btw what you had was the same that I had
<mivoligo> :)
<mivoligo> ok, good luck with the code ahoneybun, I'm off to bed :)
<ahoneybun> night mivoligo thanks for everything
<mivoligo> o/
<ahoneybun> the grid works great btw ahayzen
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> cuts a lot of code
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11529560/
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: could you make it when you click on a toolbaritem or button and it changes the model: #
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahayzen> yeah i guess
<ahoneybun> if a person wanted more then 4 players?
<ahayzen> you would need to adjust the columns # as well
<ahoneybun> I'm not talking about the Grid
<ahayzen> oh
<ahoneybun> about this now: return Math.round(Math.random()) === 0 ? "Heads" : "Tails";
<ahoneybun> is there a way to change from 2 variables to 4?
<ahoneybun> randomly select a player
<ahayzen> yeah you could do that
<ahoneybun> I;ve tried " 0 ? "Player 1" : "Player 2" : "Player 3" like that
<ahayzen> no...
<ahayzen> there are quite a few ways of doing it
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahayzen> like you could just pick a number between 1 and 4 i guess
<ahoneybun> how would that look in code though?
<ahayzen> just like lookup generating random numbers between ranges http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1527803/generating-random-numbers-in-javascript-in-a-specific-range
<ahoneybun> dear god
 * ahoneybun closes up for the day
<ahayzen> haha sounds like a plan
<ahoneybun> I've learned a lot thanks ahayzen
<ahoneybun> and miv as well
<ahayzen> no problem
<ahoneybun> I know he is gone
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: do you use your Ubuntu phone as your daily driver?
<ahayzen> yup
<ahoneybun> with the OnePlus One I just cannot
<ahoneybun> also I need working GPS lol
<ahayzen> damn, i thought you had a N4?
<ahoneybun> I do
<ahayzen> ...that has working GPS?...
<ahoneybun> no app has amazing GPS features
<ahoneybun> nothing beats Google Maps
<ahayzen> https://uappexplorer.com/app/navigator.costales ?
<ahoneybun> that crap
<ahoneybun> always says "Waiting for GPS"
<ahayzen> ah damn :-/
<ahoneybun> I need that for Akademy
<ahayzen> when the location-service works it like locks instantly for me :-)
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> I mean it might because the bad signal in my room
<ahoneybun> wait it got me
<ahoneybun> I'll try it as a daily driver sometime
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: the BQ device?
<ahoneybun> Elleo: I really love PodBird
<Elleo> ahoneybun: cool :) glad to hear it, nik90's been responsible for a lot of the recent work on it though :)
<ahoneybun> really nice stuff Elleo and nik90 :)
<ahoneybun> I was listening to some Ubuntu podcast on the way to work in the car
<ahoneybun> popey's of course
<ahoneybun> lol
<Elleo> heh
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-03
<ahoneybun> will there a way to add commands to the terminal ?
<ahoneybun> *be a way
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> rpadovani: in your bazaar workflow, do you know how to create a new branch based on another branch? kinda like "bzr branch lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/branch1 branch2"
<nik90> rpadovani: that's the only thing I seem to be missing
<rpadovani> nik90, bzr branch lp:~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/remove-404-history ../bzr-repo/another-branch-name. Indeed I didn't write an alias for that
<nik90> rpadovani: true but that is for a remote branch..what about a local branch?
<nik90> i did a light-checkout of trunk...created a local branch1...now i want to branch from that instead of trunk
<rpadovani> nik90, cp -r ../bzr-repo/whatever ../bzr-repo/new-branch maybe? Dunno, I need to check documentation
<rpadovani> nik90, maybe bzr switch branch1 && bzr branch . ../bzr-repo/newbranch
<popey> nik90: rpadovani either of you know why this errors when building a deb? seen it before? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-match-click-debian-version-numbers/+merge/260780
<nik90> looking at it now
<Silentlord> hi, i want an email to contact someone regards application review
<Silentlord> hi, i want an email to contact someone regards application reviewing
<popey> Silentlord: what kind of application?
<Silentlord> that i have uploaded to the market
<popey> ok, which app?
<Silentlord> 2X Client
<popey> ok, what's up?
<popey> Silentlord: i see your response, 19 hours ago.
<popey> Silentlord: beuno is responsible for the store. If he's around, he can respond.
<Silentlord> ok thanks, so what can we do
<popey> wait for beuno
<Silentlord> ok thanks for the help
<popey> np
<dholbach> can anyone who knows a bit of JavaScript review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1456929/+merge/260920 please?
<dholbach> it'd be great if we could fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1456929
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456929 in Ubuntu Help App "Translations don't show up on the phone" [High,In progress]
<kalikiana> dholbach: that seems a bit questionable. if you strip the country, what happens to different language flavors?
<kalikiana> maybe what you want is try to load the country-only code as a fallback if you already have an error?
<kalikiana> dholbach: also it looks like you'll want to set langCode, not language, in ajax(), to achieve the fallback
<dholbach> thanks kalikiana - looking into it
<dholbach> kalikiana, better now? :)
<mivoligo> nik90: great stuff with the challenge :)
<mivoligo> nik90: and promoting Timer ;)
<kalikiana> dholbach: looking very good now!
<nik90> mivoligo: thnx ;)
<dholbach> thanks kalikiana
<mivoligo> nik90: speaking about Timer, someone said in the review he doesn't like the haptic feedback :)
<mivoligo> nik90: do you know if there's a bug report about disabling haptics in system settings don't really work?
<kbroulik> is there a way to have an app be deployed as binary rather than launched through qmlscene? I want to deploy an existing Qt app for android, ios etc (that uses qrc and no own qml plugins, just builtin reigsterd types) on ubuntu phone. but in all the examples I only find Exec=qmlscene foo
<mivoligo> kbroulik: I'm not sure but I think "Qt3D cylinder" doesn't use qmlscene
<kbroulik> mivoligo: is its code available somewhere?
<mivoligo> https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-qt3d-cylinder
<kbroulik> thanks!
<kbroulik> indeed it doesnt use qmlscene
<kbroulik> thanks, will investigate :)
<mivoligo> I think it's the fastest starting app on Ubuntu phone :)
<popey> neverball is pretty quick
<kbroulik> hm it's using cmake
<DanChapman> kbroulik: take a look at the "QtQuick app with QML UI (qmake)" template in QtCreator. That uses a binary rather than qmlscene
<kbroulik> oh, I only looked at the QML App with c++ plugin, thanks
<DanChapman> :-) np.
<kbroulik> DanChapman: it works \o/ however it doesnt have QtQuick Controls (I already expected that) so it's a step in the right direction :)
<kbroulik> is there a way in the .pro file to check whether it's ubuntu? like android: { foo } ?
<kbroulik> or do I need to add a custom CONFIG ?
<DanChapman> kbroulik: i have no idea. I have yet to start an ubuntu project using the qmake templates. bzoltan or zbenjamin would be the best ones to ask about it
<kbroulik> good thing I have my own abstraction layer ontop of QQC, so I can easily swap out those by the ubuntu components. thanks DanChapman and mivoligo! :)
<mivoligo> kbroulik: \o/
<mivoligo> kbroulik: what's the app about BTW?
<kbroulik> can't talk about that atm, it's just evaluating whether it would be feasible and if so, how easily, to port the app to ubuntu phone :)
<mivoligo> ah, ok :)
<popey> well good luck kbroulik, feel free to stick around or drop by whenever you have any more questions
<kbroulik> sure, you've been really supportive :)
<popey> yes, the animals don't bite round here that often
<nik90> mivoligo: there is a settings option to disable haptics?
<kbroulik> how do I uninstall an app deployed through qt creator? Longpress on the app doesnt show an Uninstall option in contrast to eg. the calculator
<mivoligo> nik90: yes, in Sound at the very bottom
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm true..I just noticed that now. I dont remember seeing a bug report about it
<nik90> kalikiana, zsombi: Is the haptics feedback used by Abstract Button and other SDK components connected to the universal system settings option "Enabled other vibrations"
<popey> kbroulik: interesting, I think it puts the app in your home directory on the device... bzoltan zbenjamin is there an easy way to wipe out installed apps via qtc?
<zbenjamin> popey: if its deployed by pressing "Run" you press "Stop" and it will be uninstalled. If you used the Publish page you should be able to uninstall it from the UI
<zbenjamin> popey: other than that there is no way
<zbenjamin> popey: from the phone UI i mean
<popey> publish makes a click, right?
<zbenjamin> yes
<zbenjamin> we only do click installing
<popey> kbroulik: if you "phablet-shell" or "adb shell" into the device "click list | grep foo" should list your app (replace foo)
<popey> kbroulik: and if it does, "sudo click unregister foo x.y" where foo is your app, and x.y is the version
<mivoligo> kalikiana: popey: sometimes you need to pull down app scope to refresh and then the app icon just disappears
<popey> true
<beuno> Silentlord, hi. What's up?
<kbroulik> popey: interesting. I checked the "uninstall when finished", and it also says "app exited, cleaning up", but it still shows up on the app menu. click list doesnt show it
<popey> pull down to refresh click scope?
<kbroulik> ah xD there you go
<popey> woot
<kbroulik> now it's gone from the list :)
<popey> It's almost like we know what we're doing
<kbroulik> how would I debug the app startup failure? "application started: 31269, qml debugging is enabled, use only in safe environment" "Received a failed event, app exited, cleaning up". using the "run debugging" in qtcreator says "debugging failed"
<Silentlord> we have an application that have been for review for 1 month 2 weeks
<popey> kbroulik: look in ~/.cache/upstart on the device, also look for apparmor denials with "sudo dmesg | grep DEN"
<kbroulik> [  910.415004] type=1400 audit(1433333316.922:101): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="amsnews.username_app_0.1" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/" pid=5906 comm="qtc_device_debu" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<kbroulik> I do deploy an app.apparmor file though and it also worked 10 minutes ago
<popey> hm
<popey> ah, you won't be able to access /home/phablet/.local/share/
<popey> apps are confined.
<popey> so they can't stomp all over eachothers data
<ogra_> also note that apparmor profiles for sideloaded apps only get updated on version bumps
<ogra_> if you change any apparmor stuff and dont bump the app version the change will not be effective
<popey> ooh, good call
<popey> there's a command to force that though
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> which I always forget
<popey> aa-clickhook -f   ?
<ogra_> (dont ask me which :P )
<ogra_> yeah, with the right path though ...
<ogra_> else it re-generates the world
<popey> k
<kbroulik> but I dont see who would access .local/share :/
<kalikiana> nik90: zsombi yes, it is since a while
<kalikiana> why do you ask?
<kbroulik> hm, now I'm getting  undefined symbol: _ZN11QJsonObject10initializeEv :(
<popey> :S
<kbroulik> popey: seems because I'm using initializer_list with QJsonObject and for some reason it compiles but then doesnt run :/ what Qt version is ubuntu phone running?
<kbroulik> This function was introduced in Qt 5.4. ← that could explain
<popey> erk
<popey> my phone has 5.4 :)
<kbroulik> how do I find out?
<popey> what phone is it?
<popey> the retail bq ones ship with 5.4
<popey> er, 5.3 sorry
<popey> but there's an OTA update coming next week which look like it has 5.4
<popey> dpkg -l libqt*
<kbroulik> ah, I'm running 14.10 on the emulator (because I failed to install 15.04)
<popey> ah
<popey> yeah, 5.3 then
<kbroulik> will try to install "devel" again
<kbroulik> that install script is pretty buggy though, assumes that group = user whicih isn't the case for me
<kbroulik> anyway, lunch, totally forgot time :)
<popey> :)
<dholbach> popey, can we release another new help app later on?
<popey> sure can
<dholbach> awesome
<kbroulik> ok, I failed to install devel again but devel-proposed seems to work
<kbroulik> with the devel emulator it starts up but the ide still says "the device is currently booting"
<kbroulik> ah, dev mode wasnt enabled on that image for some reason
<dholbach> popey, do you think you could upload http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/help.ubuntucoredev_0.4_all.click  at some stage - maybe with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11542725/ as changelog?
<popey> sure thing dholbach
<dholbach> thanks a lot popey!
<popey> np
<kbroulik> and there runs the app! :)
<dholbach> thanks a bunch popey! :)
<DanChapman> ewww the scrollbars don't match between sdk and oxide http://i.imgur.com/2KmSzeI.png
 * DanChapman looks for a bug
<popey> dholbach: np :)
<popey> kbroulik: yay!
<kbroulik> the scaling is a bit off (I use qscreen primaryscreen dpi thing), pagestack api is different from stackview, and flickable sucks :) other than that, working nicely
<kalikiana> bah, once more wasted an hour due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427264 in schroot (Ubuntu) "using ecryptfs, creating frameworks fail to bind mount issues" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> balloons, thanks a lot for your work on the functional tests! it's finally landed. :)
<balloons> dholbach, :-) I was working with psvenan yesterday who finally got things working.. fingers crossed he'll add some real test!
<dholbach> nice!
<kbroulik> where can my app write to? I used QStandardPaths CacheLocation but apparently it cannot write there either
<dholbach> davidcalle, popey, mhall119, balloons: team call=
<dholbach> ?
<davidcalle> dholbach, omw
<popey> yo
 * kalikiana finds himself now listening to console stereo playing in the background, a friend of his had found one on the street and got it to work by cleaning it thoroughly
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, http://imgur.com/EI0xe0T New icon design?
<dholbach> do you think H is obvious enough for help?
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, I would say so. I considered using a question mark but looking at normal help signs in real life they are often the word "Help" or "H" itself.
<DS-McGuire> What do you think would be better?
<dholbach> mh, ok....... I'm not sure - maybe you could folks to have a look at the two, so we can get more data? :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Sure, I will make up a few different designs and I will let you know.
<dholbach> brilliant - thanks a lot!
<DS-McGuire> No problem
<popey> DS-McGuire: googling for "help icon" brings various incarnations of (?) rather than (H) (which makes me think of hospitals and helicopters :)
<DS-McGuire> popey, I don't know how I got Help as in the word. I am using DDG.
<DS-McGuire> Would you rather "?" ?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Here is something better: http://imgur.com/8lEtw36
<nik90> kalikiana, zsombi: Do you guys know how to detect if a listview is in multi-select mode?
<nik90> zsombi: In the listdelegate, I do that using ListView.view.ViewItems.selectMode
<nik90> nvr mind I figured it out
<mzanetti> mivoligo, ping
<nik90> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> nik90, pong
<nik90> ahayzen: hey I am trying to use the sdk's multiselection mode..and I have got almost everything working except for one small thing..
<ahayzen> you'll be wanting to hijack this code? https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-use-sdk-listitems
<nik90> I need to provide a header button to "Select All" and "Select None" which should mark the listitems's selected property to true
<ahayzen> yup
<nik90> not sure how to access a listitem's selected property from a header property
<ahayzen> that is in our app/components/HeadState/MultiSelectHeadState.qml
<nik90> ah
 * nik90 looks
<ahayzen> but note that basically i ported our implementation of reorder/multiselect/swipe actions over directly so some things can still probably be tidied up now
<ahayzen> nik90, do you have something similar to this as well? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-use-sdk-listitems/view/head:/app/components/Flickables/MultiSelectListView.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: ack..btw where do you define functions like listview.selectAll() ?
<ahayzen> ^^
<ahayzen> in the MultiSelectListView :-)
<nik90> ah yes just realized after clicking the link :P
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> should be abstract enough for you to hijack if required ;-)
<nik90> I am going to just add it straight into AlarmListView instead of a standardized component since I use it in only one place..but this is really helpful
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> a lot ;)
<ahayzen> no problem
<ahayzen> now we wait for OTA4 so we can start landing this stuff!
<ahayzen> ...and for jenkins to play ball...
<nik90> well more up to jenkins I would say
<nik90> I heard that the jenkins move to vivid is not gonna be easy
<ahayzen> apparently not
<nik90> also I cant seem to figure out how to fix my clock ap tests despite looking at your MP :P
<ahayzen> meanwhile what happened here... https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/weather-updated-icon/+merge/259762
<nik90> ahayzen: hmm this is the normal weather app and not reboot..does tests pass in trunk locally?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah its the normal one, and the tests aren't failing its the deb part look http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/116/console
<nik90> hmm dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to weather-app@30.png: binary file contents changed
<ahayzen> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b ubuntu-weather-app-1.8.3ubuntu1 gave error exit status 1
<ahayzen> debuild: fatal error at line 1364:
<ahayzen> lots of words saying fatal/failed/error lol
<nik90> its been a while since I play with debian packaging..hard to say without taking a deeper look
<nik90> although are we still building debian packages and distributing it via a PPA?
<ahayzen> popey or balloons any idea what has happened here? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/116/console for https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/weather-updated-icon/+merge/259762
<ahayzen> i think so, haven't played with the PPA for a while though
<mzanetti> popey, another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/store-local-resources-in-infofile/+merge/260990
<nik90> ahayzen: is it possible to adjust the left margin of the checkbox shown in multiselect mode? It is missing 1 gu left margin for me
<ahayzen> i think so
<ahayzen> oh or maybe not...i did this ages ago...
<ahayzen> let me have a look
<nik90> there is a property in listitems called contentItem whose margins I could change..but that would affect only the contents of the listitem..not sure if it also touches the checkbox margins..I will give that a shot
<ahayzen> what happens if you put a margin on the ListItem {} ?
<nik90> ahayzen: that would work, but when the user presses it the highlight color would not extend all the way to the edge of the screen
<ahayzen> really ugh :-/
<nik90> that is something that I actually wanted to propose for weather reboot as well
<ahayzen> what the highlight colour?
<nik90> the listitem contents should be anchored and not the listitem itself to avoid this issue
<nik90> the highlight color is a 20% darker shade of the background color I think
<ahayzen> yeah or 20% lighter for music http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-use-sdk-listitems/view/head:/app/components/Delegates/MusicListItem.qml#L26
<ahayzen> dark theme ftw
<nik90> https://imgur.com/NQhrbcJ
<nik90> indeed
<ahayzen> eww what happened to the header action text?
<nik90> it is overlapping when the translated text is long
<ahayzen> and that checkbox looks good how did you do that?
<nik90> the checkbox on the left?
<ahayzen> yeah
<nik90> standard 15.04 selection mode stuff..didnt do anything extra
<ahayzen> oh i thought you were saying about the margins being wrong?
<nik90> yeah I was referring to the left margin of that checkbox..It need to align with the header back arrow
<nik90> well atleast that's what it is in the current clock app in the store
<ahayzen> oh right i get you now
<nik90> btw are you using the sdk's selection header mode? or a custom one?
<nik90> just wondering if the text overlap issue is present in the sdk implementation
<ahayzen> erm
<ahayzen> i assume the SDK one? we use PageHeadState
<nik90> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-use-sdk-listitems/view/head:/app/components/HeadState/MultiSelectHeadState.qml
<ahayzen> oh or is there an SDK PageHeadState for selection mode already?
<nik90> yup seems like it is the sdk implementation
<nik90> well the only difference is that in selection mode, the text is also shown in the header actions
<nik90> but this was not there before and so I implemented a custom solution for clock
<ahayzen> oh yeah we don't show the text
<nik90> was that by design?
<ahayzen> erm ... maybe?
<ahayzen> i think it was tbh all the screenshots we had only had the icon
<nik90> ack.
<DanChapman> nik90: I was recently advised by design to drop the text for multi-select actions in dekko.
<nik90> DanChapman: ah ok..I will make that change in the clock app as well then
<nik90> mivoligo: man icons.mivoligo.com is so useful.. does it automatically update when new icons are added to the package?
<nik90> DanChapman: Do you remember the page title when in multi-selection mode? Do we set it blank or anything special?
 * ahoneybun reads this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/You-Can-Now-Install-and-Test-Unity-8-and-Mir-in-Any-Supported-Ubuntu-OS-483206.shtml
<mcphail> Does anyone know what commands are allowed within a BASH script in a .click package with default apparmor profile. I'm getting "Permission denied" errors with all kinds of useful commands like find, sed etc
<mcphail> It is hugely frustrating and does not add anything to security
<jdstrand> currently for click you don't have access to those commands. The reason isn't for security but because shell isn't a supported programming environment on touch
<jdstrand> those are defined by the click frameworks
<mcphail> jdstrand: that's a bit of a pain, tbh
<jdstrand> currently, if you need them, you can bundle them with your app
<mcphail> I'll do that. Any possibility the restriction will be relaxed in the future?
<jdstrand> mcphail: I'm not sure, tbh (I didn't make that decision), but the general idea is that developers should target the framework rather than the OS, since the OS may change and break you
<mcphail> The OS is going to be unrecognisable if "sed" isn't available...
<jdstrand> I can say there is work being done to make bundling a lot easier
<jdstrand> well, sure, but what version of sed? perhaps there is a behavioral change or something subtle. there is no testing or guarantees if you stray outside of the frameworks
<mcphail> jdstrand: anyone who uses sed is used to such things :)
<jdstrand> heh
<mcphail> jdstrand: I'll link in binutils-static just now
<mcphail> cheers
<mivoligo> mzanetti: pong
<mivoligo> nik90: no, it does not update
<DanChapman> nik90: AFAIK we should hide the title for multi-select. Just checked address-book-app and that also hides it
<mzanetti> mivoligo, hey. so. Is the level pack good to go?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11548436/
<ahoneybun> hey mivoligo and DanChapman
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I thinks so, yes
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: hi o/
<mzanetti> mivoligo, gonna make a release now, ok?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what about it? lol ... i assume you mean you made it? hehe
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: it works like that
<ahoneybun> jus tneed to work on the UI
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure, we can fix things later :D
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: could I replace the TextFields that are holding the scores with Label's
<mzanetti> mivoligo, merged the level pack. future changes please as merge request against lp:machines-vs-machines/levelpacks
<ahoneybun> ?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, I fixed all the open bugs in the bugtracker
<mivoligo> mzanetti: awesome!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: and even those not reported :D
<DanChapman> hey ahoneybun
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah no reason not to, assuming you only want them to be read only
<ahoneybun> I would like that
<ahoneybun> I dont want the user to use the keyboard anyway
<mzanetti> mivoligo, check for updates :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: you can't click Labels to change focus lol
<mivoligo> mzanetti: 33.6 MiB, what size was before?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you might need to give them a height/width or something for the onClicked to work? is that what your saying isn't working?
<ahoneybun> wait
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have a black screen, when clicking on the first level
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: no with the textfield you click the one you want edit but that will not work with labels since they are readonly
<ahayzen> yeah it won't
<mivoligo> mzanetti: same with MvsM :( but music is still playing
<ahoneybun> unless I put a button under each one to switch the focus
<ahayzen> well you can still click on it?
<ahayzen> and take the onClicked then like change the colour or something?
<ahoneybun> onClicked: {parent.parent.focused = this; }?
<ahayzen> erm idk what you did with the rest of your code in the end?
<ahoneybun> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/gazeteer/trunk/view/head:/components/Board.qml
<ahoneybun> this the current working model
<ahoneybun> with TextFields
<ahayzen> yeah so what you said and change property TextField focused: score1 to property Label focused: score1
<ahoneybun> got that part :)
<ahoneybun> thebuttons would not work without that change
<ahoneybun> to add the score
<ahayzen> ...so does it work now?
<ahoneybun> don;t know
<ahoneybun> I have to add the switch button and have 2 labels to switch between
<ahoneybun> doing that now
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11548932/
<ahoneybun> current code with labels
<ahoneybun> Error: Cannot assign QObject* to Label_QMLTYPE_32*
<ahoneybun> happens when I click on the edit button
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, your parent.parent.focused = this; is inside a *Button* and the type is a *Label* ?
<ahoneybun> onClicked: {Label.focused = this; }?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, parent.parent.focused = score1 ... or change it to type Button and do this
<ahayzen> 'this'
<ahoneybun> tbh ahayzen I'm going to drop this idea since it adds all those buttons
<ahoneybun> much easier with textfields
<ahoneybun> for users and me lol
<ahayzen> cool
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> no problem as usual :-)
<ahoneybun> no problem to say it anyway
<ahayzen> hehe
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you reproduce the issue or is it something with my phone?
 * ahoneybun is going to try to make a Scope
<mzanetti> mivoligo, reproduce what?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I think their should be a Steam Scope
<ahoneybun> for checking prices and sales
<ahoneybun> lots of data
<mzanetti> mivoligo, hmm... something odd with the tutorial
<mzanetti> but only on RTM
<mzanetti> that will teach me releasing stuff for RTM still :D
 * ahoneybun is working with -devel
<mivoligo> mzanetti: when I select a level and click Play, I got black screen
<mivoligo> mzanetti: or rather very very dark blue :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo, fixed
<mivoligo> mzanetti: updating
<mivoligo> my internet connection is sloooooowwww
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it's working, thanks :)
<mzanetti> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: BTW mhall119 said if an update is for 15.04, people who use 14.10 don't get the update. But IIRC there was a problem with Tagger update because of that, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, the problem is that the old version will disappear for 14.10 users
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but only from the store, not from their phones?
<mzanetti> yes...
<mivoligo> ok :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: one more question I wanted to ask you about your Stopwatch code: what's the magic of using "45" interval in refreshTimer? Why 45?
<ahoneybun> I'll be back later
<ahoneybun> mhall119: or anyone who can make a scope I'm thinking of making one for the New York Times (I have a key and it uses JSON data)
<mzanetti> mivoligo, haha :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo, that seemed like a nive value
<mzanetti> mivoligo, nah, the reason is that I tried with 50, and it had the effect that the last digit on the milliseconds rarely changed
<mzanetti> so I took something that makes it flicker :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: heh, I was thinking maybe it has something to do with phone screen refresh rate or something :P
<mivoligo> anyway I can now sleep relaxed :D
 * ahoneybun starts to install Ubuntu SDK on his other laptop
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<nik90> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> nik90: you asked about how to detect a ListItem whether is in selectMode
<zsombi> nik90: ListItem.selectMode :)
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I figured it out
<nik90> zsombi: I am using alarmListView.ViewItems.selectMode
<nik90> not sure why the ViewItems stuff is needed..still wraping my head around that
<zsombi> nik90: that is to control the selected indices and the drtag mode
<nik90> zsombi: I have a PageHeadState that gets activated when alarmListView.ViewItems.selectMode is true .. I use that to detect if the alarmListView is in multiselect mode or not
<zsombi> nik90: in a ListItem you can turn on/interrogate the selectMode as well as the dragMode
<nik90> zsombi: yeah..I am turning it on by selectMode = true ..
<zsombi> nik90: yes, but you asked in ListItem...
<ahayzen> i was surprised how similar it was to our custom implementation in the music-app, great minds think alike hehe :-)
<zsombi> nik90: ah, sorry, listview
<zsombi> ahayzen: ;)
<nik90> zsombi: the reason I missed out on that was because the "selectMode" property was defined in the ListItem documentation but not in the ViewItems page where all the reorder and multiselect mode stuff are explained
<zsombi> nik90: huh?
<zsombi> nik90: you say the ViewItems.selectMode doc is missing?
<nik90> actually nvr mind..I think I was confused since I see that property now in the ViewItems doc
<nik90> so there is a selectMode property for both the ListItem and ListView..I understand it better now
<zsombi> nik90: yes, also teh dragMode
<zsombi> nik90: originally the ListItem ones were R/O, but we changed them to RW
<zsombi> nik90: btw, faenil is gonna make some templates for ListItem, with different layouts
<nik90> zsombi: oh..thnk god you read my mind with that change
<zsombi> nik90: ;)
<nik90> zsombi: at the moment, clock app is using the old deprecated listitem just for the ListItem.Expandable usecase..everythign else has been migrated and waiting for AP tests fixes and review
<zsombi> nik90: yeah... unfortunately that will (hopefully) come to 1.3
<nik90> zsombi: ok..just dont remove the old listitems until that is done..otherwise I will be in trouble :)
<zsombi> nik90: nono :)
<zsombi> (twice negation means affirmation) :D
<nik90> haha
<ahayzen> lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-04
<ahoneybun> what is cmake?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> can somebody review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/FLAC/+merge/261062 please?
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, how are you?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself? :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/FLAC/+merge/261062 :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm fine, short night, but plenty of coffee helps :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, did the rest of the family wake you up? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, Tristan has a difficult night, he only slept well between 6 and 8:30 ;)
<dholbach> bah :-/
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> take a nap together later on :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, heh, that's a possibility :)
<dholbach> some friends talked me into doing a detox/fasting week, it's like 5 or 6 of us and I'm very slowly finding my way into it - so no coffee for me :)
<seb128> dholbach, no eating at all?
<dholbach> seb128, just green smoothies
<seb128> dholbach, lol
<dholbach> I did that a couple of years back already... and it's interesting to note how you're not really hungry, but craving for stuff, like sweet stuff during the day or when you see people eating a pizza or something
<dholbach> but it's all right - I feel like I'm coping quite well :)
<t1mp> hello
<nik90> kalikiana: ping
<kalikiana> nik90: pong
<nik90> kalikiana: hey, I am hitting a snag while using u1db query as a model in a listview that I like your help on.
<nik90> kalikiana: the bug is that when I delete the last document, the listitem that displays it in the listview does not get removed
<nik90> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-list-items/view/head:/app/worldclock/UserWorldCityList.qml
<nik90> kalikiana: in lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-list-items, lets say you add 2 world cities...even if you delete both the world cities, the last one still remains in the list view and I cannot debug or understand why this happens
<nik90> although when I look at the query results, it shows [] when all cities have been deleted
<nik90> somehow the listview is bugging out
<nik90> any ideas?
<kalikiana> nik90: hmm the ListView model is based on the. results yet you delete getting the .documents from the query - not sure if that's it but I'd avoid dual code paths like that
<nik90> kalikiana: I agree about avoid dual code paths..but we need the GenericTimeZoneModel c++ plugin to returns different world city timezones..
<nik90> deleting the result from GenericTimeZoneModel will only remove the worldcity temporarily since u1db query is the one handling the data
<kalikiana> nik90: but you're deleting based on the index from another model
<kalikiana> nik90: as opposed to getting the docid from the "u1db" model
<nik90> kalikiana: hmm true..I could delete it based on the docID perhaps
<nik90> kalikiana: I will try that out after lunch and see if that works
<mivoligo> nik90: hi, have you had a chance to ask the right people about that vibration settings?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i fixed all your remarks in the keyboard navigation branch. the failing test was really tricky, took me three hours to actually figure out what it was. Can i trust CI to run the AP test for me or should I go grab a coffee and let the entire suite run ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, CI for webbrowser-app is broken these days (should be fixed when we sync back changes from wily into vivid, but we have to wait for the vivid-overlay freeze to be over)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, so please run the suite manually
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, note that you can run it with autopilot3-sandbox-run, that will allow you doing other things while the tests run in a nested X server
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, that's cool. never knew i could do that. big life changer, thanks for pointing it out
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, I discovered it myself not so long ago, big life changer indeed
<nerochiaro> bfiller: trying to join but get bounced by hangouts
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, I think this is better: http://imgur.com/l6lnmqj
<dholbach> ah yes, that looks great
<dholbach> do you think you could drop a mail to the ubuntu-phone mailing list or ask on G+ for feedback?
<dholbach> just so we get an idea?
<dholbach> I need to relocate, brb
<sverzegnassi> +1 for the icon! I like it!
<DS-McGuire> I will do that now!
<nik90> mivoligo: Yes I asked SDK developers kalikiana about the SDK components being connected to the "Enable Other Vibrations" settings in the systems settings app. It has been connected for a while it seems.
<nik90> kalikiana: I reason I asked you yesterday ^^ is because that settings option doesn't seem to have any effect on apps.
<DS-McGuire> https://plus.google.com/112369892362587560507/posts/a3iep1CvoVY
<nik90> kalikiana: if for instance you disable "Enable other vibrations" and then use a AbstractButton in an app, it still vibrates when you press it.
<nik90> mivoligo: lets discuss this with kalikiana before filing a bug against the appropriate package
<nik90> DS-McGuire: that looks good. Have you tested it on Unity8 itself to see how it looks in the app scope?
<svenbo> Hello! Can sombeone help me installing UCS? I still have some trouble using it.
<nik90> svenbo: Hi there, what trouble are you facing when installing UCS?
<nik90> svenbo: Did you add the PPA and install ucs?
<DS-McGuire> Here is the fixed version: http://imgur.com/DnagBAv, nik90 I haven't. I have no way of doing so.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: tests that work normally with autopilot fail on the sandbox run
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, how do they fail?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in a very "normal" way, like some strings are not as expected, etc.
<nik90> DS-McGuire: The icon size ratio seems better now
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I think so too, I am glad someone pointed it out.
<nik90> DS-McGuire: How do you test the help app? Do you run it on your desktop? I just want to see if I can run it via QtCreator on my phone
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11567560/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: same tests succeeds when ran normally from cmd line
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, have you tried re-running them (in the sandbox runner) individually, do they fail consistently?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and do they fail in trunk too?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: they don't exist in trunk
<oSoMoN> ah, right
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: let me try running them indiviually
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fail individually too
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, could it be that the sandboxed runner has issues with key combinations like Ctrl+L ? I suggest you ask someone from the autopilot dev team, it might be a known bug
<oSoMoN> (that would be unfortunate, but at least it would allow us to discard a bug in the code)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the flake8 test is failing on your branch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i need to set commit hooks that check flake8, i keep forgetting
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed fix
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: asking elopio in ci-eng
<DS-McGuire> nik90, Do you have the latest branch? If you do follow the instructions in the "Hacking" file. I couldn't get it to run in the QT creator.
<nik90> DS-McGuire, dholbach: I am getting the following error when trying to run on phone via QTC,
<nik90> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.2.9.0'
<nik90> /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher: unrecognized option '--www=www'
<nik90> /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher: unrecognized option '--inspector'
<nik90> Ignoring argument:  "$@"
<nik90> WWW folder not found or not a proper directory:  "/opt/click.ubuntu.com/help.ubuntucoredev/0.4/www"
<nik90> I followed the HACKING guide
<popey> nik90: Exec=webapp-container $@ www/index.html
<popey> i use that now, was told that's the way to do it
<nik90> popey: ah ok..will modify the desktop file and try now
<nik90> hmm strange I get permission errors when I try running after http://paste.ubuntu.com/11567885/
<dholbach> nik90, did you use 'make launch' or something like that?
<dholbach> nik90, which release are you on?
<nik90> dholbach: I am trying this out on Trusty. I first did "make app" and then open the file in QtC where I got the "WWW folder not found error"...
<nik90> dholbach: then I tried "make launch" before finally trying popey's suggestion
<nik90> when I started getting the permission error
<dholbach> ah, maybe trusty is the problem :-/
<dholbach> alexabreu, dbarth_: would the following be a problem that comes from using trusty?
<dholbach>  /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher: unrecognized option '--www=www'
<dholbach>  /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher: unrecognized option '--inspector'
<nik90> dholbach: but since I use QtC doesn't it use the chroots for building and installing on phone?
<dholbach> nik90, which relevant PPAs do you use?
<alexabreu> dholbach, not at all, ... they come from qtubuntu
<nik90> dholbach: the standard sdk ppa and also the core-apps-ppa/collection that I read in the HACKING guide
<alexabreu> dholbach, I have a fix for them, but they should be considered no-ops
<alexabreu> dholbach, I have to ping some guys for a review for that
<nik90> dholbach: no worries, I will check it out on a vivid install as well
<rpadovani> popey, mzanetti no reminders meeting today? :-)
<dholbach> nik90, I never used QtC for hacking on the help-app - do you get the same issues when you run everything on the terminal?
<dholbach> alexabreu, do you have a link for that?
<alexabreu> dholbach, https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1244616
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1244616 in platform-api "Application complains about invalid options if options are given" [Undecided,In progress]
<alexabreu> dholbach, its an oldie, ... I have to re MR it
<nik90> dholbach: "make click" seems to have built a 0.4 click..I will try installing and running it on the phone.
<nik90> dholbach: but "make launch" opened the app on my trusty desktop though
<nik90> although with really old tab designs
<popey> rpadovani: ooh, sorry, was afk
<dholbach> alexabreu, cool
<dholbach> nik90, maybe we need to change something to make it work in QtC?
<dholbach> alexabreu, thanks a lot for looking into it
<popey> rpadovani: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/reminders/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.448_armhf.click
<nik90> dholbach: could be a trusty issue since the click package that I built using "make click" fails to run on the phone..similar to the QtC run
<alexabreu> dholbach, this is quite often a source of confusion
<dholbach> nik90, hum........
<mzanetti> rpadovani, popey, I'm on hols today. I think there's another branch to be reviewed. Fixing a critical. Could go into the release IMO. Other than that, I think we need translations.
<popey> ah okay
<dholbach> nik90, any error messages when you run 'make click'? can you pastebin?
<popey> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/store-local-resources-in-infofile/+merge/260990
<popey> that one?
<mzanetti> popey, yes
<nik90> dholbach: let me branch it again and start fresh without involving qtc..one min
<popey> mzanetti: ok, go back to holiday, I'll deal with it. thanks :)
<dholbach> thanks nik90
<nik90> dholbach: with a fresh branch, running "make app && make click", I am able to install and run on the phone properly. So no modifications to the desktop file
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> maybe we need a bug to make it work properly with the QtC
<nik90> DS-McGuire: give me a min to try out your new icon and paste a screenshot of it in the app scope
<nik90> dholbach: yes, I will report it in a few mins once I get the necessary logs to help debug it.
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<nik90> np
<nik90> dholbach: quick question, where do I place the app icon so that it gets picked up?
<dholbach> nik90, ./static/app/help.svg
<nik90> ah thnx
<DS-McGuire> nik90, Any luck?
<nik90> DS-McGuire: I installed it, but it still uses the old icon for some reason
<nik90> DS-McGuire: can you send me the svg file? I used the png file from the imgur link
<DS-McGuire> Sure. How should I send it?
<DS-McGuire> nik90, ^^^
<nik90> DS-McGuire: dropbox share or just an email I guess to nik90@ubuntu.com
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I'll email it now.
<nik90> thnx
<DS-McGuire> nik90, Do you want it cropped into the ubuntu shape or not? I forget which needs to be used for the icon.
<DS-McGuire> I will just send both in fact.
<nik90> DS-McGuire: the one without the ubuntu shape..Unity8 will automatically crop it
<DS-McGuire> nik90, That's what I thought... ;)
<nik90> DS-McGuire: they seem to be empty svg files
<DS-McGuire> nik90, Open them in inkscape? I don't think IOG likes svgs...?
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> yeah you're right..strange
<nik90> DS-McGuire: hmm ..even unity8 also displays an empty icon..despite me cross-checking the svg file on inkscape
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I must have done something wrong. I am going to make some food and I will see what's up when I get back. If you get it working let me know. :)
<nik90> DS-McGuire: same..need to grab dinner :)
<nik90> DS-McGuire: be back in an hour
<DS-McGuire> o/ nik90
<nik90> o/
<nik90> balloons: Did you rerun certain clock app mps on vivid? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-vivid-amd64-ci/7/console
<balloons> nik90,oi
<balloons> nik90, vivid gave ci trouble, so ap tests are disabled for now. Your stuff should pass jenkins
<dkessel> does any know how to set the touch emulator to landscape mode, so one can test tablet apps?
<DanChapman> dkessel try Ctrl+F12
<balloons> dkessel, no idea.. never tried actually, heh
<DanChapman> dkessel: i just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Keyboard_Commands
<dkessel> DanChapman: yup, google tries to lead me there, too... however that wiki page always generates a HTTP 500 error for me :/
<dkessel> let's see if that changes anything for my app
<DanChapman> dkessel: http://i.imgur.com/z5tTufE.png :-D
<dkessel> perfect, ty DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> np
<dkessel> however, maybe i need to implement something in the QML app so it properly gets rotated
<dkessel> DanChapman: i don't think those orientation keyboard shortcuts (the ones with Ctrl) do anything anymore
<dkessel> i would except the default news app to properly react to landscape mode. but i could be wrong, too...
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I have fixed the issue :)
<DS-McGuire> Resending the image now
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks for taking care of the issue :)
<svenbo_> Can somebody explain me how to use the PageWithBottomEdge? I want to change the headerstate of the page when the BottomEdge is opened.
<nik90> svenbo_: Did you read the documentation of the UCS website for the PageWithBottomEdge?
<svenbo_> http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/pagewithbottomedge.html#property-documentation That one?
<nik90> svenbo_: yes
<svenbo_> Yes, I did. I tried to use bottomEdgeReleased
<nik90> svenbo_: renatu is the person who created that component. May be he can help
<svenbo_>     PageWithBottomEdge {
<nik90> DS-McGuire: https://imgur.com/rqADFrm
<DS-McGuire> nik90, Do you think that looks good?
<DS-McGuire> Thanks for the screen shot by the way.
<nik90> DS-McGuire: I am comparing it with other app icons atm
<DS-McGuire> Sure :D
<nik90> DS-McGuire: I think the icon size can grow a tiny bit more to make it more legible..if the icon detail is high, it may be missed out at small sizes
<nik90> DS-McGuire: for instance the tiny border ropes for instance are barely visible unless I really focus on them
<nik90> but the colors and the idea seems good
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I can do that. I am always trying to stick to the ubuntu guidelines when designing stuff however if need be I can not stick to them.
<nik90> DS-McGuire: may be you can leave the tyre size the same and just increase the size of the boundary ropes to make them slightly more apparent
<nik90> DS-McGuire: like http://www.psdgraphics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/help-icon.jpg for instance
<nik90> balloons: I know for a fact that clock app AP tests fail due to some upstream AP bugs after the transition to the 15.04 framework. Is it still wise to merge them?
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I will take a look at it. Increasing the entire ring is the easiest to do. Those ropes are actually bars and the ring is supposed to look like it sits on it.
<nik90> balloons: for instance ahayzen did some AP adjustments in the music app https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-bump-framework-1504/+merge/258126 which I am unable to bring over to the clock app
<nik90> balloons: which is also the reason for AP tests are failing in the MPs I proposed
<nik90> DS-McGuire: ah ok
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I will take a look at it though. I have my membership meeting coming up in 25 minutes :)
<nik90> DS-McGuire: oooh awesome..good luck
<DS-McGuire> nik90, Thanks :)
<balloons> nik90, well, since we sadly can't guarantee stability, I guess you can merge. Ideally you wouldn't knowingly merge things that break; but then again, you won't be holding this feature based on testing issues would you?
<nik90> balloons: ideally I wouldn't but I have been taught to not merge stuff that fail AP tests :) hence the concern
<renatu> svenbo_, try change it on "onActiveChanged" from bottom edge page
<nik90> mzanetti: hey you updated Fahrplan in the store. Nice!
<nik90> mzanetti: one thing though, you might want to post updated screenshots and also ensure the screenshots interfaces are in English to make it appear applicable to everyone
<mzanetti> nik90, fancy creating some screenshots?
<nik90> mzanetti: my pleasure ;) give me a few minutes
<balloons> nik90, it's not great, but it's the decision that has been undertaken. If you know it breaks the tests I
<balloons> it's in your hands whether or not you want to merge it. We'll work on getting things running again, somehow, soon
<nik90> balloons: ack. Either way I cannot merge my MPs until after popey pushes a clock app update to the store which should happen soon after OTA-4 is released. So I will try my best to get those AP issues resolved before making the decision to merge or not.
<nik90> balloons: Personally after working with QA for some time now, I feel really guilty to go ahead with the merge with failing AP tests ;) .. I hate you guys :P
<balloons> nik90, mission accomplished!
 * balloons takes a picture
<nik90> haha
<nik90> mzanetti: sent to your canonical email
<mzanetti> nik90, thanks
<nik90> mzanetti: how is that bahne.de has some really strange warning messages like "On-Time: Fire-fighters' operations on railway property"..never seen such dramatic msgs on 9292ov.nl service
<mzanetti> lol. I haven't seen them before on bahn.de either
<nik90> :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-05
<blackroot_> hello
<ahoneybun> anyone still up?
<svenbo> When I try the example code from http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/fastscroll.html I get ListItem.Standard - ListItem is not a namespace
<svenbo> Does anybody know why?
<ahoneybun> still around svenbo?
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<ahoneybun> hey nik90
<nik90> ahoneybun: hi
<ahoneybun> svenbo: maybe try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-community-dev/ppa
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> svenbo: import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 1.0 as ListItem
<svenbo> Thanks, it works. :)
<svenbo> What's the advantage of aliasing the namespace?
<ahoneybun> svenbo: not sure tbh
<ahoneybun> nik90: still around?
<ahoneybun> why are the scopes asking for cmake executable?
<ahoneybun> the tuts says nothing about this
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> can anyone review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/fix-QA-token/+merge/261177 please?
<popey> dholbach: done, tested on my pc
<dholbach> tanks popey
<dholbach> thanks I mean
<popey> np :)
<kbroulik> how does the units.dp work internally? my app already has a handcrafted Units.dp thing but QGuiApplication::primaryScreen()->physicalDotsPerInch(); returns 100 on the emulator and stuff looks huge
<popey> kbroulik: does this help? http://design.canonical.com/2015/05/to-converge-onto-mobile-tablet-and-desktop-think-grid-units/
<kbroulik> popey: I was more interested in some code :) is that ubuntu phone stuff on launchpad somewhere? It's not feasible for my app to be ported to units.gu/dp/whatever
<popey> yeah, it's all on launchpad
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers links to the bug pages for each app / component
<popey> if you click through to one you're interested in, and then click "code" at the top, you can browse the code
<kbroulik> cool thx
<popey> np
<popey> kbroulik: also, someone like mzanetti who works on Unity 8 may be able to help with specific questions :)
 * popey throws mzanetti under the question bus
<kbroulik> I've seen him do quite a few high dpi bug fixes for kde :D
<kbroulik> ok, found the UCUnits::dp, nice
<popey> excellent
<svenbo> What is the right way to link two strings?
<svenbo> I am trying
<svenbo> icon: Qt.resolvedUrl(state % ".png")
<svenbo> But it does not work.
<svenbo> state is the element of a list item
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<zsombi> svenbo: I guess you need an URL from that, so how about Qt.resolvedUrl(state + ".png")?
<svenbo> The problem was that I cannot use state as a variable name. ;)
<nik90> zsombi: hi..I am trying to create an application theme like you described in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/17/creating-theme-your-application/, however when I try to use it I get the following error "file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/ThinDivider.qml:56: TypeError: Cannot read property 'normal' of null"
<nik90> zsombi: I am unable to find out why despite following the tutorial to the letter lp:~nik90/podbird/16-migrate-15.04
<nik90> zsombi: Does the error message give you any ideas on what might be going wrong?
<nik90> zsombi: when I run the app, the header is missing and popups have no background color etc..like the app theme is not loaded correctly
<dholbach> hey balloons, could you imagine reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433210/+merge/261228? :)
<dholbach> balloons, I could split out the test bits, as they're currently a bit confusing
<dholbach> and don't add much more safety
<dholbach> done
<balloons> dholbach, sure thing
 * dholbach hugs balloons
<balloons> dholbach, weird, this seems to break links in the build
<dholbach> oh?
<dholbach> how can I reproduce this locally?
<balloons> let me verify myself before I speak up too much :-) checking trunk
<balloons> ok, yep :-)
<balloons> As a last check, I just did a 'make web'. Try going to the settings page and looking at the content. It's missing
<dholbach> errrrrrr, ok?
<balloons> dholbach, is it not missing for you? The links seem broken, I'll look at the source now
<dholbach> it is
<dholbach> I didn't see this earlier
<dholbach> let me try to figure it out
<balloons> ok, ;-) I'll hang tight then
<dholbach> hah, found it!
<zsombi> nik90: do you create the theme for a 1.3 app?
<dholbach> thanks balloons - change pushed
<zsombi> nik90: also, have you tried to copy the app from the blogpost and run it?
<nik90> zsombi: I created the theme for a 1.2 app
<nik90> zsombi: the app copied form the blogpost works properly..:/
<balloons> dholbach, can we get a test to check for that issue, or is going to be a functional tesT?
<zsombi> nik90: uhm... is your podbird.qml in the root when installed?
<zsombi> nik90: or under app/ subfolder of your click?
<zsombi> nik90: it looks to me that your theme should be app.MyTheme
<mhall119> oSoMoN: I need help with Oxide's WebView component
<dholbach> balloons, I'll file a bug for it - it'd involve creating a mock .md file and converting it using our markdown extensions
<dholbach> but it makes perfect sense
<oSoMoN> mhall119, shoot
<nik90> zsombi: it installs to /share/qml/podbird/
<nik90> zsombi: which I would assume is root
<mhall119> oSoMoN: when loading some imgur.com pages, they load some javascript that throws ReferenceErrors, which causes the rest of the page to stop loading
<nik90> zsombi: I will try out app.MyTheme and a couple of other paths to be sure
<mhall119> is there any way for me to tell Oxide to continue on even when it encounters these errors?
<balloons> dholbach, yea, just curious how much we can mock at a low level. Certainly we'd catch it in selenium
<mhall119> oSoMoN: or catch and respond to errors like that?
<balloons> dholbach, btw, did you want me to do more work on the test structure? If you have a firm way you'd like to go, I can make the changes
<balloons> kind of hoping pvsenan will propose something, so I don't want to muck with it too much
<oSoMoN> mhall119, I don’t think so, can you point me to what page causes this, and what errors you’re getting?
<dholbach> balloons, filed bug 1462394
<ubot5> bug 1462394 in Ubuntu Help App "Add tests for markdown extensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462394
<zsombi> nik90: uhm... your palette is wrong :)
<dholbach> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bugs?field.tag=ci is what we have in terms of tests right now
<nik90> zsombi: spelling mistake?
<zsombi> nik90: you import Ambiance as Ambiance, then Suru.Palette :)
<zsombi> nik90: so no palette will be loaded :(
<mhall119> oSoMoN: it's a bit tricky, as it only seems to do this on the mobile version of their site, so I've only been able to reproduce it on my phone
<balloons> dholbach, do you want tests as part of a build really?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, btw, want to take this discussion to #oxide?
<dholbach> balloons, why not?
<balloons> *functional tests that is
<nik90> zsombi: I fixed that .. just forgot to push to my lp branch
<balloons> dholbach, they are slower to run, and really are only needed when you are ready to commit / release
<dholbach> hum
<balloons> I would rather see a seperate make target for them
<balloons> plus they invovle UI, so not terminal friendly :-)
<dholbach> for me it wasn't so important up until now how fast a .deb package is built
<dholbach> ah... sorry
<balloons> lol, true enough I suppose
<balloons> but yea, the UI issue
 * zsombi goes offline, on the flight
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> balloons, but don't we work around that in other builds already?
<dholbach> balloons, using xvfb?
<balloons> dholbach, what do you mean? working around need.. ahh, yes
<balloons> jenkins can and should do it.. I just don't think you want to run the full thing everytime you do a make web or make app
<balloons> and actually, right, we could keep it command line friendlyt
<balloons> ok, I concede on that point
<dholbach> let's just see how it's going to work... if we can't run it headless the decision is made already :)
<dholbach> sure, I agree with that
<dholbach> it would be "make check", which runs during a jenkins run and whenever a package is built for a ppa
<nik90> zsombi: No worries it could be cmake packaging..I am going to convert your demo into a CMAKE project and then see if that works
<balloons> dholbach, ok so we agree then
<balloons> cool
<balloons> so I will try and make those changes
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> I'll get back to work on some more translations tests
<balloons> dholbach, is it important for you to be able to run only the app tests or web tests easily?
<balloons> aka, do i need to reorg and put the tests in there own files so they can be run individually?
<balloons> I'm thinking yes . . .
<dholbach> balloons, I don't know
<balloons> lol, it's done!
<balloons> we can always go back
<dholbach> balloons, I just thought "we have this method which builds a flavour of the app in a temp dir, let's use it"
<dholbach> that's basically all
<dholbach> balloons, did https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433210/+merge/261228 look all right to you now or was I still missing something?
<balloons> approved now
<balloons> sorry, yes looks good
<dholbach> thanks balloons!
<balloons> dholbach, probably close enough for you to have a peek at lp:~nskaggs/help-app/functional-test-template-improvements
<dholbach> checking
<balloons> it's unclear where to put some of these modules so we can cleanly import them
<balloons> namely build_utils
<dholbach> yeah
<balloons> but that's more or less my thoughts on orga
<dholbach> run-unit-tests is broken
<dholbach> let me check
<balloons> yea, unit is broken based maybe only on import?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> balloons, I can't quite figure out how to make it right :)
<dholbach> balloons, I think I'll call it a day, but I'll check mails later on again and see if you posted anything
<dholbach> thanks again for your help!
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<ahoneybun> popey: around?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is there a reason that the SDK does not install cmake ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-06
<mhall119> it doesn't? it should be a dependency
<mhall119> unless they've dropped that dependency now that qmake us supported
<Pardal> hi all
<mario__> hi guys...I am developing a scope and I would like to know if there is any way to start a new search by clicking on a button in the preview area. I only found this:
<mario__> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/linking-queries-in-scopes/
<mario__> but it is not very helpful as this code only helps me changing the scope's category after triggering an action
<Pardal> Hi all !!
<moviuro> unless you're just as uncooperative as #ubuntu, I would like one of you to run this on "sh": if [ "$(uname -s)" = "FreeBSD" ] || [ "$(uname -s)" = "Linux" ]; then echo "OK"; fi
<moviuro> okay, nvm
<nik90> zsombi: hey, when you find some time, could you covert your sample project to a CMAKE project? I face similar issues when I tried converting it to CMAKE
<nik90> zsombi: referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/+junk/AppTheming
<nik90> zsombi: I got it to work but only if it is outside the app/ folder! Not sure how this still works in terms of the folder location..that's why if you could experiment putting it inside the app folder and getting it to work would be appreciated (with sdk's default cmake template)
 * nik90 gets back to hacking on podbird theming
<nik90> zsombi: found bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1462690 while testing. I also noticed that dynamic switching of application theme is not possible anymore :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462690 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header missing in pages pushed for the first time when using a custom application theme" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-07
<DanChapman> heh quite funny emails from the bq store break's dekko
<zsombi> nik90: it is strange... the toolkit has a customtheme example code, which also switches between system and app themes, and that works....
<nik90> zsombi: Switching between app themes worked but I the Page Header breaks even more to the point where one cannot navigates between Pages.
<nik90> s/I/the
<nik90> zsombi: Did the toolkit example code have a PageStack where multiple pages are pushed?
<zsombi> nik90: yes, that's weird, I have to check it!!!
<nik90> zsombi: the sample project I attached to the bug report yesterday is essentially your sample project with 2 changes..its a cmake project instead of qmlproject and I added in a pagestack to which a page is pushed.
<nik90> If you need any other info, let me know
<zsombi> nik90: right, thx
<zsombi> nik90: otoh, I cannot really affect the cmake projects tbh, the thing is that the theme must be relative to the application's main file, and if cmake is not playing right, that's not the theming's fault...
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I need to dive into the cmake stuff a bit more to understand the relative pathing..considering that qmlproject will be deprecated it is important to get that right
<zsombi> nik90: qmlproject will, but qmake pro won't...
<nik90> true
<zsombi> nik90: actually qmake pro files should be ones you should use...
<nik90> zsombi: yes qmake is something that I will be transitioning my personal projects to.
<mzanetti> popey, hey
<mzanetti> popey, have a friend who asks where he can submit wallpapers
<mzanetti> nvm. found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53/how-do-i-submit-wallpapers-to-be-considered-for-inclusion-in-ubuntu
<mzanetti> seems outdated tho...
<svenbo> Hello, I have a problem I am not able to fix on my own.
<svenbo> I am using qtcreator under 14.04 and trying to create an emulator.
<svenbo> I am running QTCreator from a console.
<svenbo> When I hit the +button under devices nothing happens and in the console I get:
<svenbo> QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<svenbo> PopupUtils.open(): Failed to create the popup object.
<svenbo> Does someone has a clue?
<popey> mzanetti: Iain Farrell ran the wallpaper contest on each release, but he blogged that he may not do it this time around. Dunno if that's the case.
<popey> will ask him
<mzanetti> popey, thanks
<nik90> svenbo: Do you have the SDK PPA installed?
<nik90> svenbo: I am on 14.04 as well and have no issues when pressing the + button
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-06
<ranguli> Is there any information available about porting apps to Ubuntu Touch? I'd like to try and port some linux apps over and contribute but I need a starting point for reference.
<ranguli> GUI apps, I should add.
<faenil> mmm he left already :/
<om26er> t1mp, hey! can you visually tell, which UI component this app is using for switching between tabs ?
<om26er> http://i.imgur.com/t5R0I48.png
<dobey> om26er: music/calendar do some complicated stuff to do that, with uitk 1.3; best to read the source
<ahayzen> om26er, that is the leadingActionBar of the PageHeader component
<mzanetti> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1589547
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1589547 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Add ContentType.Application" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> mzanetti, thx!
<ahayzen> om26er, which is set here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/components/MusicPage.qml#L46 ... and comes from here ..http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/music-app.qml#L640
<om26er> hey ahayzen, I am actually trying to fix autopilot tests for the music app, seems the App started using the new header and now switch_to_tab() helper does not work
<ahayzen> uhoh
<ahayzen> om26er, there should be a leadingAction helper for the header, if there is try using that
<ahayzen> those AP tests must have been broken for a while as that was changed ages ago ... *sigh* we need Jenkins back at full strength :-) or just migrate more test to QML Unit tests :-)
<ahayzen> om26er, will probably be this you want https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ubuntuuitoolkit/#ubuntuuitoolkit.AppHeader.click_action_button
<om26er> ahayzen, yes, I am already there.
<om26er> ahayzen, we need to add object names for the action buttons to change tabs
<ahayzen> om26er, yup, i don't mind looking at it if you want
<om26er> ahayzen, I can do that, but need to know how long does it normally take for a new release of the music app ?
<ahayzen> om26er, usually once per otaish ... but both me and victor have been busy recently so it has stagnated...but i'm hoping for something in this next cycle
<ahayzen> got a long list of stuff todo
<om26er> ahayzen, hmm, ok, I will push something temporary to lp:ubuntu-system-tests for now. And if you could add the object names that'd be great.
<ahayzen> om26er, yeah, i don't mind create an MP to fix it in lp:music-app ... have you got a bug tracking this ?
<om26er> ahayzen, not yet.
<om26er> ahayzen, I peeked through the code and there is still reference to Tabs in lp:music-app is that needed ?
<ahayzen> om26er, in which the autopilot or QML ?
<om26er> ahayzen, qml
<om26er> in music.qml
<ahayzen> hmmm potentially not, but it manages the show/hiding of tabs for us ... the problem we had is we migrated to the new PageHeader for the convergence stuff but are still using the old style Tabs
<ahayzen> so this was the solution we came up with until the Tabs are standalone
<ahayzen> as using the Tabs normal header... it will fill the width of the app
<ahayzen> but for convergence we needed the tab header to only be half width, so hence the solution
<ahayzen> until there is a new Tab component, which i need to catch up with the sdk folks and see if it exists yet
<kenvandine> mzanetti, branch proposed, but it probably won't land terribly soon
<t1mp> om26er: hi. Sorry I didn't reply, I did not realize that my irc client disconnected..
<t1mp> let me read the backlog
<t1mp> ahayzen, om26er: AppHeader.click_action_button is not the correct autopilot proxy to use for PageHeader.leadingActionBar
<t1mp> there is an ActionBar CPO, just select the PageHeader.leadingActionBar
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah cool thanks
<t1mp> it has a click_action_button(action_objectName) function
<t1mp> that should do it. Also works for the actions in the right side of the header (but with trailingActionBar). It automatically clicks the action, or opens the overflow and then clicks the action.
<ahayzen> yeah that's perfect
<ahayzen> thanks t1mp :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, also are there plans to change the Tabs to have a separate header component (so it doesn't span the width), or has it already been done, or is what we are doing the 'correct' way?
<t1mp> ahayzen: we don't plan a new Tabs component
<t1mp> what do you need exactly? Maybe Sections is what you need?
<ahayzen> t1mp, for the music app in convergence... it has tabs on the main left side...and then a page header on the right
<ahayzen> IIRC the tab's header filled the width
<ahayzen> and yeah now sections scroll, i'd vote for that in converged mode anyway
<t1mp> if the mainPage has a PageHeader with leadingActions, that should work fine
<ahayzen> this was just done a while back before those bugs were fixed
<ahayzen> t1mp, yup that is what we have done
<t1mp> ok. That is the recommended way if you want the overflow menu
<ahayzen> cool thanks, just wanted to check it hadn't changed :-)
<t1mp> I think that's one of 3 options. 1) Overflow menu (with leadingActionBar), 2) Sections, 3) a ListView with ListItems on the main page to navigate
<ahayzen> yeah if you had a *really* wide screen... a listview on the left could be fun
<ahayzen> something to play about with in the next iteration of convergence stuff anyway :-)
<t1mp> yeah
<t1mp> if you would implement the listview now with AdaptivePageLayout, that means in a 1-column view (on a phone in portrait mode) you only see the list when you are on the main page
<ahayzen> yeah, but currently we don't use APL :-/
<ahayzen> mainly due to when you push to the left side it resets the right
<ahayzen> so then you can't have a static sidebar on the right side
<ahayzen> but in the future i expect we'll make the left side into APL or alike so we'll have three columns
<t1mp> ahayzen: yeah, the assumption is that the left side controls the right
<t1mp> but you could have APL on the left and a separate right-side column next to it
<t1mp> I don't know if that would be handier than what you have now though :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah that was what i was thinking, APL on left and then our right sidebar along side...but depends what we do
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-07
<owaishanif786> hi there
<owaishanif786> is there any way to get screenshots via html5 or QML api ?
<owaishanif786> "femma"
<owaishanif786> "femma1"
<owaishanif786> @zzarr
<owaishanif786> hi there
<owaishanif786> how to use irc :)
<kalikiana> hey owaishanif786
<kalikiana> from QML you mean programmatically getting a screenshot?
<owaishanif786> yes
<owaishanif786> whether its QML or javascript I just want to know is there any api access or function for getting screenshots
<kalikiana> owaishanif786: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/QtQuick.Item/#grabToImage-method
<kalikiana> you basically pass a filename and it gets saved on disk (or memory card)
<owaishanif786> thanks let me check it
<kalikiana> timp: zsombi zbenjamin: bug 1589903 is the one I mentioned
<ubot5> bug 1589903 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Use AdaptivePageLayout to implement multiple columns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589903
<kalikiana> t1mp: Another one for you: I filed bug 1589982
<ubot5> bug 1589982 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "QWARN : tst_Page::testAnchorToPage_bug1249386() qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/1.2/ToolbarButtonStyle.qml:34:9: QML QQuickImage: Cannot open: qml/Ubuntu/Components/artwork/back.png" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589982
<t1mp> yay..
<t1mp> kalikiana: where did the image go?
<t1mp> hmm, we have an icon for that now I guess
<t1mp> kalikiana: ahh, toolbar. That is not the header. That is the old toolbar at the bottom
<t1mp> kalikiana: you are importing 1.1 there, not 1.2
<kalikiana> t1mp: there is no MainView in 1.1 :-)
<kalikiana> I guess I should mention, for clarity, that the code is the 1.2 version
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> there is a MainView 1.1, but the source is indeed 1.2/MainView
<t1mp> .qml
<kalikiana> There is no MainView 1.1
<kalikiana> not even in qmldir
<kalikiana> anyway I updated the description
<t1mp> kalikiana: MainView 1.0 1.2/MainView.qml
<t1mp> 1.1 falls back to 1.0 which is 1.2 ;)
<kalikiana> Yes
<kalikiana> 1.1 has no MainView, I stand by that
<kalikiana> And it's wonderfully confusing, we should do stuff like that in 1.3, it's too straightforward
<sverzegnassi> Elleo: Hi! I'm playing with CuteSpotify sources and I have some doubt about the libQtSpotify branches on GitHub. Could you suggest me which one I should pick?
<aldrog> hi
<aldrog> can anyone here tell me if it's possible to package a gstreamer plugin within a click package?
<aldrog> (considering I don't use gstreamer directly, but through QtMultimedia)
<popey> jhodapp: ^ maybe one for you?
<jhodapp> aldrog, not that I'm aware of
<jhodapp> aldrog, well not sure that it's not possible, but don't believe it's been done before
<jhodapp> I would think that it would be possible, but have not tried it myself
<aldrog> I'm just completely unfamiliar with click so have no idea what to try
<jhodapp> aldrog, yeah and I as well have no experience packaging with click...so sounds like someone who knows click better would be a good person to talk to
<jhodapp> aldrog, what exactly would you like to try to do?
<aldrog> jhodapp, I'm building a client for streaming service which uses hls
<aldrog> jhodapp, and hls is in bad gst plugins, which are not included in UT
<jhodapp> aldrog, cool, well we have a story for my team next sprint which will investigate what we can ship by default from gst-plugins-bad...HLS being one of the main investigation points
<jhodapp> aldrog, and we'll also be testing out upgrading to gstreamer 1.8.x for the phone image
<aldrog> jhodapp, yeah, i've seen gstreamer upgrade being discussed on ubuntu-phone mailing list
<aldrog> jhodapp, and it would be really cool if HLS was supported out of the box
<jhodapp> aldrog, yeah so I'd say hold off trying to package in a click for now and hold tight while we try and resolve these issues in the backend itself
<jhodapp> aldrog, I'd recommend joining #ubuntu-media as well...we media guys hang out in there
<aldrog> jhodapp, thanks for info and advices :)
<jhodapp> np
<Guest94099> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-08
<kalikiana> t1mp: Review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualGallery/+merge/296680 That's, as discussed, the gallery for browsing the unit tests, but this time just added to the existing tests/unit/visual and filtering for 1.3
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok
<t1mp> kalikiana: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualGallery/+merge/296680
<t1mp> kalikiana: also CI failed for ARM... but it failed because of java.io.EOFException so I doubt it is caused by your changes.
<kalikiana> t1mp: "becomes" blue makes no sense to me. all I'm doing is onClicked and it's the same as it was before, I copied the code from the old MR
<kalikiana> And what name, if gallery.sh may not be the best one? It's the most obvious one certainly..
<kalikiana> t1mp: And, yes, the filter *seems* random. It's not random because I tested that those tests work. Cleaning up our naming would be a good next step independent from this gallery.
<kalikiana> (I'm replying to all of this in the MR also, just saying here for convenicne)
<t1mp> kalikiana: so you selected a random subset of all tests, and verified that the random subset works :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: how do you propose we add more tests after we test them, by renaming the test files?
<t1mp> kalikiana: alternatively, we could list all filenames explicitly and add to that list
<t1mp> but that's a bit annoying
<kalikiana> t1mp: (Afaia) All new tests for some time now have a 13  suffix, and pretty much anything 1.3 can work
<kalikiana> We just need to be sure we do that consistently and possibly rename existing ones that have no suffix
<kalikiana> The subset is "1.3" really, not special criteria
<kalikiana> And two tests I patched because they didn't show anything - but they still should be improved with actual manual testing in mind
<kalikiana> I don't want to rewrite all tests in this MR
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualGallery/+merge/296680/comments/762457
<t1mp> kalikiana: you didn't miss maybe one or two tests. I already gave a list of 7 that were missed, and I didn't go through the list to check which other tests should be added
<kalikiana> t1mp: You have a list? Where?
<kalikiana> It doesn't change my point, though
<t1mp> in the inline comment "Plenty of (new) tests do not have 13 in the name, like actionbar, adaptivepagelayout, listitem, header, pageheader, sections, toolbar,..."
<kalikiana> Are all of them 1.3?
<t1mp> we are not using the 13 suffix for new tests, only when there are multiple versions of a component with different versions
<kalikiana> We should fix that then :-)
<kalikiana> Not having a suffix is confusing, without anything relying on the name
<kalikiana> Once we go to 1.4 this will be a mess
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, the list I gave was just a quick list of tests that I noticed. listitem is actually 1.2, and toolbar does not exist. The rest is 1.3 and maybe there are more
<t1mp> kalikiana: okay
<t1mp> kalikiana: I propose to suffixe the old tests (with 10, 11, 12) too then
<t1mp> *suffix
<t1mp> we better do that in a separate MR, since it may require some changes in the code (for example if we also decide to rename MockKeyboard.qml to MockKeyboard12.qml)
<kalikiana> t1mp: Are you fine with my doing that in a separate branch? Then I'll add a suffix to all tests that have none
<t1mp> yes
<kalikiana> Yeah, MockKeyboard should also get the suffix
<t1mp> there may be more
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, about the "blue" of the listitem, I have something similar with the gallery
<t1mp> so the component gallery
<t1mp> hmz
<t1mp> kalikiana: what about tests-gallery.sh ?
<t1mp> although it is already in the test directory..
<kalikiana> t1mp: Yeah, I thought the same. And it is a "gallery" same as the component gallery
<kalikiana> They do the same thing, just different audience
<t1mp> I guess I should blame qtc for my issue with identical filenames (it shows the beginning of the path, not the end, so with ctrl+K I don't see which file I will be opening)
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroved
<kalikiana> t1mp: Turns out the AdaptivePageLayout actually works nicely in itself :-D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-09
<mike00> hi all. How can I get the week day in a QML qmake app?
<mike00> and I have a problem with qmake. it seems every project I create is corrupted: in the desktop file there is an underscore before the Name property (examples: "_Name=App") and when I execute the project on the phone a message saying "could not find Desktop file" appears... what can I do?
<mike00> and I can't use image: I can see image on the pc but on the phone a message says me the image link isn't correct...
<mike00> now I copy the desktop file in the "build-App-Ubuntu_Device_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Debug/App" directory and it seems work
<mike00> but if I copy image I can't see them
<mike00> is there anybody that can help me please?
<mike00> why in this channel there isn't anybody?
 * ogra_ sees 133 people
<mike00> 133 people in this channel and nobody can answer me???
<ogra_> not everyone is looking at IRC all day :)
<ogra_> (also ... see the channnel topic)
<mike00> I'm trying to develop some app for ubuntu touch...
<mike00> but the ubuntu sdk doesn't seems working very well
<mike00> does the topic says to make apps? I'm trying to do it
<kalikiana> mike00: It does. I think it was a hint to use appdevs to highlight folks
<mike00> sorry kalikiana, I don't understand. I don't speak english very well...
<kalikiana> If you use "appdevs" when asking for help, developers see that
<kalikiana> It's like using a nickname, but for all who have enabled that word
<ogra_> right, that is why i pointed to the channel topic :)
<mike00> ok thanks
<ogra_> ..."Use keyword "appdevs" to highlight developers if they're around."...
<popey> mike00: maybe push a branch somewhere that we can see
<popey> or zip it up or something
<mike00> where can I upload a zip?
<mike00> popey?
<JanC> mike00: do you have web space provided by your ISP, or a service like Google Drive/Dropbox/similar?
<mike00> Yes, I didn't think it. thanks
<mike00> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2ohkzUDkoDRbVZYUUJ0S2p4QzA
<mike00> appdevs, here is a new project I just create. as you can see, the untiled.desktop file as an underscore before _Name=untitled
<popey> that _Name seems normal to me
<popey> other apps do that
<DanChapman> mike00, the _ is for translations.
<mike00> ah thanks
<mike00> but when I try to execute on the phone that project it says there is no desktop file...
<mike00> appdevs, how can I do? there is the desktop file and on the pc the app run perfectly, but not on the phone...
<mike00> appdevs: I copy the desktop file in build-untiled-Ubuntu_Device_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Debug/untiled and now I can run the project on the phone. I don't think that's the right way to run the app..
<popey> strange
<popey> maybe bzoltan or zbenjamin can help?
<bzoltan> mike00: I can help... but let me first figure out few things about your setup
<bzoltan> mike00: 1) apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk-ide
<bzoltan> mike00: 2) what is the selected Kit
<mike00> bzoltan: what can I tell you of the output?
<mike00> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17145365/ the output of apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk-ide
<bzoltan> mike00:  3) what is the project type? cmake, qmake .pro or qmlproject?
<mike00> bzoltan: qmake. I preffered qmlproject but it isn't supported...
<bzoltan> mike00: 1) you have the right IDE installed :) first checkbox checked
<mike00> bzoltan: I use Ubuntu Device (GCC armhf-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-vivid)
<mike00> I reinstalled today the SDK...
<mike00> bzoltan: the kit I use was created automatically when I connected the phone the first time...
<bzoltan> mike00: That is fine
<mike00> ok
<bzoltan> mike00:  and you have the device plugged in, right?
<mike00> yes
<bzoltan> mike00:  and you have opened a template?
<mike00> template?
<mike00> sorry I didn't understand
<mike00> I have the ubuntu SDK opened with a project opened
<bzoltan> mike00:  I see the project... it is a clean template project you have created from the IDE. Is that correct?
<mike00> bzoltan: what do you mean with template? I'm not English so I can't understand some things...
<mike00> yeah. I create the project and then I published it, without editing it
<bzoltan> mike00:  i am not English eaither :) no worries. So you have created the project with the IDE, right?
<mike00> bzoltan: yes
<bzoltan> mike00:  okey
<mike00> bzoltan: but it isn't a big problem if I have to copy the desktop file. the  biggest problem is that the link to image that works on the pc, doesn't work on the phone: so I can't see images
<bzoltan> mike00:  the desktop file should be placed by the build and package creation
<bzoltan> mike00:  what image you do not see?
<mike00> bzoltan: not in this project
<bzoltan> mike00:  If you add a file to the project you need to make sure that the file is listed in the .pro
<bzoltan> mike00:  like
<bzoltan> CONF_FILES +=  untitled.apparmor \
<bzoltan>                untitled.png
<mike00> I didn't know it
<mike00> bzoltan: where should I write it?
<bzoltan> mike00:  open the .pro in the IDE and simple add the image file to the list
<mike00> which list?
<bzoltan> mike00: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17146084/
<bzoltan> mike00:  hold on... correction comes :)
<mike00> bzoltan: ok. I was looking into the wrong .pro file...
<bzoltan> mike00:  like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17146125/
<mike00> Thanks very much bzoltan !!!
<mike00> bzoltan but Now I have another problem with another project: when I click "run" on the sdk to run the project on the phone, the phone seems restart the system and the project isn't executed
<mike00> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2ohkzUDkoDRVnZWeU1LRkhmeUE
<mike00> bzoltan: i get this in the application output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17146309/
<mike00> when the output arrive at "Sdk-Launcher> Communication directory: /home/phablet/.local/share/school.mymike/" on the phone appears the screen when it is switching on (the word ubuntu with the 5 points)
<bzoltan> mike00:  Wow... that is a bug in the shell
<bzoltan> mike00:  is that project what you uploaded?
<mike00> it happend with both the projects
<mike00> the untiled project was only an example
<mike00> but I'm working on the school project, bzoltan
<mike00> When I started working this afternoon I can execute the apps perfectly (copying the desktop file) but it's only now that the phone has started restarting itself, bzoltan
<bzoltan> mike00:  let me check that app
<mike00> ok
<bzoltan> mike00:  I could start the application without problem.  But I am on a fairly new release of the Ubuntu touch
<bzoltan> mike00:  I would suggest to update the phone and reboot. No idea what the trouble is. I am sorry for your experience
<mike00> bzoltan: how can I update the phone? I have OTA 11
<mike00> and I tried restarting the phone
<aldrog> mike00, I had similar problem, solved by changing _Name to just Name in .desktop file
<aldrog> not sure why it happened and what is the proper solution
<aldrog> but it worked
<mike00> thanks aldrog, I'll try
<mike00> It works. thanks very much aldrog
<aldrog> mike00, np :)
<mike00> :-)
<mike00> thanks to all (in particular aldrog and bzoltan). now my app work well with images :)
<dpm> popey, quick question if you're around: do we have a fat package of Terminal, so that it can be installed on the unity8 desktop via the apps scope?
<dpm> (if you're still around)
<dpm> nm, I figured it out looking at the store: it seems we dropped the multi-arch package in the last 2 uploads, but the older click with amd64/x86 build should be available for desktop systems
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-10
<kodjo-sama> appdevs
<kodjo-sama> join
<popey> hello
<kodjo-sama> hi
<bzoltan> rvr: I guess you know that we never merge untested code.
<sverzegnassi> Hello! Is it "legal" to use an AdaptivePageLayout as BottomEdge content?
<sverzegnassi> Everything works as expected, but there's a strange flick when the bottom edge is released. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88rIrvoGQ8g
<sverzegnassi> Is it a known issue or should I file a bug on launchpad?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-11
<ogra_> hmm, do we have a dekko amd64 click ?
 * DanChapman does
<ogra_> in a downloadable space ? :)
<mcphail> ogra_: it is very quick to build
<DanChapman> ogra_, give https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwhxYaiA7z1qY2Jtd2E1Y3daSGs a try
<ogra_> hmm, unity8 really eats my CPU on teh laptop ... it is constantly at 15-20% CPU usage
<ogra_> DanChapman: awesome, works !
<DanChapman> \o/ excellent. I haven't really tested the amd64/i386 clicks so good to hear that
<ogra_> now i wish it had threading in full desktop mode :)
<DanChapman> in progress :-p
<ogra_> (note i just copied .config/dekko.dekkoproject over from my phone ... cant say if the wizard works
<ogra_> )
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-12
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch is out of date.
<Umeaboy> Which page should and can I use?
<Umeaboy> For 16.04.
<mike00> hi appdevs. can I get the time and/or the week day in a qmake app?
<mike00> appdevs: and I want to know how can a qmake app can keep the phone always wake, without switching off the screen, please
<c001130> Hi, I am starting developping apps for Ubuntu Touch and have a very simple question.
<c001130> I created a new project "QML App with simple UI" and am trying to show just a simple image. But whatever I do, the image is not found when I try to run the app on my phone.
<c001130> So, I think my question is: How to add a png file to the app?
<Elleo> mike00: as I understand it you just need to add the keep-screen-on policy to your app armor profile, then use the ScreenSaver element to set screenSaverEnabled: false
<Elleo> mike00: possibly best to set that as screenSaverEnabled: !Qt.application.active
<Elleo> mike00: so that it only disables while your app is active (unlikely to make a difference on the phone, but might make a difference on less confined desktop systems)
<Elleo> c001130: is it a qmlproject or a cmake project?
<mike00> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> mike00: no problem :)
<mike00> :)
<Elleo> mike00: also I think all the standard javascript time/date classes should be available to you for doing stuff with the time and date
<mike00> Elleo: how can I get that values?
<Elleo> mike00: http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_obj_date.asp
<mike00> thanks very much Elleo, I'll try as soon as possible ;)
<Elleo> you're welcome
<c001130> Elleo: I tried both. When I try it with "QML App with Simple UI (qmake)", I can "Add existing files" to my project tree but they are not transfered to the device apparently.
<c001130> When I try it with "QML App with Simple UI (cmake)",  I can not even "Add existing files".
<c001130> Would I require a resource file?
<c001130> I remember that I wrote an App some months ago and didn't have these problems.
<Elleo> c001130: I think you just need to add them as part of the project tree, if you're using "Add existing files" I think it'll use a relative to path to wherever they currently exist on the system (which won't be included in the click package)
<Elleo> so if you copy them in manually you should be okay
<Elleo> (outside of qtcreator)
<mike00> c001130: in a qmake project you have to add the file path to the .pro file
<Elleo> ah, yeah sorry I was thinking of a qmlproject not a qmake project
<mike00> c001130: when the file says "CONF_FILES += " and a list of about 2 files. you have to add there your files
<c001130> mike00: I'll try! Give me a sec!"
<mike00> ok
<c001130> mike00: It worked. You helped me a lot! Just one detail: Should I use the CONF_FILES list or should I take another list for my images?
<mike00> I put all my file under CONF_FILES and my app works
<mike00> I'm not an expert
<c001130> Okay, I do it the same way then. For me you're expert enough. ;-)
<mike00> well, I have your same problem until few days ago: I've just discovered this
